# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  أشهر القضايا و المحاكمات في التاريخ ...

## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يذخر التاريخ بقضايا كثيرة ومحاكمات عده لشخصيات ، نالت من الشهرة نصيبها ، ولكنها تعرضت للوقوع في قضايا والمثول أمام المحكمة والحكم عليها ....
وسوف أقوم في هذه الصفحات بعرض أشهر القضايا والمحاكمات في التاريخ القديم والمعاصر علي حلقات منفصلة ، وهي منقولة من بعض مواقع البحث علي الشبكة ومن كتاب أشهر المحاكمات في التاريخ  .....
ولنبدأ بأشهر القضايا  في التاريخ المصري ....*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*( ريا وسكينة ) 

البداية 
 في منتصف شهر يناير 1920 تقدمت السيدة زينب حسن وعمرها يقترب من الأربعين عاما ببلاغ إلي حكمدار بوليس الإسكندرية عن اختفاء ابنتها نظله أبو الليل البالغة من العمر 25 عاما ، كان هذا هو البلاغ الأول الذي بدأت معه مذبحه النساء تدخل إلي الأماكن الرسمية.وتلقي بالمسؤولية علي أجهزة الأمن..
قالت صاحبه البلاغ إن ابنتها نظله اختفت من عشرة أيام بعد إن زارتها سيدة تاركه (غسيلها) منشورا فوق السطح ،تاركه شقتها دون أن ينقص منها شيء ،  وعن أوصاف الابنة التي اختفت قالت الأم أنها نحيفة الجسد ، متوسطه الطول ، سمراء البشرة ، تتزين بغوايش ذهب في يدها وخلخال فضه وخاتم وحلق ذهب ... 
وانتهي بلاغ الأم بأنها تخشي أن تكون ابنتها قد قتلت بفعل فاعل لسرقة الذهب الذي تتحلي به .. 
وفي 16 مارس كان البلاغ الثاني الذي تلقاه رئيس نيابة الإسكندرية الأهلية من محمود مرسي عن اختفاء أخته زنوبه حرم حسن محمد زيدان.
الغريب والمدهش أن صاحب البلاغ وهو يروي قصه اختفاء أخته ذكر اسم ريا وسكينه ..ولكن الشكوك لم تتجه إليهما ،  وقد أكد محمود مرسي أن أخته زنوبه خرجت لشراء لوازم البيت فتقابلت مع سكينه وأختها ريا وذهبت معهما إلي بيتهما ولم تعد أخته مرة أخري ...
وقبل أن تتنبه أجهزة الأمن إلي خطورة ما يجري أو تفيق من دهشتها أمام البلاغين السابقين يتلقي وكيل نيابة المحاكم الأهلية بلاغا من فتاة عمرها خمسه عشرة عاما اسمها (أم إبراهيم) عن اختفاء أمها زنوبه عليوة وهي بائعة طيور عمرها36 عاما ..
ومرة أخري تحدد صاحبه البلاغ اسم سكينه باعتبارها أخر من تقابل مع والدتها زنوبه ..
في نفس الوقت يتلقي محافظ الإسكندرية بلاغا هو الأخر من حسن الشناوي ،يبلغ أن زوجته نبوية علي اختفت من عشرين يوما....
ينفلت الأمر وتصبحه الحكايات علي كل لسان ، وتموج الإسكندرية وغيرها من المدن بفزع ورعب غير مسبوقين ، فالبلاغات لم تتوقف والجناة المجهولون مازالوا يخطفن النساء ...
بلاغ آخر يتلقاه محافظ الإسكندرية من نجار اسمه محمد احمد رمضان عن اختفاء زوجته فاطمة عبد ربه وعمرها50 عاما وتعمل (شيخه مخدمين) ويقول زوج فاطمة ، إنها خرجت ومعها 54 جنيها وتتزين ب18غويشه وزوج (مباريم( وحلق وكلها من الذهب الخالص ،  ويعط الرجل أوصاف زوجته فهي ، قمحية اللون ، طويلة القامة ،  فقدت البصر بعينها اليمني ولهذا ينادونها بفاطمة العوراء ، كما انها ترتدي (ملاءة كوريشه) سوداء وجلباب كحلي وفي قدميها تلبس صندل ...
ثم كان بلاغ عن اختفاء فتاة عمرها  13عاما اسمها قنوع عبد الموجود ، و بلاغ أخر من تاجر سوري الجنسية اسمه الخواجة وديع جرجس عن اختفاء فتاة عمرها 12 عاما اسمها لولو مرصعي ، تعمل خادمه له خرجت لشراء أشياء من السوق ولم تعد .. 
البلاغات لا تتوقف والخوف يسيطر علي كل البيوت وحكاية عصابة خطف النساء فوق كل لسان ...
بلاغ أخر عن اختفاء سليمة إبراهيم الفقي بائعه الكيروسين التي تسكن بمفردها في حارة اللبان ،  ثم بلاغ آخر يتلقاه اليوزباشي إبراهيم حمدي نائب مأمور قسم بوليس اللبان من السيدة خديجة حرم احمد علي الموظف بمخازن طنطا،  قالت صاحبه البلاغ وهي سودانية الجنسية أن ابنتها فردوس اختفت فجأة وكانت تتزين بمصاغ ثمنه 60 جنيها وزوج أساور ثمنه 35 جنيها وحلق قشرة وقلب ذهب معلق بسلسلة ذهب وخاتمين حريمي بثلاثة جنيهات ...
 هذه المرة يستدعي اليوزباشي إبراهيم حمدي كل من له علاقة بقصه اختفاء فردوس وينجح في تتبع رحله خروجها من منزلها حتى لحظه اختفائها وكانت المفاجئة أن يقفز اسم سكينه من جديد لتكون أخر من شوهدت مع فردوس ....
ويتم استدعاء سكينه ولم تكن المرة الأولي التي تدخل فيها سكينه قسم البوليس لسؤالها في حادث اختفاء احدي السيدات ومع هذا تخرج سكينه من القسم وقد نجحت ببراعة في إبعاد كل الشبهات عنها وإبطال كل الدلائل ضدها ...
عجزت أجهزة الأمن أمام كل هذه البلاغات وكان لابد من تدخل عدالة السماء لتنقذ الناس من دوامه الفزع لتقتص للضحايا وتكشف الجناة وهنا تتوالي المفاجآت من جديد حينما تحكم عدالة السماء قبضتها و تنسج قصة الصدفة التي ستكشف عن أكبر مذبحه للنساء في تاريخ الجريمة في مصر...*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*بداية اكتشاف الجريمة

كانت البداية صباح 11 ديسمبر 1920حينما تلقى اليوزباشي إبراهيم حمدي ، إشارة تليفونيه من عسكري الدورية بشارع أبي الدرداء ، بالعثور علي جثه امرأة بالطريق العام وتؤكد الإشارة وجود بقايا عظام وشعر رأس طويل بعظام الجمجمة ،  وجميع أعضاء الجسم منفصلة عن بعضها ، وبجوار الجثة طرحه من الشاش الأسود وفرده شراب سوداء مقلمه بأبيض ، ولا يمكن معرفه صاحبه الجثة ...
ينتقل ضباط البوليس إلي الشارع وهناك يؤكد زبال المنطقة انه عثر علي الجثة تحت طشت غسيل قديم ، وأمام حيره ضابط البوليس لعدم معرفه صاحبه الجثة ، وان كانت من الغائبات أم لا يتقدم رجل ضعيف البصر اسمه احمد مرسي عبده ببلاغ إلي الكونستابل الإنجليزي جون فيليبس النوبتجي بقسم اللبان ،
 يقول الرجل في بلاغه انه أثناء قيامه بالحفر داخل حجرته لإدخال المياه والقيام ببعض أعمال السباكة ، فوجئ بالعثور علي عظام أدميه فأكمل الحفر حتى عثر علي بقيه الجثة ، التي دفعته للإبلاغ عنها فورا ، يتحمس ملازم شاب بقسم اللبان أمام البلاغ المثير فيسرع بنفسه إلي بيت الرجل الذي لم يكن يبعد عن القسم أكثر من 50 مترا ، يري الملازم الشاب الجثة بعينيه فيتحمس أكثر للتحقيق والبحث في القضية المثيرة . ويكتشف في النهاية انه أمام مفاجأة جديدة ....
فقد أكدت تحريات الملازم الشاب أن البيت الذي عثر فيها الرجل علي جثه آدميه ، كان يستأجره رجل اسمه محمد احمد السمني وكان هذا السمني يؤجر حجرات البيت من الباطن لحسابه الخاص ، ومن بين هؤلاء الذين استأجروا من الباطن في الفترة الماضية سكينه بنت علي وصالح سليمان ومحمد شكيره ،  وان سكينه بالذات هي التي استأجرت الحجرة التي عثر فيها الرجل علي الجثة تحت البلاط ، وأكدت تحريات الضابط المتحمس جدا أن سكينه استأجرت من الباطن هذه الحجرة ثم تركتها مرغمه بعد أن طرد صاحب البيت بحكم قضائي المستأجر الأصلي لهذه الغرف ،  وبالتالي يشمل حكم الطرد المستأجرين منه من الباطن وعلي رأسهم سكينه ، وقال الشهود من الجيران إن سكينه حاولت العودة إلي استئجار الغرفة بكل الطرق والإغراءات ،  لكن صاحب البيت ركب رأسه وأعلن إن عودة سكينه إلي الغرفة لن تكون إلا علي جثته ،  والمؤكد إن صاحب البيت كان محقا فقد ضاق كل الجيران بسلوك سكينه والنساء الخليعات اللاتي يترددن عليها مع بعض الرجال البلطجيه  ....
أخيرا وضع الملازم الشاب يده علي أول خيط لقد ظهرت جثتان احدهما في الطريق العام وواضح إنها لامرأة والثانية في غرفه كانت تستأجرها سكينه ، وواضح أيضا إنها جثه امرأة لوجود شعر طويل علي عظام الجمجمة كما هو ثابت من المعاينة ، وبينما الضابط لا يصدق نفسه بعد أن اتجهت أصابع الاتهام لأول مرة نحو سكينه ، كانت عدالة السماء مازالت توزع هداياها علي أجهزة الأمن ،  فيتوالي ظهور الجثث المجهولة
 استطاعت ريا أن تخدع سكينه وتورطها ، واستطاعت سكينه أن تخدع الشرطة وتورط معها بعض الرجال ، لكن الدنيا لم تكن يوما علي مزاج ريا أو علي كيف سكينه ، ومهما بلغت مهارة الإنسان في الشر فلن يكون أبدا اقوي من الزمن ، وهكذا كان لابد أن تصطدم ريا وسكينه بصخرة من صخور الزمن المحفور عليها القدر والمكتوب*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أدلة الاتهام 

بعد أن ظهرت الجثتان المجهولتان ، لاحظ احد المخبرين السريين المنتشرين في كل إنحاء الإسكندرية ، بحثا عن أيه أخبار تخص عصابة خطف النساء واسمه احمد البرقي ، انبعاث رائحة بخور مكثفه من غرفه ريا بالدور الأرضي بمنزل خديجة أم حسب بشارع علي بك الكبير ، وأكد المخبر أن دخان البخور كان ينطلق من نافذة الحجرة بشكل مريب ، مما أثار شكوكه فقرر أن يدخل الحجرة التي يعلم تمام العلم إن صاحبتها هي ريا أخت سكينه ، 
إلا انه كما يؤكد المخبر في بلاغه أصابها ارتباك شديد حينما سألها المخبر عن سر إشعال هذه الكميه الهائلة من البخور في حجرتها ، وعندما أصر المخبر علي أن يسمع أجابه من ريا ،أخبرته إنها كانت تترك الحجرة وبداخلها بعض الرجال اللذين يزرونها وبصحبتهم عدد من النساء ، وإنها عادت  ووجدتهم قد انصرفوا ورائحة الحجرة لا تطاق ،  إجابة ريا أشعلت الشك الكبير في صدر المخبر السري احمد البرقي ، الذي لعب دورا كبيرا فاق دور بعض اللواءات الذين تسابقوا فيما بعد للحصول علي الشهرة بعد القبض علي ريا وسكينه ، بينما تواري اسم المخبر السري احمد البرقي .
أسرع المخبر احمد البرقي إلي اليوزباشي إبراهيم حمدي نائب مأمور قسم اللبان ، ليبلغه في شكوكه في ريا وغرفتها ، وعلي الفور تنتقل قوة من ضباط الشرطة والمخبرين  إلي الغرفة ليجدوا أنفسهم أمام مفاجأة جديدة ، لقد شاهد الضابط رئيس القوة صندره من الخشب تستخدم للتخزين داخلها والنوم فوقها ، ويأمر الضابط بإخلاء الحجرة ونزع الصندره ،  فيكتشف الضابط من جديد إن البلاط الموجود فوق أرضية الحجرة وتحت الصندره حديث التركيب ، بخلاف باقي بلاط الحجرة ...
يصدر الأمر بنزع البلاط وكلما نزع المخبرون بلاطه تصاعدت رائحة العفونة بشكل لا يحتمله إنسان، تحامل اليوزباشي إبراهيم حمدي حتى تم نزع اكبر كميه من البلاط ، فظهرت جثة امرأة ..
وهنا تصاب ريا بالهلع ويزداد ارتباكها ، بينما يأمر الضابط باستكمال الحفر والتحفظ علي الجثة حتى يحرر محضرا بالواقعة في القسم ، ويصطحب ريا معه إلي قسم اللبان لكنه لا يكاد يصل إلي بوابة القسم حتى يتم إخطاره بالعثور علي الجثة الثانية ، بل تعثر القوة الموجودة بحجرة ريا علي دليل دامغ وحاسم هو ختم حسب الله المربوط في حبل دائري ، ويبدو إن حسب الله كان يعلقه في رقبته وسقط منه وهو يدفن احدي الجثث ، لم تعد ريا قادرة علي الإنكار خاصة بعد وصول بلاغ جديد إلي الضابط من رجاله بالعثور علي جثه ثالثه ....

الاعترافات 
وهنا تضطر ريا إلي الاعتراف بأنها لم تشترك في القتل ، ولكن هناك رجلين كانت تترك لهما الغرفة فيأتيان فيها بالنساء ، وربما ارتكب جرائم قتل في الحجرة أثناء غيابها ، هكذا قالت ريا في البداية وحددت الرجلين بأنهما (عرابي واحمد الجدر) وحينما سألها الضابط عن علاقتها بهما قالت إنها عرفت عرابي من ثلاث سنوات لأنه صديق شقيقها ، وتعرفت علي احمد الجدر من خلال عرابي ، وقالت ريا إن زوجها يكره هذين الرجلين لأنه يشك في إن احدهما يحبها .. 
بدأت القضية تتضح معالمها والخيوط بدأت تنفك عن بعضها ليقترب اللغز من الانهيار ، تـأمر النيابة بالقبض علي كل من ورد اسمه في البلاغات الأخيرة ، خاصة بعد أن توصلت أجهزة الأمن لمعرفه أسماء صاحبات الجثث التي تم العثور عليها في منزل ريا، كانت الجثث للمجني عليهن فردوس وزنوبه بنت عليوة وأمينه...
 بعد القبض علي جميع المتهمين تظهر مفاجأة جديدة علي يد الصول محمد الشحات هذه المرة ، جاء الصول العجوز بتحريات تؤكد إن ريا كانت تستأجر حجرة أخري بحارة النجاة من شارع سيدي اسكندر ، تنتقل قوة البوليس بسرعة إلي العنوان الجديد وتأمر السكان الجدد بإخلاء حجرتين ، تأكد الضباط أن سكينه استأجرت إحداهما في فترة، وأن ريا احتفظت بالأخرى..
 كان في حجرة سكينه صندره خشبية تشبه نفس الصندره التي كانت في غرفه ريا،  تتم نفس إجراءات نزع الصندره والحفر تحت البلاط ويبدأ ظهور الجثث من جديد....
وهنا اتضحت الصورة تماما جثث في جميع الغرف التي كانت تستأجرها ريا وسكينه في المنازل رقم 5 ش ماكوريس و38 ش علي بك الكبير و8 حارة النجاة و6 حارة النجاة ، ولأول مرة يصدر الأمر بتشميع منزل سكينه بعد هذا التفتيش .
تتشجع أجهزة الأمن وتنفتح شهيتها لجمع المزيد من الأدلة حتى لا يفلت زمام القضية من يدي العدالة ، وينطلق الضباط إلي بيوت جميع المتهمين المقبوض عليهم ،ويعثر الملازم احمد عبدا لله من قوة المباحث علي مصوغات وصور وكمبيالة بمائه وعشرين جنيها في بيت المتهم عرابي حسان ، كما يعثر نفس الضابط علي أوراق واحراز أخري في بيت احمد الجدر ،وفي هذا الوقت لم يكن حماس الملازم الشاب عبدا لغفار قد فتر ، لقد تابع الحفر في حجرة ريا حتى تم العثور علي جثة جديدة لإحدي النساء بعدها تطير معلومة إلي مأمور قسم اللبان محمد كمال ، بأن ريا كانت تسكن في بيت آخر بكرموز ... ويؤكد شيخ الحارة هذه المعلومة ويقول إن ريا تركت هذا السكن بحجه إن المنطقة سيئة السمعة !!!*

----------


## ليلة عشق

* قامت قوة من البوليس باصطحاب ريا من السجن إلي بيتها في كرموز ويتم الحفر هناك فيعثر الضباط هناك علي جثه امرأة جديدة!!!
كانت الأدلة تتوالي وان كان أقواها جلباب نبوية الذي تم العثور عليه في بيت سكينه ، وأكدت بعض النسوة من صديقات نبوية إن الجلباب يخصها ، ولقد اعترفت سكينه بأنه جلباب نبوية ولكنها قالت إن العرف السائد بين النساء في الحي هو أن يتبادلن الجلاليب ،  وإنها أعطت نبوية جلبابا وأخذت منها هذا الجلباب الذي عثرت عليه المباحث في بيت سكينه ...
 نجحت سكينه كثيرا في مراوغه المباحث لكن ريا اختصرت الطريق وأثرت الاعتراف مبكرا. 
قالت ريا في بداية اعترافها إنها امرأة ساذجة وان الرجال كانوا يأتون إلي حجرتها بالنساء أثناء غيابها ،ثم يقتلون النساء قبل حضورها وإنها لم تحضر سوي عمليه قتل واحدة ، وانفردت النيابة بأكبر شاهدة إثبات في القضية بديعة ابنة ريا التي طلبت الحصول علي الأمان قبل الاعترافات ، كي لا تنتقم منها خالتها سكينه وزوجها ، وبالفعل طمأنوها فاعترفت بوقائع استدراج النساء إلي بيت خالتها وقيام الرجال بذبحهن ودفنهن ، ورغم الاعترافات الكاملة لبديعة إلا إنها حاولت أن تخفف من دور أمها ريا ولو علي حساب خالتها سكينه ...
بينما كانت سكينه حينما تعترف بشكل نهائي تخفف من دور زوجها ثم تعلن أمام وكيل النيابة أنها غارقة في حبه ، وتطلب أن يعذروها بعد أن علمت سكينه إن ريا اعترفت في مواجهة بينهما أمام النيابة ، قالت سكينه إن ريا هي أختها الكبيرة وتعلم أكثر منها بشؤون الحياة وإنها ستعترف مثلها بكل شيء..
 وجاءت اعترافات سكينه كالقنبلة المدوية ، قالت في اعترافاتها لما أختي ريا عزلت للبيت المشؤم في شارع علي بك الكبير، وأنا عزلت في شارع ماكوريس ، جاءتني ريا تزورني في يوم كانت رجلي فيه متورمه ، وطلبت ريا أن اذهب معها إلي بيتها اعتذرت لعدم قدرتي علي المشي لكن ريا شجعتني لغاية ما قمت معها.. وإحنا ماشيين لقيتها بتكحيلي عن جارتنا هانم اللي اشترت كام حته ذهب قلت لها (وماله دي غلبانه) قالت لي (لا..لازم نزعلوها أم دم تقيل دي) ولما وصلنا بيت ريا لقيت هناك زوجي عبدا لعال وحسب الله زوج ريا وعرابي وعبد الرازق ، الغرفة كانت مظلمة وكنت هصرخ لما شفت جثة هانم وهي ميته وعينيها مفتوحة تحت الدكه ، الرجالة كانوا بيحفروا تحت الصندره ولما شعروا إني خايفه قالوا لي إحنا أربعه وبره في ثمانية ، وإذا أتكلمت هيعملوا فيا زى هانم !!!
كنت خايفة قوي لكني قلت لنفسي وأنا مالي طالما الحاجة دي محصلتش في بيتي ، وبعد ما دفنوا الجثة أعطوني ثلاثة جنيهات رحت عالجت بيهم رجلي ودفعت أجرة الحلاق اللي فتحلي الخراج ، وأنا راجعه قلت لنفسي أنهم كده معايا علشان ابقي شريكه لهم ويضمنوا إني مفتحش بقي ،  وتروي سكينه في باقي اعترافاتها قصه قتل 17 سيدة وفتاة لكنها تؤكد إن أختها ريا هي التي ورطتها في المرة الأولي مقابل ثلاثة جنيهات ، وبعد ذلك كانت تحصل علي نصيبها من كل جريمة دون أن تملك الاعتراض خوفا من أن يقتلها عبدا لعال ورجاله! !!!
وتتوالي اعترافات المتهمين عبد العال الشاب الذي بدا حياته في ظروف لا دخل لإرادته فيها ، طلب منه أهله أن يتزوج أرمله أخيه فلم يعترض ، ولم يدري انه سيتزوج اكبر سفاحه نساء في تاريخ الجريمة ...
 وحسب الله الشاب الذي ارتمي في أحضان سكينه أربع سنوات بعيدا عن أمه ، التي تحضر فجأة للسؤال عن ابنها الجاحد فتكتشف انه تزوج من سكينه ، وتلتقي بها أم حسب الله ، فتبكي الأم وتطلب من ابنها أن يطلق هذه السيدة فورا ، لكن حسب الله يجرفه تيار الحب إلي سكينه ، ثم تجرفه سكينه إلي حبل المشنقة ، ليتذكر وهو أمام عشماوي انه لو استجاب لنصيحة أمه لكانت الحياة من نصيبه ، حتى يلقي ربه برضاء الوالدين وليس بفضيحة مدوية ، كانت وراء كل متهم حكاية ووراء كل قتيله مأساة.....

وهنا حكمت المحكمة حضوريا : 
على كل من ريا وسكينة وحسب الله  ومحمد وعرابي وعبد الرازق  بعقوبة الإعدام . 
وعلي باقي أفراد العصابة بأحكام مختلفة .......
هذا ما حكمت به المحكمة بجلستها العلنية المنعقدة بسراي محكمة الإسكندرية الأهلية فى يوم ( الاثنين 16 مايو سنة 1921 الموافق 8 رمضان سنة 1339).
وقد قيدت هذه القضية بجدول النقض تحت رقم 1937 سنة 38 قضائية وحكم فيها من محكمة النقض والإبرام برفض الطعن في 30 أكتوبر سنة 1921 .
ونفذ حكم الإعدام داخل الإسكندرية في 21 و 22 ديسمبر سنة1921*

*والي اللقاء في الحلقة القادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

الله عليكى يا ليلة عشق
قعدت اقرا قصة ريا وسكينة بالرغم من انى حافظاها وشاهدت المسلسل
بس أسلوب السرد رائع والطريقة مشوقة جدا
بجد الموضوع فى منتهى الروعة وخصوصا أنه بيحكى عن تاريخ الجريمة وخصوصا أشهرها على الإطلاق
انا فى انتظار باقى الموضوع وباقى الجرائم الشهيرة
وفى اعتقادى ان أشهر جريمة فى وقتنا الحالى وقعت فى مصر
والتى ما زال يكتنفها الغموض البشع
والتى لم نعرف حقيقتها حتى الآن
هى جريمة بنى مزار
اعتقد ان لسه فيه غرائب ممكن تكتب وتقال فى هذه المذبحة 

تسلم ايدك يا ليلة

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الله عليكى يا ليلة عشق
> قعدت اقرا قصة ريا وسكينة بالرغم من انى حافظاها وشاهدت المسلسل
> بس أسلوب السرد رائع والطريقة مشوقة جدا
> بجد الموضوع فى منتهى الروعة وخصوصا أنه بيحكى عن تاريخ الجريمة وخصوصا أشهرها على الإطلاق
> انا فى انتظار باقى الموضوع وباقى الجرائم الشهيرة
> وفى اعتقادى ان أشهر جريمة فى وقتنا الحالى وقعت فى مصر
> والتى ما زال يكتنفها الغموض البشع
> والتى لم نعرف حقيقتها حتى الآن
> هى جريمة بنى مزار
> ...


*
الأخت الغالية قلب مصر النابض 

تحياتي لمرورك العبق الذي يشذي المكان دائماً......
تطلين كزهرة فواحة فوق أوراقي وتنثرين عطرك الخلاب بقلبك النابض بيننا.....
الشكر لكِ غاليتي لمرورك الكريم وتثبيت الموضوع ......
اما عن جريمة بني مزار فلم تظهر فيها الحقيقة حتي الأن .....
الأقوال كثيرة والغرائب أكثر ربما تظهر الحقيقة بين يوم وليلة وربما يكتنفها الغموض ....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أول محاكمة سياسية في تاريخ فرنسا

عذراء أورليانز  La Pucelle d’Orlenas  
جان دارك  Jeanne d'Arc
المتهمة, التي أصبحت بطلة, ثم قديسـة
رمزا المقاومة النسائية في فرنسا وفي العالم.

وهبت جان دارك نفسها، وهي لا تزال طفلة صغيرة السن، للكفاح والمقاومة ضد الإنكليز. أذهلت العالم بقوة شخصيتها وقدراتها التي فاقت التصور، في وقت كانت القوانين جائرة بحق المرأة؛ لهذا كان الحكم عليها قاسياً.
ولدت جان دارك في عام 1412 في قرية (دومرمي)، التي كانت جزءاً من (بريغاندي)- الولاية المستقلة عن السلطة الفرنسية في ذلك الوقت، لأبٍ مزارع متوسط الحال، اسمه (جون دارك)، وأمها (إيزابيل) التي لقنتها التعاليم الدينية. تأخذ حياة (جان دارك) شكل الأسطورة، عند بعض الفرنسيين؛ فعندما بلغت الثالثة عشرة من عمرها، كانت تسمع أصواتاً تناديها، وتدعوها إلى تحرير بلدها من الاحتلال الإنكليزي (هذا ما أشارت إليه في مذكراتها)؛ فلبت النداء الداخلي، وعملت على تجميع قوات عسكرية، قادتها بنفسها لدحر القوات الإنكليزية، بعد أن تنكرت بزي الرجال!. واستطاعت بهذه الطريقة أن تحصل على نوع من السلطة، التي كان يصعب لامرأة الوصول إليها في تلك الفترة.
كان اسمها الحقيقي (جانيت)، وعندما جاءت إلى فرنسا نادوها (جان). بينما كانت مشغولة بأمر الحرب، أبلغتها أمها أن والدها قد حلم بها أكثر من مرة، وهي تهرب مع مجموعة من الجند، وأنه تحدث من إخوتها منذراً: "لو آمنتُ بأن هذه الأحلام ستتحقق، لطلبت منكم إغراقها، وإذا رفضتم فسأغرقها بنفسي"!. وفعلاً تحقق قوله الأخير؛ لأنها أحرقت ورُميت في نهر السين.
وبسبب حلم أبيها، تعرضت لمراقبة والديها واضطهادهما. كانت مطيعة لأوامرهما، إلا أنها لم تستطع أن تعصي مشيئة ربها؛ الذي كانت تقول إنه أوحى لها بضرورة النضال من أجل حرية واستقلال شعبها ووطنها. ولقوة إيمانها بما كانت تعتقده؛ فقد عصت والديها، واستسلمت لمشيئة ما كانت تسمعه في داخلها، وذهبت إلى عمها لتقيم عنده فترة، ثم توجهت إلى (فرسولورز)، وقابلت قائد المدينة (روبرت ديودريكورت)، وطلبت منه أن يساعدها في السفر إلى فرنسا، إلا أنه رفض طلبها؛ فلجأت إلى مساعده (جون ديميتر)، الذي لبى طلبها، واضطر (ديودريكورت) أن يساعدها،وأعطاها سيفاً، ورافقها فارس وأربعة جنود.
عند وصولها قابلت ابن الملك، وأخبرته أنها جاءت لتحارب الإنكليز. اختبرها العلماء مدة ثلاثة أسابيع، وعندما تيقنوا من أنها جاءت لتنقذ (أورليانز) من الاحتلال البريطاني، ولتتويج الابن البكر للملك على العرش، وهبها الملك اثنا عشر ألف جندي، قادتهم إلى أورليانز، وكتبت رسالة إلى ملك بريطانيا (الدوق بدفورد)، قائلة: " أرسلني المتعالي ملك السماوات والأرض لطردك من أراضي فرنسا، التي انتهكتَ سيادتها وعثت فيها فساداً... لو أطعتني؛ فسأرحم رجالك وأسمح لهم بالذهاب إلى ديارهم، وستذهب المملكة إلى الملك تشارلز، الأحق بالإرث... وإلا سنشعلها حرباً ضروساً لم ترَ فرنسا مثلها منذ ألف عام".
توجهت جان دارك إلى أورليانز، وزحفت إليها بجنودها الذين حاصروها، واحتلوا أبراج حامية المدينة. وأثناء تسلقها السلم، أصيبت بسهم في حنجرتها، لكنها لم تستسلم؛ بل ازدادت قوة وإيماناً، وامتطت فرسها دون أن تأبه بجرحها وألمها، وعادت إلى المعركة وهي تشجع الجنود بقولها: "كونوا شجعاناً ولا تتراجعوا، وبعد قليل سيكون النصر لكم. هيا...المدينة لنا".
كانت جان دارك رحيمة عطوفة ، فحينما انسحب الإنكليز من المدينة، في الخامس من أيار، قالت لرجالها والرقة تعلو وجهها: "لا تلحقوا بهم أي ضرر...". وبقيادتها أحرز الفرنسيون انتصارات باهرة، ونجحت جان دارك في تحقيق رسالتها، وقادت (تشارلز) إلى (ريمز) وشاهدت تتويجه كملك لفرنسا.
تم القبض عليها حين كانت تقوم بمهمة سرية إلى مدينة (كامبين)، وأسرها البرغانديون، عملاء الاحتلال البريطاني. اقتادوها إلى (ريون) وباعوها للإنكليز، بعد أن فكت الحصار البريطاني عن مدينة اورليانز. أخبروها أنها ستحرق، بعد أن تتعرض إلى صنوف العذاب؛ فلم تركع، وتذكرت صلب المسيح لتخفف وتسهّل مصابها، وفضلت الموت السريع على الآلام ومعاناة السجن الطويلة.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*محاكمة جان دارك

في 21 شباط – فبراير من عام 1431  ، في قاعة باردة من قصر (روان )  جلس بشكل نصف دائري خمسة وأربعون من رجال الكنيسة بدأت محاكمة جان دارك في مركز الدائرة ، على كرسي صغير جلست المتهمة " الساحرة " مكبلة بالأصفاد - أمام هؤلاء الرجال . 
افتتح الكاهن (كوشون) المحاكمة بسيل من التهم صبها على رأس المسكينة وتتراوح بين الشعوذة والفجور . والواقع إن أحدا من الحضور لم يكن مخدوعاً بحقيقة الأمر . فالتهم التي ذكرت ليست سوى تغطية لما هو أدهى وأكثر خطرا على البعض. لقد طردت جان داراك هذه الانكليزية من اورليان عام 1492 . وبعد شهرين توجت ولي العهد ملكاً على فرنسا تحت اسم شارل السابع مكان الملك الانجليزي هنري السادس .
هذا هو سبب محاكمة " الساحرة " وهذا هو أيضا سبب محاكمتها في روان ، التي تعتبر عاصمة الانكليز في فرنسا ، ومن قبل جماعة تعتبر عملية لانكلترا .
عندما طلب منها رئيس المحكمة كوشون أن تقسم على الإنجيل بأن تقول الحقيقة في إجابتها عن أسئلة القضاء ، رفضت أن تقسم إلا على ما يتعلق ، في هذه الإجابات ، بها وبعائلتها  أما فيما يختص بالأمور الأخرى ، كالوحى الذي ينزل عليها وينير خطواتها من وقت لآخر ، فقد أجابت بتصميم إنها لن تفصح عنه إلا لملكها شارل السابع ، حتى ولو كلفها رفضها هذا حياتها .
لم يفد إصرار رئيس المحكمة أمام ثبات موقف جان . وعندما سألها أن تذكر اسمها وألقابها ومكان ولادتها ، أجابت بكل هدوء إن اسمها جان وإنها ولدت في دومريمي من أب فلاح وأم علمتها الخياطة والحياكة ، أما الألقاب ، فليس لها شيء منها وقد انتهزتها فرصة لتذكر مآسي قريتها مع الجنود الانكليز الذين كثيراً ما كانوا يقومون بأعمال النهب والسلب والحرق فيها ، مما كان يدفع أهلها للنزوح والالتجاء إلى أماكن أخرى مجاورة .

لم يرق للرئيس ، لكنه احتوى الانفعال . بعدها ، سألها :
-مم تشكين ؟
-من الأغلال التي تقيد رجلي 
-هذه الأغلال وضعت لأنك حاولت الهرب من السجن 
-هذا طبيعي . فكل سجين يتمنى الهرب .
هنا انتقل الرئيس إلى موضوع آخر وسأل المتهمة :
-متى بدأت بسماع الأصوات الخفية أو ما تسميه الوحي ؟
-منذ سن الثالثة عشرة وكنت عندها في حديقة البيت ظهر احد الأيام ، انه صوت آت من عند الله لهدايتي إلى الطريق القويم.
-بأي شكل ظهر عليك هذا الصوت ؟
-لن أعطي جواباً عن هذا السؤال . كل ما يمكنني قوله هو أن الصوت أمرني بالتوجه إلى اورليان لتحريرها من الانكليز وتتويج ملك فرنسا عليها .
-هل استقبلك الملك بسهولة ؟
-نعم 
-لماذا ؟
-لان الملك ، هو أيضا ، لديه بعض الإيحاءات .
-كيف ؟
-لا يمكنني الإجابة يمكنك أن تذهب عنده وتسأله .

هنا رفع الرئيس الجلسة لتعقد يوم السبت في 24 شباط فبراير وفي ذلك اليوم أيضا حاول الرئيس كوشون مرة أخرى ان ينتزع من جان داراك ما عجز عن انتزاعه منها في السابق ، وهو أن تقسم على أن تقول كل شيء بما في ذلك حقيقة مصدر الوحي وأسراره ، ولكن إصرار جان داراك على موقفها الرافض عمق لديه الخيبة ، وهذا الإصرار على أن علاقتها بربها هي علاقة مباشرة ولا تمر بأي وسيط والكنيسة وسيط جعل الفتاه تقع في الفخ الذي نصبه لها كوشون . هنا وبعد نجاح خطته ، أعطى الرئيس الكلام لعضو المحكمة ( جان بوبير ) الذي بدأ باستجوابها بما يلي : 

-متى سمعت هذا الصوت أخر مرة ؟ 
-سمعته البارحة واليوم .
-في أية ساعة ؟
-سمعته ثلاث مرات ، صباحاً وظهراً ووقت القداس .
-ماذا كنت تفعلين البارحة عندما أتاك الصوت ؟
-كنت نائمة ، والصوت هو الذي أيقظني .
-كيف ؟ بهز الذراع ؟
-أيقظني دون أن يلمسني .
-هل كان الصوت في غرفتك ؟
-كلا ، كان في القصر .
-هل شكرت الصوت وركعت على ركبتيك ؟
-نعم . وطلبت منه أن يساعدني . والآن يطلب مني هو أن أكون شجاعة .
    وهنا ، التفتت إلى كوشون ، كما لو كانت تنفذ ما طلب منها الصوت في شجاعة ، وقالت له :
-أحذرك أنت من تقول انك حاكمي مما تفعل . أنا مرسلة من الرب فتنبه للخطر ....
كان من الممكن أن يكفهر جو المحكمة لهذا التهديد الذي يصدر بوجه الرئيس من فتاة بسيطة كجان دارك ، لولا أن احتواه كوشون على مضض ، ولولا أن تدخل بوبير على الفور قائلاً لها :

-وهل تعتقدين أن قول الحقيقة يغضب الله ؟ 
      لم تعر جان أي اهتمام للسؤال، بل أكملت:
-لقد أوصاني الصوت أن أبوح به للملك دون سواه. وهذه الليلة بالذات ، كلفني برسالة له على قدر كبير من الأهمية بالنسبة إليه . وأريد أن تصل إليه .
-ألا يمكنك إقناع صاحب الصوت أن ينقل الرسالة بنفسه إلى الملك ؟
-لا أعرف . فهذا يتعلق بإرادة الرب .
-هنا ، بدأ بوبير يفقد صبره :
-أليس لهذا الصوت وجه وعيون ؟
-لن أقول لك شيئاً من هذا .
-أتعتقدين انك تحت رحمة الرب ؟
-إن لم أكن كذلك ، فالرب يحيطني بها ، وان كنت ، فهو يديمها علي .

لقد أدهش الجواب الحضور ، وجلهم من كبار اللاهوتيين . وهذا الجواب ، بجرأته وعمقه وصفائه ، أعطى برهاناُ آخر على أن هذه الفتاه تنعم بسر الهي خارق .
لكن المحكمة معقودة ، لا لتظهر إعجابها ودهشتها ، بل لتحاكم جان دارك بتهمة الشعوذة  لذلك ، كان لا بد من تبديد ما علق في الأذهان من ايجابيات للفتاة ، وهذا ما فعله كوشون عندما رفع الجلسة .

ولما عادت المحكمة والتأمت ، كان لا بد من  محو الانطباع السابق المتألق في أذهان الحضور ، هذه المهمة أخذها بوبير على عاتقه : 
-هل كنت تلعبين مع أولاد قريتك وترعين معهم القطعان ؟
-نعم . عندما كنت صغيره .
-هل تعرفين شجرة الجن ؟
-نعم . وكنت اذهب إليها أحيانا مع بعض بنات القرية . لكني لم أجد أيه جنية . كما إني لا أومن بوجود الجن .
هنا أيضا ، لم يوفق بوبير في الإيقاع بالفتاة المسكينة .
-هل تودين يا جان لبس ثوب امرأة ؟
-لا مانع لدي ، على الرغم من أن ما البسه يعجبني لان الرب لم يعترض عليه .
لقد قصد بوبير أن يبرز جريمة جان ، كما كان ينظر إلى آنذاك ، يلفت انتباه المحكمة إلى ما تلبسه جان وهو بزة عسكرية يلبسها المحاربون ، دون سواهم .
-هل ينبعث أمامك نور عندما يتحدث إليك الصوت ؟
-نور وهاج !*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هذه الجرأة ، تبديها فتاه بسيطة أمام محكمة بهذه الضخامة وذاك المقام ، كلفت جان إجراءات مشددة في سجنها فيوم السبت في 17 آذار – مارس 1431 ، كان قد مضى عليها أسبوع كامل دون أن تخرج من زنزانتها . وإذا ما أضيف هذا التشدد إلى إجراءات أخرى  عرفنا مدى ما تركه موقفها من اثر سيء في نفوس حاكميها . لقد نقلت إلى سجن علماني يحرسه جنود انكليز . ومعروف كم حاربت دارك الانكليز . وهذا مخالف للقانون الذي يفرض على من يحاكم كنيسة أن يحجز في سجن كنسي . يضاف إلى ذلك إن يجب أن تكون في سجن نسائي ومحروسة من قبل حراس من النساء . ومما يبرز التحيز ، هو انه لم يعين محام للدفاع عنها . ناهيك عن أن أتعاب هيئة المحكمة كانت على عاتق الانكليز دون سواهم . والفضيحة الكبرى في هذه القضية هي أن المحكمة أعلنت ، منذ انعقادها في الجلسة الأولى ، إن جان ستسلم إلى الانكليز لتحاكم من قبلهم ، إذا ما قررت المحكمة تبرئتها . كل هذا يعني بوضوح أن المحاكمة برمتها ليست سوى تمثيله يراد بها تغطية الحقيقة وهي مطالبة الانكليز لرأس من أقسمت على إخراجهم من فرنسا .
 عقدت جلسة ثانية في زنزانة السجينة . وفيها تولى (جان دي لافونتين )الاستجواب مكان بوبير :

-هل لك أن تقيمي حبك للكنيسة وخدماتك لها ؟
-أحب الكنيسة وأتفانى في دعمها بكل ما أوتيت من قوة ، وأود لو تسمحون لي بحضور القداديس . أما أعمالي ، فأترك لرب السماء تقييمها ، الرب الذي أرسلني إلى شارل ، الملك الحقيقي لفرنسا ، وبالمناسبة أقول لكم أن الفرنسيين سينتصرون على الانكليز في معركة حاسمة . تذكروا أني قلت لكم ذلك يوماً .
-هل تقبلين حكم الكنيسة مهما كان ؟ 
-أنا اقبل بحكم الرب . ولما كان الرب والكنيسة واحداً ، فلماذا نوقع أنفسنا في متاهات السؤال؟ 
-هناك كنيسة مظفرة يذوب فيها الرب والقديسون والملائكة . وهناك كنيسة ملتزمة تشمل البابا والكرادلة والأساقفة . هذه الكنيسة معصومة عن أي خطأ لأنها بأمره الروح القدس  فهل تنصاعين للكنيسة الملتزمة ، الكنيسة الأرضية ؟

سؤال محرج . هل ترد بالسلب وتعتبر خارجة على الكنيسة وتحاكم على هذا الاساس ؟
لقد فهمت المأزق . لكنها اختارت طريقها منذ وقت طويل .

-لقد أرسلت إلى ملك فرنسا من قبل الرب . والى الرب أقدم حساب ما فعلت وما سأفعل .
-هل تقبلين بالإفصاح عما رفضت الإفصاح عنه أمام قداسة البابا ؟
-بالتأكيد . خذوني أمامه وسأقول  له كل شيء.
   كان الجواب واضحاً ومحكماً . لكن المرسوم هو أن تقاد جان دارك أمام الانكليز وليس أمام البابا . وهذا السؤال يدل على النية المبيتة من قبل لافونتين :
-هل يكره الرب الانكليز ؟
-لا أعلم مشاعر الرب اتجاه الانجليز كل ما اعرفه هو أنهم سيطردون من فرنسا ، باستثناء من سيموت منهم على أرضها .
-من دفعك لرسم الملائكة بأذرع وأرجل وثياب ؟ هل يظهرون عليك على هذه الصورة ؟
-هكذا هم مرسومين في الكنيسة .
-لماذا هم اثنان فقط ؟
-لان راية الجيش المهاجم للانجليز يقودها الرب بواسطة القديسة ( كاترين ) والقديسة ( مارغريت ) . اللتين قالتا لي : " تسلمي أنت هذه الراية باسم رب السماء " ؟
-هل يعتمد الأمل في النصر على الراية أو عليك بالذات ؟
-انه يعتمد على الرب .
-لماذا كانت رايتك وحدك حاضرة عند تنصيب الملك وليست راية سائر القواد ؟
-لأنها هي التي جاهدت . فهي إذا التي تستحق هذا التكريم .
-هل تقبلين خلع لباسك العسكري ولبس ثوب نسائي للذهاب إلى القداس ؟
-اقبل . ولكني سأعيد بزتي العسكري وأعود إلى الجهاد حالما اخرج من الكنيسة .

هنا ، وقد اخذ الضيق مأخذه  في نفس رئيس المحكمة ، أمر برفع الجلسة . وما هي إلا لحظات حتى رأت جان دارك نفسها ثانية في زنزانتها وجهاً لوجه أمام حراسها الانكليز .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*ثلاثة أشهر مرت والفتاة حبيسة الزنزانة . ثلاثة أشهر عاشت فيها بعذاب نفسي وجسدي قلما أصاب سجيناً آخر . ومع ذلك ، فإنها لم تركع . ولما كان يقتضي الانتهاء من هذه القضية خوفاً من تفاقمها وانعكاساتها ، فقد قررت جامعة باريس ، الملتئمة بكامل هيئتها في 15 أيار-  مايو 1431 ، أن تتبنى لائحة من اثني عشر اتهاماً رئيساً. هذه اللائحة قدمت من قبل كوشون نفسه مرفقه بكتاب من ملك انكلترا . جميع هؤلاء وجهوا إلى جان داراك تهمة الشعوذة والهرطقة والوثنية ، كما وجهوا إليها تهمة قتل الانكليز والتعطش للدم المسيحي .

وفي 23 أيار مايو ، طلب من المتهمة العودة عن " أخطائها وتصرفاتها المشينة " لكنها رفضت بإصرار " حتى ولو رأت النار التي سيحرقونها بها تشتعل " .

24 أيار – مايو في هذا اليوم كان كل شيء قد هيأ للحكم وللتنفيذ . الحكم بالموت حرقاً . واستكمالاً لفصول المهزلة، دعي الناس لحضور الجريمة. وعلى رأس هؤلاء ، ملك انكلترا الحقيقي ، (أسقف ونشستر ) وهيئة المحكمة . ومقابل المنصة الرئيسية ، منصة الشرف ، وقفت جان داراك .

بدأ " الاحتفال " بخطاب ألقاه في وجه المتهمة المحامي (غليوم ) صديق كوشون الشخصي :
-جان أنت ساحرة ومهرطقة وخارجة على الكنيسة . وملكك الذي أراد استرجاع ملكه بواسطة امرأة هو ، في الواقع ، مثيلك . ثم أكمل بلهجة أكثر ليونة :
-أنا ارثي لحالك . عودي عن أقوالك وإلا ، فان الحكم سيكون قاسياً عليك .
-انك تتعب نفسك كثيراً لتثني عن عزمي ولتحضني على إنكار الحق .

هنا انبرى (جاك كالو)  سكرتير ملك انجلترا ، وأخرج من كم سترته ورقة سطر عليها  بضعة أسطر ، هي الدليل على أن كل شيء قد هيأ مسبقاً،  صرخ غليوم ملتفتاً نحو جان :
-وقعي على هذه الورقة وإلا فانك ستنتهين إلى النار .

أذعنت جان بصوت ضعيف . لكن مفاجأة غير متوقعة حصلت . فقد ثار الانكليز الموجودون في المنصة على الرئيس كوشون نفسه وسائر أعضاء المحكمة متهمين إياهم بنقض الاتفاقية والخيانة: لقد اعتبروا أن الورقة التي عرضت على جان دراك للتوقيع ستؤدي ، عند توقيعها ، إلى تبرئة المتهمة وعدم تسليمها إلى الانكليز . ماذا كانت تحوي هذه الورقة التي وقعتها الفتاه المسكينة بعد أن شنت عليها حرب نفسية رهيبة ؟ إنها اعترف منها بالشعوذة ونكران لسماعها صوت الرب كما إنها تعهدت بالامتناع عن لبس الثياب العسكرية . أما كوشون ، العميل الأمين لأسياده الانكليز ، فقد سارع ، عندما ثارت ثائرة هؤلاء الأسياد ، إلى تطمينهم ، وإمعانا في ذلك فقد عجل في إصدار حكمه على جان داراك : السجن مدى الحياة على الخبز والماء لتغسل خطاياها ولتكف عن اقتراف غيرها .

امتقع لون المسكينة عند سماعها الحكم وعرفت إنها وقعت في الفخ الذي نصب لها ، فتوقيعها على الوثيقة لم يكن الهدف منه سوى أهانتها  وهدر كرامتها ، لإنقاذها ، كما ذكر أمامها.

أما الانكليز فقد ظلوا على انفعالهم . صحيح أن جان دارك ستمضي بقية أيامها في السجن ، لكن الصحيح أيضا هي إنها ستبقى حية ، في حين دبروا ما دبروا ودفعوا ما دفعوا لتنتهي عدوتهم إلى النار وليتخلصوا منها إلى الأبد .

عادت جان دراك إلى زنزانتها لتلبس ، كما تعهدت ، لباس امرأة لكن ، لم تمض سوى ثلاثة أيام حتى شوهدت تعود إلى لبس الزى العسكري . فما الذي حدث حتى تنقض السجينة تعهدها ؟ الأمر غاية في البساطة ، لقد أمرها سجانها الانكليز بذلك بقصد إعادتها إلى محاكمة جديدة وبالتالي ، إصدار الحكم بحرقها حية .وهكذا وفي اليوم الرابع للمحاكمة الأولي، بعد يوم واحد من نقضها القسري لتعهدها ، عادت المسكينة لتواجه المحكمة والمصير المرسوم ، جرت المحاكمة – المهزلة وحكم على جان دراك بالإعدام حرقاً ، ورضي الانكليز .

و في 30/5/1431  قامت السلطات الإنكليزية، وبمشاركة علماء جامعة باريس، التي تحكموا بها، بتقييدها إلى خشبة وأحرقوها، بعد أن اقتيدت إلى قاعة المحكمة وهي مكبلة بالأصفاد والحديد، وكان الحكم بحقها جائراً وبالغ الوحشية.
قبل حرقها، قيدوها إلى شجرة ومزقوا جسدها وهي في عمر الورود؛ فقالت لهم: 
"لو كنتُ في مكان إعدامي، وشاهدتُ الزبانية يشعلون النيران التي تلتهب، حين يلقون لها بالأخشاب الجافة، ولو كنتُ وسط اللهيب حتى آنذاك؛ فليس لديّ ما يمكن أن أضيفه من أقوال".*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*خمسة وعشرون عاما مرت على موت جان دارك ففي 7 تموز سنة 1456 ، كان أناس كثيرون يتجمهرون في باحة قصر (روان ) ليستمعوا خاشعين إلى حكم آخر يقضي ، هذه المرة بإعادة اعتبار الشهيدة . كبار رجال الكنيسة في باريس وريمس وكوتانس ومعهم شقيق جان دارك التأموا في اجتماع تاريخي ليعلن كاهن ريمس باسمهم ما يلي .

" نعلن باسم الرب ، الحسيب الوحيد على أعمالنا ، أن المحاكمة التي ذهبت جان داراك ضحية انحرافها وعمالتها ، باطلة ، وان الحكم الصادر عنها هو أيضا باطل كما نعلن أن جميع الاتهامات بالشعوذة والهرطقة الموجهة إلى الشهيدة باطلة ، هي الأخرى لذلك فإننا نحكم بإلغائها جميعاً " .

كان هذا تتويجاً لجهود دامت سبع سنوات ، سبع سنوات مليئة بإجراءات بإعادة محاكمة شاقة ومثيرة . أعيد النظر بكل الوثائق . فندت كل الأقوال ودحضت جميعاً . وقد اشرف على هذه العملية كبار القضاة ورجال القانون من الملك شارل السابع ، ملك جان دارك ، الذي تنبأت المسكينة بانتصاره على الانكليز وبعودته إلى عرش بلاده . وقد صدقت النبوءة .

وهكذا انتهت أول محاكمة سياسية في تاريخ فرنسا . كانت محاكمة مثيرة أظهرت بوضوح ما يمكن أن تؤدي إليه عمالة ضعاف النفوس . 

إن جان دارك أصبحت بطلة وطنية ويطلق اسمها على الساحات والشوارع والمؤسسات في فرنسا وخارجها ، لكن الصحيح أيضا هو أنها ماتت حرقاً ، وهذا المصير ، لمجرد تخيله ، رهيب فكيف به عند المنفذ به ؟ وإذا كان من عبره لهذا القضية برمتها ، فهي أن الحق هو المنتصر الأخير في الجولة الأخيرة ذاك هو منطق الأمور . ولكن ... كم من الضحايا تسقط وكم من الرؤوس تتدحرج قبل أن تصل الأمور إلى نهاية منطقها أو بالأحرى إلى منطق نهايتها ؟ قد تكون التضحية بالذات هي القربان الأمثل الذي يقدمه المرء لإحقاق حق أو لإبراز حقيقة .  وهذا في نظر الكثيرين ، قمة العطاء .*
*
والي اللقاء في الحلقة القادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا الله
ذكرتنى قصة جان دارك بالمناضلة الجزائرية جميلة بو حريد
وما حدث لها من سلطات الاحتلال الفرنسى
وكأن التاريخ يعيد نفسه كل فترة مع تبادل المقاعد
والمظلوم يصبح ظالم وينسى ما لحق به فى فترة من فترات حياته
وتغره القوة فينسى أن الله موجود وأن الأيام دول

ليلة عشق الرائعة
لا ادرى بما أرد على كلماتك الجميلة فى حقى 
فهى كثير على
بل أنت من تستحقين الشكر والثناء على مجهودك الرائع

أما موضوعك الجميل وحلقة جان دارك
فأنها أكثر من رائعة
اعلم كثيرا عن جان دارك
ولم أكن قرأت عنها بالتفصيل
وهى ترمز فى روحنا جميعا إلى العفة والقدسية
وكثيرا ما يُضرب بها المثل فى هذا الصدد
تألمت كثيرا لمعرفة تفاصيل محنتها قبيل وفاتها وكأنى أعرفها لأول مرة  
الألم بانتظار معرفة الحقيقة المعروفة من قبل

ليلة عشق
لا ادرى ماذا أقول لكى
فأنت كل يوم تثبتين بأنك مكسب كبير جدا لمنتدانا بأنك عضوة رائعة به 
وفقك الله دائما
لكى كل الحب والود

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق 
موضوع ككل موضوعاتك زاخر بالمعلومات الوفيرة التي تتحفينا بها لننهل من معينها 
هل لي بالمشاركة ببعض المحاكمات و لكن في عصور اقدم 
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> يا الله
> ذكرتنى قصة جان دارك بالمناضلة الجزائرية جميلة بو حريد
> وما حدث لها من سلطات الاحتلال الفرنسى
> وكأن التاريخ يعيد نفسه كل فترة مع تبادل المقاعد
> والمظلوم يصبح ظالم وينسى ما لحق به فى فترة من فترات حياته
> وتغره القوة فينسى أن الله موجود وأن الأيام دول
> 
> ليلة عشق الرائعة
> لا ادرى بما أرد على كلماتك الجميلة فى حقى 
> ...


*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 

أشكر لكِ عزيزتي مرورك الدائم والمتابعة الراقية للمواضيع .....
بالفعل عزيزتي التاريخ يعيد نفسة مرات ومرات في كثير من الأمور .....
ومن ضمن الشخصيات التي كنت أود طرحها في هذا الموضوع هي جميلة بوحريد ....
لكن للأسف هذه البطلة لايوجد عنها معلومات كافية سوي ماقدمته السينما المصرية عن قصة كفاحها .....
تحياتي عزيزتي علي مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الجميلة .......
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق 
> موضوع ككل موضوعاتك زاخر بالمعلومات الوفيرة التي تتحفينا بها لننهل من معينها 
> هل لي بالمشاركة ببعض المحاكمات و لكن في عصور اقدم 
> دمتي بالف خير*


*
الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

دائما يسعدني ويسرني مرورك الكريم لأني أعلم بقدوم الخير معه ....
وهاهو الخير الذي تفضلت به باضافة محاكمات أخري للموضوع ....
وهذا ماأرجوه دائما في المواضيع التي أقوم بوضعها أن نتعاون فيها لننهل منه قدر استطعتنا .....
يشرفني أستاذي الفاضل أن تخط بقلمك أضافاتك الرائعة المتميزة ومشاركتنا سويا في هذا الموضوع ....
ولعلمي الأكيد بأن أضافتك ستزيد الموضوع ثراء.....
في أنتظار قلمك الكريم أستاذي القدير .......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*سقراط (469 ـ 399 ق.م)
أبا الفلسفة الغربية

فيلسوف ومعلم يوناني جعلت منه حياته وآراؤه وطريقة موته الشجاعة، أحد أشهر الشخصيات التي نالت الإعجاب في التاريخ. صرف سقراط حياته تمامًا للبحث عن الحقيقة والخير. لم يترك أن سقراط أية مؤلفات، وقد عُرِفت معظم المعلومات عن حياته وتعاليمه من تلميذيه المؤرخ زينفون والفيلسوف أفلاطون، بالإضافة إلى ما كتبه عنه أريسطوفانيس وأرسطو. وُلد سقراط وعاش في أثينا. وكان ملبسه بسيطًا. وعُرف عنه تواضعه في المأكل والمشرب. وزوجا متواضعا و له أبناء ، حرفته صناعة الصخور و بناء الجدران ، إلا أن سقراط زهد بكل ذلك و سخّر جلّ وقته لدراسة ما حوله 

لابد لنا من معرفة السبب الذي جعل سقراط يتجه إلى بحر الفلسفة العاصف و يبحر فيه ربّاناً زاهدا قويا في معترك الرياح.
كانت اليونان في ذلك الزمان دولة يعبٌد أهلها الشمس و القمر و السماء و البحر و غير ذلك من آلهة ، و كان هنالك عرّافة تقطن في معبد إله الشمس و الحكمة و يعتبرها الناس أصدق مصدر لمعرفة الماضي و الحاضر و حتى المستقبل ، و في يوم من الأيام زار أحد أصدقاء سقراط هذه العرافة و سألها : من أحكم الناس ؟ فأجابته العرافة بأن أحكم الناس هو سقراط في حين لم يكن سقراط حينئذ إلا رجلا بسيطا كباقي الرجال ، متزوج و له أبناء و يعمل على بناء الجدران. 
عندما وصلت سقراط نبؤه العرافة تفاجئ و قال : كيف أكون أحكم الناس و أنا لا أعلم شيئا غير تكسير الصخور وبناء الجدران .. سأذهب لأتيقن من نبؤه العرافة.
زهد سقراط تَبعاً لذلك في الدنيا مكرسا معظم وقته للتجول في الأسواق بحثا عمن يدعي الحكمة ، فإذا وجد أحدا متقمصا المعرفة سأله سقراط عنها ، فعلى سبيل المثال يلتقي سقراط بقاضي فيسأله عن عمله ، فيجيب القاضي أن عمله هو الحكم بالعدل بين الناس ، فسرعان ما يقول سقراط : إذن لا بد أنك تعرف ما هو العدل ! فيجيب القاضي و كيف لا .... لكن و للأسف ، عندما يأخذ سقراط في سؤال القاضي عن العدل و حقيقته و عن ماهيته ، يعجز القاضي في النهاية بالإجابة عن الأسئلة و يكتشف الإثنان أن كلاهما لا يعرف عن العدل شيئا.
تكررت هذه الحكاية مع الفنان لما سُئل عن الجمال ، و مع القسّيس عندما سئل عن التقوى ، حتى اكتشف سقراط في النهاية لماذا هو أحكم الناس ، كل الناس يدّعون الحكمة و هم لا يملكونها ، إلا سقراط فإنه الوحيد ( الذي يعلم أنه لا يعلم )....
فلسفة سقراط تعتمد على التساؤل عن المعطيات ، خصوصا التشريعات الموروثة في الأعراف و الكتب المقدسة ، على سبيل المثال أحد الأسئلة التي طرحها سقراط كان لماذا المقدسات مقدسات ؟ هل لأنها ذكرت في الدين ؟ أم هل ذكرها الدين لأنها مقدسة بذاتها ؟ 
أودت هذه الفلسفة بحياة سقراط ، إذ أن الدولة لم تطق عليه صبرا ، فقبض عليه و حكم عليه بالإعدام سُمٍّا*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*محاكمة سقراط

خمسمائة قاض وقاض جلسوا ، الواحد بجانب الآخر ، على المدرج ذي المقاعد الخشبية المغطاة بالحصر ، وفي مواجهتهم ، رئيس المحكمة محاطاً بكاتبه والحرس . وفي أسفل المدرج  وضع الصندوق الذي سيضع فيه القضاة أحكامهم بعد انتهاء المحاكمة . الجلسة علنية . ولا يسمح فيها لغير الرجال بالحضور . أما الطقس ، فقد كان جميلاً ، مما ادخل الارتياح إلى نفوس الجميع وجعلهم يأملون بجلسة كاملة لا يربك مجراها مطر يهطل على الرؤوس أو برد يعطل تواصل الأفكار . وإذا بدا لنا أن انعقاد محكمة في الهواء الطلق أمر مستغرب بل وطريف ، اليوم ، فلنتذكر إننا في أثينا ، في صباح من ربيع عام 399 قبل الميلاد .

أثينا هذه التي قدمت الديمقراطية للعالم ، تعيش فترة عصيبة ، لقد هزمتها إسبارطة في حرب دامت بينهما سبعاً وعشرين سنة ، وفرضت عليها شروطاً قاسية . منها نظام "الثلاثين مستبداً " بقيادة احد أبنائها ، (كرينياس) الذي تخلص منه الأثنيون منذ وقت ليس ببعيد . في هذا الجو من القنوط الوطني . كثرت الأحقاد وتعددت حوادث تصفية الحسابات لكن العدالة ظلت تعمل والقضاة في أثينا ، وعددهم ستة الاف ، مواطنون متطوعون يجري إخبارهم سنوياً بشكل عشوائي . وهم يوزعون ، بعد الاختيار، في اثنتي عشرة محكمة في كل واحدة منها خمسمائة قاض وقاض .

متهم اليوم شيخ ذو لحية بيضاء وثياب رثة . انه ابن النحات (سوفرونيسك) والقابلة (فيلا ريت)  وهو الملقب (بسقراط ).
 لكن ما هي التهمة التي سيحاكم اليوم على أساسها؟ لقد اتهمه احد المواطنين ، ويدعى (مليتوس) ، بالكفر بالآلهة وبإدخال شياطين جديدة إلى المدينة وإفساد الشبيه . وهي تهمة تستحق عقوبة الموت . 
 ومن هو سقراط هذا ؟ انه رجل بلغ السبعين من عمره ، قبيح المنظر بعينية الجاحظين  وانفعه الأفطس ووجهة الممتلئ ناهيك عن ثيابه المهملة والمكونة من معطف صوفي لا أزرار له ولا حزام . وفوق كل ذلك ، فأنه لا يمشي  إلا حافي القدمين ، في الصيف كما في الشتاء . 

في بدء الجلسة ، ولم يكن في نظام المحاكمات آنذاك ما يسمى اليوم بالادعاء العام ، وقف المدعي الأول (مليتوس) يتكلم عن مفاسد سقراط في المجتمع . وأعقبه مدعيان آخران (ليكون وانيتوس) وكلهم طلبوا الحكم بالإعدام على " العجوز الشرير " . (ولانيتوس) هذا مبرر آخر للادعاء على سقراط  فقد كان ابنه تلميذا من تلاميذ الفيلسوف و " مضللاً به " وهذا ما يفسر انشغاله عن صنعه أبيه وهي الاتجار بالجلود . يضاف إلى ذلك أن سقراط تهكم عليه مرة أمام الناس خلال مناقشة ظهر فيها الجاهل وحديث النعمة على قدر كبير من السخف . ومن سوء طالع العجوز أيضا ، أن (كرينياس) ، المستبد الدموي والعميل لإسبارطة ، كان من بين تلاميذه ، في فترة من فترات حياته . اتخاذه كريتياس وآخرين غيره ممقوتين في مجتمعهم  تلامذة له هو من قبيل انفتاحه على الجميع ودون النظر إلى أرائهم السياسية والفلسفة أو إلى نمط الحياة التي يعيشون . وإذا توخينا الاختصار ، قلنا إن سقراط ، بأفكاره ومناقشاته ، بدأ يصبح شخصاً مزعجاً ، ليس للسلطات فقط ، بل للآباء الذين رأى بعضهم أبناءه يخرجون عن طاعته ويلحقون بالمعلم.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*بعد انتهاء المدعين الثلاثة من كلامهم ، جاء  دور المتهم . ومن إجراءات المحاكمة الأثينية في ذلك العصر أن يتولى المتهم شخصياً الدفاع عن نفسه . وإذا كان غير قادر ، فان محترفاً يقوم بتلقينه الدفاع وتحفيظه إياه عن ظهر قلب . ويجب أن يستغرق الوقت الذي استغرقه الادعاء لا أكثر . 
بدأ سقراط دفاعه برد التهم ومن ثم ، بالانتقال إلى الهجوم ، قال إن من يدعي العلم ، من بين كل من ناقشت وحاورت ، إنما هم جهلة ولا يفقهون من العلم شيئاً والحقيقة هي إني أعلم الناس . ذلك لان الناس يعتقدون إنهم يعرفون شيئاً وهم، في الواقع، لا يعرفون أي شيء. أما أنا فأني اعرف إني لا اعرف. 
وانتهى سقراط بتحذير القضاة من الحكم عليه بالموت . وأن فعلوا فإنهم لن يجدوا مثله وسيغرقهم الإله والاثنيين في سبات ابدي . أما إذا لم يفعلوا فسيعود إلى نشر أفكاره كما فعل دائماً وكما أوحى له ضميره.
 لم يستدر سقراط عطف القضاة كما يفعل عادة المتهمون الماثلون أمام مثل هذه المحكمة . لقد قال ما قاله وجلس دون أي انفعال. أما القضاة ، فقد بدأوا ينزلون المدرج ليضع كل واحد منهم حكمة في الصندوق . هذا الاقتراع هو أولي . انه ينحصر في تقرير تجريم أو عدم تجريم المتهم. 

قضت نتيجة التصويت بتجريم سقراط بفارق بسيط  في الأصوات : 281 صوتاً ضد 220 . ويقتضى القانون الأثيني ، في هذه الحال ، أن يعين المتهم نفسه العقوبة التي يراها هو مناسبة له . وقف سقراط وأعلن انه يسره أن تتعهده( البريتانية ).... وتعالى الصخب وصياح الاستنكار من الحضور الذين رأوا في كلامه تهكماً وسخرية من هيئة المحكمة ومن كل الموجودين . ذلك لان البريتانية مؤسسة أثينية تتعهد عظام الرجال وتتولى تأمين معيشتهم بشكل لائق وكريم .

ما أن سمع القضاة  كلام سقراط ، حتى قرروا أن يصوتوا بأنفسهم على نوع العقوبة ومستواها . نزلوا ثانية إلى حيث الصندوق وصوتوا على أن يكون الحكم بالإعدام هو الجزاء الذي يجب أن يناله سقراط وذلك بأغلبية كبيرة . لقد أوقع الرجل نفسه في التهلكة بعد أن كان يمكنه أن ينقذها بتصرف آخر. فقد أكد للجميع انه يسعى للموت بكل رغبة وحماس .

مضى شهر على صدور الحكم . أما طريقة التنفيذ فهي الأسهل من بين لائحة لا يخلو بعض بنودها من العنف :
 تجرع كمية من سم يحضر خصيصاً للمناسبة . 
خلال هذا الشهر . جاءه (كريتون ) احد تلامذته المخلصين ، عرض عليه أن يقبل الهرب من السجن ، بعد أن يتدبر كريتون أمر رشوة الحراس ، فرفض سقراط  قائلاً بوجوب احترام العدالة وقوانينها ، حتى ولو كانت هذه القوانين جائزة .

هذا الشهر الذي فصل بين صدور الحكم وتنفيذه ، أمضاه سقراط بهدوء أدهش المتصلين به من حراس ونزلاء . أما لماذا ابقي شهراً كاملاً ينتظر مصيره ، فهذا يعود إلى أن تنفيذ أحكام الإعدام لم يكن مسموحاً به في الشرائع الدينية آنذاك إلا بعد عودة الكهنة من جزيرة ديلوس .
وفي اليوم التالي لهذه العودة ، تجمهر تلامذته في السجن ووصلت زوجته . وما أن رأته والحراس يفكون أصفاده تمهيداً للإعدام، حتى أجهشت بالبكاء ونتفت شعرها ومزقت ثيابها:
-آه يا زوجي ! هذه أخر مرة تتكلم وأخر مرة ترى فيها أصدقاءك ! .. تأثر سقراط وطلب إليها أن تذهب . ثم التفت نحو أصدقائه وبدأ يحدثهم ويتناقش وإياهم في مواضيع مختلفة في الفن والموت والروح .... وبينما هو كذلك ، إذ بالجلاد يقاطعه :
-لا تتحرك كثيراً يا سقراط ، وإلا يفقد السم مفعوله وللمرة الأولى ينفعل سقراط ويقول للجلاد: 
-لماذا لا تضع كمية مضاعفة ؟ هذه مهنتك .
وعاد إلى التحدث مع تلامذته الذين لم يتمكنوا من إخفاء إعجابهم ودهشتهم . لقد استطاع هذا الإنسان أن ينتصر على غرائزه وعلى مخاوفه . وعندما اقترب الوقت المخصص لتجرع السم ، دخل سقراط غرفة مجاورة ليستحم وهو يقول :
-أريد أن أوفر على النساء تنظيف جثة ميت . طال الاستحمام والجلاد ينتظر على الباب . ولما خرج سقراط ، اقترب منه الجلاد وفي يده كأس السم . قدمه إليه وقال له :
-سقراط اعرف انك لن تشتمني كما يفعل الآخرون . أنت عاقل وتستطيع أن تتحمل قدرك .
-مرحى لك ! هيا . ماذا علي أن افعل ؟
-لا شيء سوى خطوات قليلة بعد التجرع . وعندما تشعر بثقل في ساقيك ، عليك أن تستلقي والباقي يتولاه السم نفسه .
وتناول سقراط الكأس وتجرعه دفعة واحدة بكل هدوء . لم يتمالك تلامذته مشاعرهم فانفجروا يجهشون بالبكاء مثيرين غضب المعلم:
-ماذا تفعلون ؟ لقد أمرت زوجتي بالرحيل حتى لا أرى ما يشبه مظاهر الضعف هذه أريد أن أموت بصمت الخشوع . فتمالكوا مشاعركم .
وصمت الجميع فوراً . بعدها استلقى سقراط كما أشار جلاده . وجاء الجلاد يقيد رجليه ويقول له :
-هل تشعر بشيء؟
-كلا
 وطفق الجلاد يشرح للحاضرين أن الموت يصل إلى القلب بعد أن تبلغ البرودة الرجلين والبطن.
وعندما شعر سقراط بهذه البرودة تصل إلى بطنه ، أشار إلى تلميذه المخلص كريتون بالاقتراب ليقول له بصوت ضعيف :
-كريتون ، في ذمتنا (ديك لا يسكولاب) . ادفع له ثمنه دون نقاش .
-حاضر يا سيدي . هل تريد شيئاً آخر ؟
لم يجب سقراط . لقد أغمضت عيناه ...
" ديك لايسكولاب " إنها لا شك عبارة أراد بها سقراط التهكم على اله الطب . لم يوفر سخرياته على الآلهة ، حتى  وهو على وشك أن يموت ! وما الموت بالنسبة له ؟ اليس هو التحرر ؟ اليس الشفاء من مرض هو الحياة ، كما كان يردد دائماً ؟*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هذه الجملة التي قالها سقراط قبل موته ، والتي تمثل التشاؤم الهادئ والساخر بأبرز معانيه ، كانت عبارة رسالة من أول رجل أعدم في التاريخ بسبب أفكاره .

ومازال سقراط الذي يمكن اعتباره أبا الفلسفة الغربية، شخصية يكتنفها الغموض بشكل عام؛ وذلك عائد، ربما، إلى أنه لم يترك لنا أي أثر مكتوب. فقد عرفناه إما من خلال المشنعين عليه (كأرستوفانس) في كتابه (السحب الجشاء Les Nu&#233;es)، الذين صوروه كشخص مثير للسخرية أو كسفسطائي خطير، أو من خلال أتباعه المتحمسين (ككسينوفانس وأفلاطون وأرسطو)، الذين صوروه، وفق المنقول المعروف، كـموقظ استثنائي للنفوس وللضمائر. لذلك نرى أفلاطون (الذي كان تلميذه) طارحًا عقيدته على لسانه؛ فسقراط كان بطل معظم حوارات هذا الأخير. من تلك الحوارات الأفلاطونية نذكر تحديدًا بـدفاع (سقراط وفيذون) اللذين ترد فيهما كل المعلومات المتعلقة بحياة أب الفلسفة وموته. ونتذكر هنا، للطرافة، ما جاء على لسان (ألكبياذس )في نهاية محاورة المأدبة، حين قارن بين قبح سحنة سقراط العجوز وبين جمال أخلاقه، مشبهًا إياه بالتمثال المضحك لسيليني الذي كان يتوارى خلفه أحد الآلهة.* 


*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد ثلاثة حلقات من القضايا والمحاكمات لشخصيات من المشاهير في التاريخ ، والتي تم تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام علي أصحابها  ،  سأعرض عليكم اليوم قصة لص شهم ولكنه ليس من المشاهير، ولكنة يتسم بالذكاء وخفة الدم أيضا ، وقد حكم عليه أيضا بالإعدام . علي أن نستكمل باقي القضايا والمحاكمات في الحلقات القادمة بإذن الله .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلود دي فال  
اللص الشهم

 رغم ذكاءه الشديد، لم يعتن والده بتعليمه ومن هنا آثر (كلود دي فال ) أن يعتمد علي نفسه، ويكسب قوته من عمل يده وهو في سن الثالثة عشرة من عمره، فسافر إلي ( روان ) عاصمة (نورماندي ) حيث اشتغل ببعض الأمور البسيطة، ولكن سرعان ما راودته فكرة السفر إلي انجلترا، وكان قد أصبح في الثامنة عشرة من عمره حيث التحق بالعمل كرئيس للخدم عند أحد السادة الانجليز، وكان ذلك في عام 1660م. وهو الوقت الذي عاد فيه الملك شارل الثاني ملكا علي انجلترا، وكانت هناك الكثير من الاحتفالات بهذه المناسبة، مما دفعه للمشاركة فيها عن طريق ارتياد بعض الحانات حيث تعرف علي بعض المقامرين واللصوص الذين أعجبوا بذكائه، واقترحوا عليه أن يترك وظيفته ويشتغل قاطع طريق، فهذه المهنة ستدر عليه الكثير من المال بلا تعب....
ووافق علي هذه الفكرة بلا تردد. فمهنة اللصوصية تحتاج إلي ذكاء وهو لا ينقصه الذكاء، وتحتاج إلي روح المغامرة وهو لا تنقصه هذه الروح...
وكانت له بعض المغامرات التي تتسم بالطرافة ،فهو يحب الموسيقي والرقص، ويعجب بالجمال.

فقد علم أن أحد النبلاء الانجليز سوف يسافر مع زوجته الجميلة ومعه أربعمائة جنيها ذهبيا، ورسم الخطة لمهاجمة هذا النبيل وزوجته وسرقة ما معهما من الأموال....
واصطحب معه خمسة من عصابته من الرجال الأقوياء وتربصوا بالعربة التي تحمل النبيل وزوجته، وما أن وصلت العربة حتى أوقفوها وأحاطوا بها من جميع النواحي.

تماسكت زوجة النبيل الجميلة، وتظاهرت بأنها لا تخشي هؤلاء اللصوص، وأخرجت (الناي) وأخذت تعزف عليه.....
وكان (دي فال) محبا للعزف علي هذه الآلة، بل أنه يحملها معه في كل مكان، وما كاد يسمع الموسيقي المنبعثة من العربة، حتى أخرج هو الآخر (الناي) وأخذ يعزف عليه، ثم تقدم للعربة وقال للنبيل.
إن زوجتك تعزف علي الناي بمهارة، واعتقد أنها تجيد الرقص أيضا، فهلا سمحت لها بالترجل من العربة ومنحي شرف الرقص معها. وافق النبيل خوفا من العصابة، ورقصت السيدة مع اللص تحت ضوء القمر.
وعندما انتهيا من أداء الرقصة، ذهبت السيدة إلي العربة، وأمسك اللص بذراع زوجها قائلا له.
لقد استمتعت بلا شك بالموسيقي وأرجو أن تدفع ثمن هذا الاستمتاع..
وافق الزوج وأعطاه مائة جنيه من الذهب ،وابتسم اللص الظريف وقال للنبيل:
لقد أنقذت بهذا المبلغ المال الذي معك، والذي تحتفظ به تحت مقعدك، وودعهما اللص بعد ذلك. 

ويروي عنه أنه كان في انتظار العربات التي تمر بأحدي الطرق، وكان قد قسم عصابته إلي جماعات تراقب الطريق، وجدت أن أحد هذه الجماعات استوقفت عربة، وكان بالعربة سيدة وطفلها الرضيع، وقد أخذ زعيم العصابة (بزارة) الطفل ولم يأبه لصراخ الطفل وتوسلات الأم، وعندما علم بذلك (دي فال) تقدم إلي الرجل وصفعه علي وجهه، وأخذ منه (البزازة) ووضعها في فم الطفل بحنان، واعتذر لأمه ، وما أكثر الحكايات التي كان بطلها هذا اللص الظريف....*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*مرت الأيام.. وإذا به يشاهد خادم الملك في غابة (وندسور) الذي يدعي (روبر).. وكان (روبر) هذا قريبا من الملك شارل الثاني. ولكن (دي فال) قرر أن يسرق ما معه من نقود وأن يسرق ملابسه أيضا، مما جعل القصر الملكي يهتم بهذه الحادثة، وصدر الأمر الملكي بالقبض علي هذا اللص بأية وسيلة، مما جعل (دي فال) وقد وجد أن هذا الأمر في غاية الجدية، وأنه سوف يقبض عليه ويقدم للمحاكمة، وآثر الهرب من انجلترا، إلي فرنسا وطنه الأصلي.
وفي فرنسا قرر أن يمارس النصب. وأن يبتعد عن ممارسة عمله كقاطع طريق، حيث أن هذا الأمر يبدو صعبا في فرنسا.

وعلم أن أحد القساوسة الجزويت مقرب إلي ملك فرنسا، وله منزلة كبيرة عنده، ولا يرد له طلبا، كما علم أن هذا القسيس شديد البخل، وأنه حريص علي جمع المال.. ومن هنا فقد أخذ (دي فال) يفكر في طريقة يأخذ بها أموال هذا القسيس، وهداه تفكيره إلي أن يدعي بأنه درس علم الكيمياء، وباستطاعته تحويل النحاس إلي ذهب ، بواسطة مسحوق لا يعرف سر تركيبه غيره، وأنه درس علم الكيمياء في روما وفينيسيا.
وقال له القسيس: إن الملك في حاجة إلي هذا الاكتشاف بشرط أن يري بعينيه هذه التجربة ،  ووافق النصاب علي ذلك، بأن يحضر إلي منزل القس، ويقوم أمامه بالتجربة.

أحضر النصاب بوتقة ألقي فيها ببعض قطع من النحاس بعد أن فحصها القسيس جيدا، ووضعها علي النار، وكان (دي فال) قد أحضر عصا طويلة مجوفة، ووضع بداخلها بعض القطع الذهبية، وأخذ يحرك النحاس لإذابته بالعصا، ولشدة الحرارة ذاب الذهب الذي بالعصا، وسال منها علي البوتقة، وظل يحرك السائل بعصاه، وبعد وقت انصهر النحاس فلم يبق منه إلا رواسب لا تكاد تذكر، بينما سال الذهب المخبأ في العصا المجوفة إلي حبيبات ذهبية صغيرة تلمع في البوتقة....

ويقول مؤلف كتاب (من أشهر المحاكمات التاريخية):
كان سرور القس بنجاح التجربة لا يقدر، وأخذ يقبل (دي فال) ويحتضنه، فقد اقتنع الآن تماما بأنه قد اكتشف السر الأعظم (تحويل المعادن الرخيصة إلي ذهب).. ولم يكن يسمح له بالغياب عن نظره لحظة واحدة وأخذ في التودد إليه، والتقرب منه حتى أنه أطلعه علي جميع ما يحويه منزله من كنوز وأموال وتحف وجواهر....
وتظاهر (دي فال) بالوفاء الشديد للقس، وكان في دخيلة نفسه يفكر في الطريقة التي يستولي بها علي ماله ومجوهراته بعد أن نجح في خداعه.

وذات يوم نام القسيس بمعمل (دي فال)، وما أن استغرق في سباته حتى تقدم (دي فال) نحوه وكمم فاه، وأوثق يديه، ولم يترك له فرصة للاستغاثة أو المقاومة، ثم استولي علي مفتاح خزانته حيث جمع ما فيها من مال ومصوغات وفر هاربا من المنزل.
وبعد يومين استقل مركبا عاد بها إلي انجلترا، وكانت عودته إلي هذه البلاد من أكبر الأخطاء التي ارتكبها، إذ أن البحث عنه كان لا يزال جاريا.. وقد امتلأت الجدران بأوصافه، وبالإعلان عن جائزة مالية لمن يرشد عنه، فقبض عليه بعد شهر من وصوله إلي لندن في حانة (هول).. وحقق معه، وقدم للمحاكمة فقضت بإعدامه، وأعدم في 21 من يناير سنة 1679....*


*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *سقراط (469 ـ 399 ق.م)
> أبا الفلسفة الغربية
> 
> كانت اليونان في ذلك الزمان دولة يعبٌد أهلها الشمس و القمر و السماء و البحر و غير ذلك من آلهة ، و كان هنالك عرّافة تقطن في معبد إله الشمس و الحكمة و يعتبرها الناس أصدق مصدر لمعرفة الماضي و الحاضر و حتى المستقبل ، و في يوم من الأيام زار أحد أصدقاء سقراط هذه العرافة و سألها : من أحكم الناس ؟ فأجابته العرافة بأن أحكم الناس هو سقراط في حين لم يكن سقراط حينئذ إلا رجلا بسيطا كباقي الرجال ، متزوج و له أبناء و يعمل على بناء الجدران. 
> عندما وصلت سقراط نبؤه العرافة تفاجئ و قال : كيف أكون أحكم الناس و أنا لا أعلم شيئا غير تكسير الصخور وبناء الجدران .. سأذهب لأتيقن من نبؤه العرافة.
> زهد سقراط تَبعاً لذلك في الدنيا مكرسا معظم وقته للتجول في الأسواق بحثا عمن يدعي الحكمة ، *


هل من الممكن وتبعا للنظرة السقراطية 
ان نقول ان مقولة العرافة اثرت على سقراط وأوحت له أن يبحث وينقب
هل من الممكن إن لم يكن يعلم بهذه النبوءة أن يستمر فيما كان عليه من عمل يدوى بسيط
وهل تبعا لذلك من الممكن أن نقول أن مقولات بعض الأشخاص قد تتحكم فى وتغير من مصير أشخاص أخرى تبعا لاثبات مدى صحة وتيقن الآخر من أنه أجدر بما قيل عنه!!!!!!
هل العلم بأن الانسان لايعلم بما هو يجب عليه أن يعلمه يجعله يعلم بأن عدم علمه هذا هو الطريق والسبيل الوحيد لما هو مطلق ومعلوم ...... ألا وهو الحكمة

ليلة عشق الرائعة
ارأيتى أختى الحبيبة كيف يمكن لموضوعك الجميل ان يفتح الذهن لبعض التساؤلات الفلسفية للمعرفة
اتابع معك هذا الموضوع الرائع وأحييك بجدارة على هذه الحلقة الرائعة عن سقراط

----------


## مصطفى سلام

مررت مؤخرا و متأخرا على صفحتك تلك يا ليلة عشق العزيزة :
عجيب ما قرأت : قضيتين متناقضتين : إحداهما جرائم بشعة قامت بها امرأتان و بضعة رجال , نالوا ما يستحقون من عقاب دنيوى , و أخرى نضال و كفاح ينتهى إلى جريمة راحت ضحية لها جان دارك التى اتهمت بالهرطقة و المروق , ثم تصل إلى النهاية الأخيرة بالاعتراف بقدسيتها و رسمها - بعد قتلها بحين - قديسة !!
هذه عدالة المستبد حين يتحكم  و يتحكم فيه الهوى , أما العدل الإلهى فهو العدل الأسمى و الأقصى ..
شبهت الفاضلة قلب مصر - أم يوسف هذه المناضلة بمثيلة لها فى العرب - جميلة بوحريد .. و يا له من تشبيه رائع ..
إن العدالة إذا شابتها الأهواء و الشهوة فى الإنتقام لا تؤدى إلا إلى فواجع يتحدث عنها التاريخ بأسى .. و يحضرنى فى هذا المقام تلك المسماة بالعدالة التى أودت بحياة رجل من خيرة المفكرين الدينيين فى مصر - و هو الشهيد سيد قطب - الذى أودت بحياته مثل تلك العدالة المشبوهه ..
العدالة فى الأرض ... و العدل فى السماء..
بارك الله فيك .. ففى هذه القضايا عبر و عظات .. أهمها أن الحق لا بد و أن يحق .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ليلة عشق

> هل من الممكن وتبعا للنظرة السقراطية 
> ان نقول ان مقولة العرافة اثرت على سقراط وأوحت له أن يبحث وينقب
> هل من الممكن إن لم يكن يعلم بهذه النبوءة أن يستمر فيما كان عليه من عمل يدوى بسيط
> وهل تبعا لذلك من الممكن أن نقول أن مقولات بعض الأشخاص قد تتحكم فى وتغير من مصير أشخاص أخرى تبعا لاثبات مدى صحة وتيقن الآخر من أنه أجدر بما قيل عنه!!!!!!
> هل العلم بأن الانسان لايعلم بما هو يجب عليه أن يعلمه يجعله يعلم بأن عدم علمه هذا هو الطريق والسبيل الوحيد لما هو مطلق ومعلوم ...... ألا وهو الحكمة
> 
> ليلة عشق الرائعة
> ارأيتى أختى الحبيبة كيف يمكن لموضوعك الجميل ان يفتح الذهن لبعض التساؤلات الفلسفية للمعرفة
> اتابع معك هذا الموضوع الرائع وأحييك بجدارة على هذه الحلقة الرائعة عن سقراط


*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر النابض 

مهما وصلنا الي اعلي درجات العلم سنظل جهله بالكثير منه .....
فما علينا الا ان ننهل بقدر استطاعتنا مما يقع تحت ايادينا من علوم ومعرفة وفكر وثقافة .....
لأن ذلك يدفعنا إلى البحث واكتشاف الحقائق والمجهول ونستفيد منه لنعرف حدود ذاتنا وامكانياتنا .....
كي نساهم ونتفاعل ونعرف حدود ذاتنا ونعمل لما هو خير للعام ......
الشكر لكِ عزيزتي لمروك الدائم ومتابعتك وتفاعلك مع جميع المواضيع  .....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> مررت مؤخرا و متأخرا على صفحتك تلك يا ليلة عشق العزيزة :
> عجيب ما رأيت : قضيتين متناقضتين : إحداهما جرائم بشعة قامت به امرأتان و بضعة رجال , نالوا ما يستحقون من عقاب دنيوى , و أخرى نضال و كفاح ينتهى إلى جريمة راحت ضحية لها جان دارك التى اتهمت بالهرطقة و المروق , ثم تصل إلى النهاية الأخيرة بالاعتراف بقدسيتها و رسمها - بعد قتلها بحين - قديسة !!
> هذه عدالة المستبد حين يتحكم  و يتحكم فيه الهوى , أما العدل الإلهى فهو العدل الأسمى و الأقصى ..
> شبهت الفاضلة قلب مصر - أم يوسف هذه المناضلة بمثيلة لها فى العرب - جميلة بوحريد .. و يا له من تشبيه رائع ..
> إن العدالة إذا شابتها الأهواء و الشهوة فى الإنتقام لا تؤدى إلا إلى فواجع يتحدث عنها التاريخ بأسى .. و يحضرنى فى هذا تلك المسماة بالعدالة التى أودت بحياة رجل من خيرة المفكرين الدينيين فى مصر - و هو الشهيد سيد قطب - الذى أودت بحياته مثل تلك العدالة المشبوهه ..
> العدالة فى الأرض ... و العدل فى السماء..
> بارك الله فيك .. ففى هذه القضايا عبر و عظات .. أهمها أن الحق لا بد و أن يحق .
> مصطفى سلام



*الأستاذ الفاضل مصطفي سلام 

الشكر لك أستاذي القدير علي مرورك الكريم ومشاركتك الرائعة ......
دائما تأتينا بالحكمة من فكرك الرائع وأسلوبك الجميل ......
مما يزيد المواضيع ثراء بنشر عبير مرورك فوق الأوراق ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ........

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*محاكمة جاليليو
تقدم للمحاكمة وسجن لأنة قال ( أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس ) 

كان جاليليو أحد كبار علماء الفلك والفيزياء.. وحقق العديد من الاكتشافات الفلكية الهامة، عندما اخترع التليسكوب الإنكساري، ومن خلاله اكتشف أربعة أقمار تدور حول المشتري، كما أنه اكتشف قانون الأجسام الساقطة الذي يقول ( أن جميع الأجسام تسقط بنفس السرعة بغض النظر عن كتلتها..)

وقد درس جاليليو بجانب الفلك الطب والرياضيات مما أهله لأن يكون أعظم عالم في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي.

ومع ذلك فإن هذا العالم الكبير قدم للمحاكمة، وعرف ظلام السجن، وخاف من التعذيب، فأنكر ما قاله علي أن الشمس هي محور الكون، وليس الأرض، وأن الأرض تدور حول الشمس، وهذا يخالف رأي الكنيسة التي أتهمته بالهرطقة ومحاكمته....
 وقد قال عنه أحد من أرخ له: في يوم واحد مشهود غرب نجم من ألمع النجوم في سماء الفن، وأشرق آخر في سماء العلم، نجمان قدر لهما أن ينيرا العالم بشعاعين ساطعين متعادلين.
ففي الثامن عشر من فبراير 1964م توفي مايكل أنجلو بوناردتي في روما، وولد ( جاليليو جاليلي ) في ( بيزا)
وكان جاليليو البكر بين خمسة أولاد، وعلمه والده أن يعزف العود والأرغن، وظهرت براعته في الرسم والشعر، واللغتين اللاتينية واليونانية ثم اتجه إلي دراسة الطب والرياضيات ولكن لوحظ أنه لا يتفق مع كل أراء أرسطو التي كانت تعتبر أرائه مقدسة في هذه الحقبة الزمنية. وبدأت مواهبه العلمية تبرز للعيان، وبدأ الناس يتحدثون عن اختراعاته وخاصة التليسكوب الانكساري الذي كان بإمكانه رؤية السفن البعيدة، والفضاء الخارجي وقد وجد أن سطح القمر جبلي، وأن المجرة تتألف من عدد هائل من النجوم مزروعة معا في تكتلات وأن كوكبه الجبار (أو الصياد) تشمل ما يزيد علي الخمسمائة نجم لا سبعة فحسب، وأكتشف سنة 1610م أقمار المشتري الأربعة الكبيرة، ولاحظ أنها تلف حوله، وخلال السنة نفسها اكتشف حلقة زحل ووجوه الزهرة وكلف الشمس.
وبدلا من أن يصفق علماء عصره له، اتهموا تليسكوبه بأنه يري أشياء لا وجود لها.
كتب أحدهم:
ومن السخف حقا أن يقال أربعة كواكب (أقمار المشتري) تتبع بعضها البعض الآخر حول كوكب كبير. إن الملائكة هي التي تجعل زحل والمشتري والشمس تدور. ولو كانت الأرض تدور لكانت بحاجة إلي ملاك في المركز ليحركها، فلو كانت الشياطين هي التي تعيش هناك فحسب لنتج عن ذلك أن شيطانا رجيما يكسب الأرض حركتها.
إن الكواكب والشمس والنجوم الثوابت كلها من نوع واحد يعني من نوع النجوم ولذا فإما أن تكون في حركة كلها أو في سكون كلها.. يتضح من ذلك أنه من الخطأ الفادح أن نعتبر الأرض، وهي حضيض من الفساد، واحدا من الأجرام السماوية التي هي كائنات إلهية طاهرة!!'*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وهكذا استطاع جاليليو أن يحرك ركود الحياة العلمية، محاولا أن يحرر العلم من سطوة الكنيسة، ولكن الوضع كان أكبر منه، خاصة عندما ألف كتابا عن الأجسام الكافية، والكلف البادي علي سطح الشمس، وحديث في المد والجزر.. كل ذلك أثار الناس ضده، حتى أنه سافر إلي روما ليقدم التماسا بالاعتراف بالنظام الكوبرنيكي ، وليدافع عن أرائه التي تعارضها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية: قائلا: 'إنني أميل إلي الاعتقاد بأن القصد من سلطة الكتاب المقدس هو إقناع الملأ بالحق الضروري لخلاصهم، هذا الحق الذي يسمو كثيرا فوق إدراك البشر، فلا يمكن أن يزيد أي تعليم في إمكان التصديق به، ولا يتم ذلك إلا بوحي من الروح القدس ولكن يبدو لي أنني غير مدعو لأن أومن بأن الإله نفسه الذي منحنا الحواس والعقل والإدراك لا يسمح لنا أن نستعملها، وأنه يرغب في أن يعرفنا بأية طريقة أخري مثل تلك المعرفة التي بمقدورنا أن نصل إلي معرفتها بأنفسنا عن طريق ما منحنا إياه من قوي. وخاصة في تلك العلوم التي لا تشمل الكتب المقدسة إلا النذر اليسير والأقوال المتباينة عنها. إن هذا هو الحال مع علم الفلك، إذ لا يوجد عنه إلا القليل النادر حتى أن الكواكب لم تذكر بكاملها.

ولكن الكنيسة لم تأبه له. ومنعت الكتب التي تقول بصحة النظام الكوبرنيكي (الشمس لا الأرض هي مركز النظام الشمسي، وأن الأرض تدور حول محورها وهذا يسبب الليل والنهار، ودوراتها حول الشمس هم السبب في تغير الفصول).

وعندما ظهر كتابه (المحاورة) سنة 1632م، أثار حوله خصومه، واستدعي من قبل محكمة التفتيش للدفاع عن نفسه ضد اتهامه بالهرطقة وكان الرجل قد أقترب من السبعين من عمره، إنسان مهدم الجسم، محطم الروح، مرهق النفس، وكان يخشي هذه المحاكمة، لأنه يخشي السجن والتعذيب ، حتى أنه كتب لأحد أصدقائه يقول:
تزعجني هذه القضية لدرجة أنني أشتم الساعات التي صرفتها في هذه الدراسات التي جاهدت فيها، ورجوت منها أن أتجنب سلوك الطريق التي اعتاد أن يسلكها العلماء، ولست بالنادم فحسب علي أنني أعطيت للعالم بعض ما كتبت، ولكنني أشعر بالميل إلي التخلص ما لا يزال بين يدي منها فأرمي بها إلي النار لتحترق، فأشبع رغبات أعدائي الذين تضايقهم أفكاري لهذه الدرجة.

وذهب الرجل إلي روما محمولا علي نقالة وأودع السجن، حتى يمثل أمام محكمة التفتيش، وأمام المحكمة طلب أن تعامله المحكمة بالرأفة لمرضه وشيخوخته وقالت المحكمة أن القول بأن الشمس هي مركز العالم وبأنها لا تتحرك من مكانها أمر محال وهو فاسد فلسفيا، وهرطقي شكليا لأنه مخالف صراحة، للكتاب المقدس.. إلي أخر ما جاء في هذه المحكمة.. حكمت عليه المحكمة بالسجن الرسمي التابع لهذه الهيئة المقدسة لمدة وفق اختيارنا.. كما أننا نطلب منك علي سبيل التكفير المحمود أن تتلو (مزامير الندامة) مرة كل أسبوع في السنوات الثلاث القادمة.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وقد تبرأ جاليليو من أرائه قائلا:
'أنا المدعو جاليليو جاليلي، ابن المدعو فنشنزو جاليلي من سكان فلورنسه، في السبعين من عمري.. أقسم أنني قد آمنت دوما، وأنني بعون الله سأؤمن في المستقبل كذلك، بكل ما تعتقده الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرسولية في روما، وبكل ما تعلمه وتبشر به.. وبكل قلب مخلص وإيمان لا يتزعزع أتبرأ من ا لأفكار والهرطقة المذكورة وألعنها وأمقتها، كما أعلن إنني آخذ الموقف نفسه تجاه أية أخطاء قد تقع أو طائفة أخري تخالف تعاليمها تعاليم الكنيسة المقدسة المذكورة، وأقسم بأنني سوف لن أصور في المستقبل شفويا أو كتابة عما قد يثير شبهة مماثلة في كما أنني أشهد أمام هذه الهيئة المقدسة علي كل هرطقي أو مشبوه إذا ما عرفت بمثل ذلك'

وعاش بعد ذلك في بيته سجينا، علي ألا يستقبل الأصدقاء، أو يسمح باجتماع الكثيرين في آن واحد'
وفقد الرجل بصره، وقال معبرا عن حالته تلك: إن هذا الكون، وهذه الأرض، وهذه السماء التي كبرت أبعادها مئات ألوف المرات أكثر مما اعتقده حكماء العصور السابقة، بفضل اكتشافاتي العجيبة وبراهيني الواضحة، قد بات مقصورا، بالنسبة لي، علي الفضاء الصغير التي تملؤه حواسي الجسيمة'.

يقول مؤلف كتاب (مشاهير العلم) 

'كان جاليليو قد طلب الدفن في مقبرة العائلة في (سانتا كروتش ) في فلورنسه، وقد نادت البلدة فورا بإقامة جنازة رسميه ، وبتخصيص ثلاثة آلاف كرون لمدفن رخامي، ولكن الكنيسة في روما منعت ذلك خوفا من أن يقوي ذلك من عقيدة جاليليو، وقاموا بدفنه في ركن متواضع من (دل فوفيشيانو)، وهي كنيسة جانبية في (سانتا كروتش) ولكن في الثاني من آزار سنة 1737م أي بعد مضي قرن ، نقلت رفات جاليليو باحتفال عظيم، إلي مدفن جديد في سانتا كروتش، حيث دفن مع صديقه فيفياني، وشيد صرح ضخم فوق لحده، وأعترف بصحة معتقدات جاليليو ، وأن كتبه المنشورة في ستة عشر مجلدا ، لم تعد محرمة من قبل الكنيسة كما كانت في حياته'.*

*وهكذا تخلي أحد كبار علماء الفلك والفيزياء عن علمة وأرائه بل وتبرأ منها لأنة كان يخشي  المحاكمة، ويخشي السجن والتعذيب....*


*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*( الأدميرال بنج )
قائد الأسطول البريطاني 

أعدم رميا بالرصاص في 14 مارس 1757،  علي ظهر البارجة (مونارك) احدي قطع الأسطول البريطاني الراسي في ميناء ( بورت سموث ) بانجلترا.. أي أن هذه الباخرة كانت مسرحا لمأساة تاريخية كبري وقعت أحداثها في القرن الثامن عشر...

كانت الجريمة التي نسبت إليه هي أنه: ظهر بمظهر الجبان الرعديد عند مواجهته للأسطول الفرنسي بالغرب من جزيرة ( ميتوركا ) بالبحر الأبيض المتوسط' 

هذا الحادث المؤسف وصمة عار في جبين العدالة البريطانية إلي أبد الآبدين.. حقيقة لقد هزم الأدميرال بنج في هذه الموقعة البحرية، ولكن ذلك لم يكن عن جبن كما نسب إليه في قرار الاتهام، بل لأن أسطول العدد كان يفوقه عددا وقوة'
ملخص القصة، أن فرنسا أرادت أن تستعيد جزيرة ميتوركا التي كانت تملكها واستولت عليها انجلترا، وأعدت لذلك أسطولا مكونا من اثنتي عشرة بارجة تحمل ستة عشر ألف مقاتل، وعتادا ومؤنه لا حصر لها، بينما كان أسطول بنج يتكون من عشر سفن صغيرة في حالة غير صالحة للحرب!
وكان رئيس وزراء انجلترا ( نيوكاسل ) يعلم بتحرك الأسطول الفرنسي، ومن هنا أصدر الأمر إلي الأدميرال بنج في 7 ابريل سنة 1756 بالإبحار إلي هناك للدفاع عن الجزيرة. ولو كان الأسطول البريطاني في حالة جيدة لأمكنه بسهولة أن يهاجم الأسطول الفرنسي في عرض البحر مادام لم يستول علي الجزيرة بعد، وكان الأسطول الفرنسي تحت قيادة أدميرال البحر (لاجالبسويتر) ، وتقابل الأسطولان وجها لوجه في العشرين من شهر مايو..
وبعد المعركة الأولي عقد بنج اجتماعا بالبارجة ضم جميع ضباط السفن المحاربة، واتضح أن الخسارة التي لحقت بالأسطول البريطاني كانت اثنين وأربعين قتيلا من الجنود منهم القبطان ( أندروز )  قائد البارجة (ديفاياني) ومائة وستة وثمانون جريحا
واقترح القائد أن يعود بالأسطول إلي جبل طارق، حيث وجد أن الجزيرة ليست علي استعداد لمقاومة الأسطول الفرنسي إذا أراد الاستيلاء عليها.. وبعد نقاش طويل وافق قادة الأسطول علي الانسحاب، وهاجم الأسطول الفرنسي الجزيرة واستولي عليها بعد مقاومة ضعيفة من جانب الجنرال ( بلاكن ) حاكم الجزيرة بالنيابة.
كان لاستيلاء الفرنسيين علي الجزيرة رنة حزن وأسف في انجلترا، وضربة شديدة لكبريائها، وطلب الرأي العام محاكمة من تسبب في هذه الكارثة، وألقي اللوم علي الحكومة لأنها أهملت تحصين هذه الجزيرة، وطلب إجراء تحقيق سريع في هذا الشأن عندئذ لم تجد الوزارة بدا من أن تجعل من الأدميرال بنج كبشن فداء

أعيد بنج ونائبه (دست) إلي انجلترا أسيرين وكرم الجنرال بلاكن الذي دافع عن الجزيرة قدر استطاعته فقد أنعم عليه بلقب (باردن) كما ألقي القبض أيضا علي الجنرال ( فويك ) حاكم جبل طارق الذي تقاعس عن مساعدة الأسطول البريطاني*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*المحاكمة 

شكلت محاكمة عسكرية في 28 من ديسمبر 1756 لمحاكمة الأدميرال، وتلي عليه الاتهام الذي يتلخص في أنه أظهر كثيرا من الجبن تجاه العدو، وكانت هذه الجريمة تعتبر في ذلك الوقت من جرائم الخيانة العظمي ودافع الأدميرال بنج عن نفسه فقال: أقف اليوم في موقف لا أحسد عليه فإن التهمة الموجهة إلي لاتهدد حياتي، وكل ما أملك بل تهدد أيضا ذكراي بعد وفاتي، فلا عجب إذا رأتني المحكمة مضطربا، ولكن متأكد من براءتي كما أنني متأكد أيضا من عدالة هذه المحكمة'

وأخذ بعد ذلك يشرح بوضوح تام تفاصيل المعركة التي نشبت بين أسطوله وأسطول العدو وكيف كان أسطوله في حالة يرثي لها، وتصور أن المحكمة ستحكم عليه بالبراءة، ولكن خاب ظنه، فقد حكم عليه بالإعدام، رغم أن اللورد ( تمبل ) رئيس المجلس الأعلى للبحرية وقتئذ كان له رأي أخر، إذ صرح بأن بنج لا يستحق الحكم عليه بالإعدام مادام قد اتضح للمحكمة عدم ثبوت تهمة (الجبن) المنسوبة إليه.

ونفذ  حكم الإعدام في يوم 14 مارس . وقاموا بوضع عصابة علي عينية إلا أنة رفض وضعها ، عندها ألح عليه أحد الضباط بأن وجوده غير معصوب العينين قد يسبب اضطرابا للجنود الذين سيطلقون النار عليه! جلس علي كرسي وضع فوق ظهر البارجة، وفي لحظة أطلق عليه أربعة رصاصات اخترقت جسده.

وعلي شاطئ ميناء( بورت سموث ) كانت جموع من الناس يتطلعون ببصرهم ناحية البارجة الراسية في الميناء، وقد لاح علي سطحها سيد كبير الحجم، راكعا علي ركبتيه، وعصبت عيناه بعصابة سوداء، ووقف أمامه أربعة جنود من البحرية أطلق عليه واحد منهم ثلاث رصاصات بكل هدوء فسقط صريعا.. ثم انصرف الناس.

سأل المشاهدون لهذا الحادث رجلا يقف بجانبه فقال:
ما معني كل هذا؟
ومن يكون هذا النفس الذي أعدم بهذه الطريقة الوحشية؟
أجاب الرجل:
هو الأدميرال.
ولماذا يعدمون الأدميرال؟
فأجاب آخر من المشاهدين.
لأنه عجز عن قتل أدميرال آخر مثله اشتبك معه في معركة بحرية ولم يقترب ببارجته الاقتراب الكافي حتى يتمكن من الفتك به!
وهل هذا يدعو إلي إعدامه رميا بالرصاص؟
أجاب المسئول:
يقولون أنه من مصلحة هذا البلد قتل أدميرال من وقت لآخر، وذلك لتشجيع الآخرين'!

وهكذا انتهت حياة الأدميرال بنج قائد الأسطول الانجليزي في القرن الثامن عشر ... وفقد حياته ليكون كبش فداء لأوضاع كانت تسود بلاده. 

فقد كان بنج ضحية الإدارة الضعيفة التي كانت تدار بها انجلترا وقتذاك، فقد أرادت الوزارة أن تنجو بسمعتها أمام الرأي العام عندما سقطت ميتوركا في أيدي الفرنسيين، قررت أن تلصق تهمة هذه الهزيمة بالأدميرال بنج وأن يموت ميتة خائن لبلاده.*

*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## saladino

*موضوع متكامل ومعلومات روعة جدا
وجهد اروع 
شكرا اختى الكريمة / ليلة عشق على الطرح المتميز والمنسق*

----------


## حمدى عزوز

الاخت الكريمة ليلة عشق انا اول مرة ادخل على هذا الموضوع وندمت انى تاخرت فى قرائته موضوع جميل جميل جميل واشكرك على هذا الجهد وفى انتظار قصص اخرى

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *موضوع متكامل ومعلومات روعة جدا
> وجهد اروع 
> شكرا اختى الكريمة / ليلة عشق على الطرح المتميز والمنسق*



*الأخ الفاضل saladino

بل الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الراقية .....
حفظلك الله ودمت لي أخ كريم .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت الكريمة ليلة عشق انا اول مرة ادخل على هذا الموضوع وندمت انى تاخرت فى قرائته موضوع جميل جميل جميل واشكرك على هذا الجهد وفى انتظار قصص اخرى


*الأخ الفاضل حمدي عزوز 

الجميل هو مرورك الكريم واعجابك بالموضوع .....
وان شاء الله القصص الأخري في الطريق .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*إذا كان هناك من الحب ما قتل.. فإن الحقيقة تؤكد ذلك 
(هيباتيا)
ابنة الفيلسوف (يتون)

حدثت هذه القصة في الإسكندرية عام 415م التي تؤكد هذه الحقيقة المؤلمة، وأن المشاعر كثير ما تقود إلي الهلاك. 
بطلة هذه القضية هي الفتاة التي ولدت بالإسكندرية عام 370 للميلاد، وماتت عام 415م.. كانت هذه الفتاة البالغة الجمال بنت الفيلسوف (يتون).. وكان من الطبيعي وقد عاشت في بيئة تحب الفلسفة، وتنشد المعرفة.. وتتوق إلي أن يصبح العقل هو هادي الإنسان في حياته، كان من الطبيعي أن تقلد والدها، وتعتز بالثقافة اليونانية وبفلسفة أفلاطون وأرسطو، وأصبحت لها شهرتها في شرح فلاسفة اليونان، مما مهد لها الطريق أن سند إليها كرسي الفلسفة في جامعة الإسكندرية.

وكان هذا العصر عصر صراع بين الفكر المسيحي النامي، وبين الفكر اليوناني والفلسفة اليونانية.. وكانت الإسكندرية مسرحا لهذا الصراع بين رجال الدين، وبين الذين لا يرون هناك تناقضا بين العلم والدين وكانت (هيباتيا) تري هذا الرأي.. وأنه ليس ثمة تعارضا بين الدين والعلم، وانه لا يخشي من الثقافة علي الدين، بل علي العكس فإن الثقافة توسع المدارك وتهوي إلي اليقين.
وكان في الإسكندرية كاهن متعصب يدعي (سيربل) ويري أن الفلسفة تفسد الدين.
وكان يحكم الإسكندرية حاكم مستنير يؤمن بالثقافة اليونانية، ومتأثر بها، فكان من الطبيعي أن يحمي هذا الحاكم (هيباتيا).. ويساندها ويعمل علي أن تنشر أفكارها.. وهذه الأفكار لا تهدد الدين.. لأن الدين في القلب والوجدان ومن الصعب زعزعته، كما أن أراء أفلاطون وأرسطو تنير العقول، ففتح أفاق عريضة للاعتداء بالعقل في الحياة..
وكان الناس يستمعون إلي (هيباتيا) وهي تعقد الحلقات في الشوارع، حيث تجلس علي الأرض، وحولها أتباعها، ويستمعون لصوتها العذب الجميل وهي تشرح لهم أراء فلاسفة اليونان العظام..*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كان هناك أحد حراس الحاكم واسمه (ابو لونيوس) يهيم بها حبا، وكانت هي تعرف ذلك، ولكنها أخبرته أن قررت أن تعيش حياتها مع الفكر والفلسفة، وأنها لن تتزوج، وأنها تقدر شعوره، وعليه أن يبحث عن أخري تملأ عليه حياته، ولكن هذا الشاب كان مفتونا بها، وكان حبه لها يفوق أي تصور، وقرر أن يقترن بها مهما كانت الصعوبات ومهما كانت أشواك الطريق.

وهداه تفكيره أن يؤلب عليها الجماهير التي تحيط بها عند شاطئ البحر، ويستمعون إليها، وكثير من هؤلاء من أتباع (سيريل المتعصب) وعندما تثور عليها الناس، ينقذها، ويذهب بها إلي مقر الحاكم، وهناك يقنعها أن مكان المرأة الطبيعي هو البيت والزواج وخدمة زوجها، وقضاء الوقت في غزل الصوف وعمل البيت، وبذلك يفوز بها، وتصبح زوجته الأثيرة إلي نفسه الذي يقضي معها رحلة العمر.

وذات يوم وهي تتجه صوب شاطئ الإسكندرية بقامتها المديدة، وجمالها المفرط، ومتشحة بمئزرها الأبيض، وشعرها الغزير يتهدل علي كتفها. وهي تتجه إلي صخرة بجانب الشاطئ، كان (ابدلونيوس) يتسلل مع الناس المتجهة إلي سماعها.. قالت لهم:

(الله معرفة ونور، وهو جل جلاله إذا كان قد أودع فوره في قلوب الرسل والأنبياء، فذلك ليقتبس الإنسان النور منهم، ويدرك أن في وسعه بهذا النور أن يفكر بعقله المستقل، ويتصل بنور الله نفسه.
فالفلسفة لا تعترض الدين إذ الدين عاطفة وضمير، والفلسفة بحث في أصل هذه العاطفة وهذا الضمير.. إعلاء لشأن الإنسان، وتمكينا له من فهم سر وجوده، ومعالجة شئون دنياه، والجميع بين ضميره الديني وعقله البشري في وحدة داعية ورائعة ترمز إلي الوحدة الكاملة الكبير التي هي الله ).

وانقسم الناس وهم يستمعون إلي هذه الحكيمة الجميلة وهي تتحدث عن عدم التناقض بين الفلسفة والإيمان.
بعضهم يؤيدها ويهتف لها..
والبعض الآخر يعارضها ويهتف ضدها وذهلت الفتاة وهي تري حبيبها (أبدلونيوس) يقف بين الجماهير ويهاجمها ويؤلب عليها الناس، ويطلب منها الكف عن نشر الفلسفة والعلم، حتى يستقر الأمن في المدينة المنقسمة، وكان معه خمسة من رجال الحرس، لقد صرخ في وجه الفتاة الجميلة المثقفة:
هذا كلام الزنادقة والكفرة يا فتاة.. لن نؤخذ به، ولن ندع العقل البشري الناقص يستكبر علي القوة التي خلقته.
الدين والعلم لا يتفقان، نحن لسنا في حاجة إلي علم.. في الكتاب المقدس وحده لكل الحقائق وكل العلم!!!*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هاج الناس..
قال إتباعها إنه يثير المتعصبين وأن الحاكم نفسه نصيرا للعلم.
قال لهم:
إن مهمة الحاكم الحفاظ علي الأمن، وهيباتيا تنشر الفوضى، وأنه بوصفه رئيس الحرس يجب أن يصون سلامة المدينة وسلامة الحاكم وأن يحفظ الأمن، ويفضي كل مظاهرة وكل اجتماع.

كان يحرض الناس علي (هيباتيا) والفتاة غير مصدقة لما تسمع وتري.. الرجل الذي يدعي أنه يهم بها حبا، يؤلب الناس عليها، ويتهمها بالإلحاد، وبث الفوضى، ويطالبها بأن تعود إلي البيت، لأن مكان المرأة الحقيقي هو البيت، حيث تغزل الصوف.. ثم يتمادي في بغضه وكراهيته لها، ويريد أن يثور الناس عليها، فقالت بصوت مرتفع للجماهير:
هذا الرجل يخدعكم.. يريد أن يسومكم الجهل والفقر باسم الدين، لينعم هو وأمثاله بالدنيا علي حسابكم.
الدين هو العدل..
الدين هو الحرية..
صرخ أحد المتعصبين:إنها تحرف.. تقول أن علمها هو الدين، وإذن فالعلم في زعمها يحل محل الله.. لا ترحموها!!

وذهلت الفتاة الجميلة المثقفة، وهي تري أن الندوة قد تحولت إلي ثورة ضدها، وأن هذه الجماهير المتعصبة، قد أعماها التعصب، وأنها انقادت بحكم غريزة القطيع إلي هذا الرجل الذي انقلب حبه لها إلي كره، بل إنه يريد أن يغري بها الدهماء لقتلها، إنها تسمع هدير الناس والمطالبين بدمها، وحاول البعض أن يذهب إلي قصر الحاكم لإنقاذ الفتاة، ولكن الوقت لم يعد في صالحها.. لقد تغيرت الجماهير، وقررت الثورة عليها والفتك بها..

وهنا أدرك (ابدلونيوس) أن خطته قد فشلت، وأنه لن يستطيع أن يخطف الفتاة إلي قصر الحاكم، وأنهم سوف يقتلونها، فحاول هو ومن معه من الحراس الدفاع عنها،ودافعوا عنها بالفعل دفاعا مستميتا والجماهير ترمها بالحجارة حتى سقطت إعياء، وشاهدت الرجل والحرس يدافعون عنها باستماتة ففهمت أن الرجل كان يهاجمها ويؤلب عليها الناس بدافع أن يخطفها ويذهب بها إلي الحاكم، وهناك يقنعها بالتفرغ للحياة الزوجية..

عرفت ذلك وهي تراه يصد عنها قذائف الحجارة ويفتديها بنفسه، ولكن كان ذلك بعد فوات الأوان، فقد أدمتها هذه الحجارة حتى ماتت بين يديه، ومات هو الأخر وهو يحتضنها ويبكيها بفعل الرمي بالحجارة، وهكذا ذهبت الفتاة العظيمة كما يقول إبراهيم المصري ضحية أنانية الرجل وفريسة التعصب، وشهيدة الحرية والفكر والضمير....*


*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## sandrela

موضوع جميل قوي قريت شوية فية وهرجع تاني اكمله بس هايل انا بحب قوي الالغاز والجرائم والحجات دي شكرا ليك

----------


## ليلة عشق

> موضوع جميل قوي قريت شوية فية وهرجع تاني اكمله بس هايل انا بحب قوي الالغاز والجرائم والحجات دي شكرا ليك


*الأخت الفاضلة sandrela

الأجمل هو مرورك عزيزتي .....
وفي انتظارك لتكمله قراءة الموضوع ....
مع الأضافات الجديدة باذن الله .....
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*عدوة شكسبير
 دليا بيكون
الأمريكية التي اتهمته بالجهل وسرقة أفكار مسرحياته
طلبت نبش قبره وانتهت حياتها بالجنون

لاشك أن ( وليم شكسبير )هو أعظم كاتب مسرحي عرفه التاريخ. لطالما تباهت به انجلترا حتى قالت عنه انه أهم من ممتلكاتها في الهند ،فهو تاج علي رأس كل انجليزي، بما أوتي من موهبة وعبقرية وشهرة تجاوزت بريطانيا إلي مختلف أرجاء العالم..

ألف شكسبير العديد من القصائد والمسرحيات، وأصبح واحدا من أصحاب مسرح 0 ( الجلوب ) الذي يقع في أحد ضواحي لندن، ثم سرعان ما اشتهر وحصلت فرقته علي إذن بتغيير اسمها إلي الفرقة الملكية، وفي بعض الأحيان كانت تقدم عروضها في القصر الملكي.
وقد تزوج شكسبير وأنجب بنتا وتوأمين، واعتزل المسرح عام 1612 أي قبل وفاته بأربع سنوات ليعيش في مهبط رأسه ودفن هناك.
وقد كتب شكسبير 37 مسرحية ذاعت وانتشرت وتأثر به المسرح العالمي، وتحول العديد من هذه المسرحيات  إلي أفلام سينمائية وتحول بعضها الآخر إلي مسرحيات موسيقية.
ومع كل هذه الشهرة التي حظي بها شكسبير إلا أن هناك باحثة أمريكية تدعي ( دليا بيكون) كرست حياتها للبحث في أعماله وتخرج من دراستها بأن شكسبير مجرد لص.. وكان متهما بالسرقة . ولكنها تمادت في كراهيتها لشكسبير، وأعلنت انه ليس هو المبدع الحقيقي لهذه المسرحيات التي تنسب إليه، ثم تمادت في ادعائها فحاولت أن تنبش قبر شكسبير لتعرف أسرار هذا القبر!!

ولكن السلطات رفضت هذا الطلب الغريب وعندما سنحت لها الظروف وحاولت أن تنبش هذا القبر خافت من عاقبة عملها هذا، واكتفت بأن تؤلف كتابا عن شكسبير لتقول فيه:
اني أعرف أن (هنري شيتل ) (وفرانسيس ميرز) بل والناقد العظيم ( بن جونسون ) قد كتبوا عنه، وأشادوا بشعره، ولكنهم لو يدرون لم يكتبوا عن الرجل المسمي وليم شكسبير بل عن تلك المجموعة من العظماء التي كتبت هذه المسرحيات، واختارت لنفسها قناع وليم شكسبير فلقد كانوا يحبون بعضهم بعضا من خلاله، وكأنهم يعلنون إنهم يدركون أصول اللعبة التي لا تخفي علي أحد من المثقفين، وان خفيت علي الملكة ( إليزابيث ) ذاتها.. وإلا فإني أرجوكم أن تدلوني متى تعلم هذا الشاكسبير التاريخ، ومتي قرأ آثار الإغريق، ومتي تعلم آداب البلاط وتقاليد الفروسية؟
ومتي حصل علي قدر من الحربية، وكيف يتسنى له ذلك كله وهو يكتب مسرحيتين كل عام.. وهل وجدتم في أوراقه مخطوطا لأحدي مسرحياته بخطه هو؟
وهل وجدتم خطابا لناشر أو كاتب زميل أو ناقد أو ممثل؟
وقالت أيضا  'أؤكد لكم أيها السادة أن شكسبير لم يضع طول حياته سن قلم علي ورقة'
والغريب أن بعض المثقفين تأثروا بكلامها، وأن شكسبير اتخذه البعض ستارا هدف هؤلاء العظماء الذين يكتبون له محاولة بث الأفكار الديمقراطية التي تحارب حق الملوك والملكات في الاستئثار بالسلطة، وتؤيد قضايا الحرية والمساواة والعدل

ولكن ما الذي جعل هذه النافذة تأخذ هذا الموقف العدائي من الكاتب والشاعر الشهير؟
وما الذي دفعها أن تترك بلادها أمريكا وتستعين بمن يساعدها علي السفر إلي انجلترا ويمدها ببعض المال الذي يساعدها في رحلتها تلك؟*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*إنها قرأت الأبيات المكتوبة علي قبر شكسبير وهي أبيات ركيكة من الشعر، مما حدا بها أن تشك في عبقرية الشاعر الكبير.. الأبيات تقول:

الصديق الطيب لخير يسوع
أن يحفر التراب النادي هنا
ليبارك الله فيمن يحفظ هذه الأحجار
ويعلن ذلك الذي يحرك عظامي

هذه الأبيات حركت الشك في قلب الكارهة لشكسبير.وكان سفرها إلي انجلترا.
التقت هناك ببعض المثقفين الانجليز الذين لم يوافقوا علي أرائها في شاعرهم الكبير، واعتقدوا أن رأي هذه المرأة الأمريكية ما هي إلا مجرد 'موضة' كتلك الموضات التي تشتهر بها أمريكا.
ولكن كتابها الذي صدر في ابريل من عام 1857 وكان عدد صفحاته تقترب من التسعمائة.. تشك في قدرة شكسبير علي تأليف هذه المسرحيات.
وتأثر بهذه الآراء البعض من المثقفين، وهم يقرأون ما كتبته هذه المرأة الأمريكية، وأن شكسبير واجهة تخفي ما كتبه  (السير فرانسيس ييكون والسير فيليب سيدني والشاعر ادموند سبنسر) .

 عاشت هذه الكاتبة الأمريكية في انجلترا وهي تحاول أن تهدم شكسبير، وعاشت في لندن أربع سنوات حتى أتمت كتابها هذا!
ولكن ما صدي هذا الكتاب؟
قابل النقاد هذا الكتاب بالهجوم الشرس وبدلا من أن يساعد هذا الهجوم علي انتشار الكتاب كما يحدث في العادة، حدث العكس تماما، فقد تجاهله القراء كما هاجمه النقاد.
يقول الشاعر الكبير صلاح عبدالصبور:
'ولكن سنوات مضت ووقع الكتاب في بعض الأيدي المتأوية.. وأثار ومضات من الخيال والفكر، فلقد قرأه مثلا (مارك توين) بعد عشرين سنة من صدوره، واقتنع بما فيه، أما الآن فإن الرأي يكاد ينعقد أن هذه السيدة قد فتحت بابا من الجدل لا يغلق، وخلقت ما يسمي في عالم الأدب 'المشكلة الشكسبيرية'.
ولكن لعنة شكسبير حلت بها للمرة الثانية بعد كتابها.
فلقد كان الجهد الذي بذلته قد هدٌّ قواها، وكان استقبال النقاد لكتابها قد برد ما بقي من عزمها وجلدها، فانهارت المرأة التي عرفناها قوية الشكيمة بالغة الجد، وما لبثت أن فقدت توازنها العقلي، فأشرف (هوثورن) علي نقلها إلي احدي مصحات المجانين، حتى أدركها أحد أقاربها، فحملها مرة ثانية إلي نيويورك في ابريل عام 1858
وبعد ذلك بعام واحد سلمت (دليا بيكون) الروح، وقال هوثورن عند سماع خبر موتها:
لقد سقطت عليها أحجار قبر شكسبير التي حاولت نقضها'!*

*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

بارك الله فيك يا ليلة عشق ...
زاد أدبى رائع ذلك الذى تداومين على تزويدنا به ...
أما عن اتهام شيكسبير , فلقد ذهب البعض - على ما ذكرت أن لا وجود أصلا لمن يسمى شيكسبير !! 
و لقد لحقت هذه التهمة بعدد من العظماء .. نتيجة للخوارق التى أبدعوها , و يحضرنى فى هذا المقام .. بعض شرذمة من مستشرقى الغرب المتعصبين ضد الإسلام , إذ قالوا " إن عمر بن الخطاب شخصية أسطورية لا وجود لها !! ألصق به المسلمون كل عظيم و خارق من الأعمال !!!!!!!!!!! " ( ........ إن يقولون إلا كذبا )

زادك الله ثراء , لتزيديننا مما أفاء الله عليك ....
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

بارك الله فيك يا ليلة عشق ...
زاد أدبى رائع ذلك الذى تداومين على تزويدنا به ...
أما عن اتهام شيكسبير , فلقد ذهب البعض - على ما ذكرت أن لا وجود أصلا لمن يسمى شيكسبير !! 
و لقد لحقت هذه التهمة بعدد من العظماء .. نتيجة للخوارق التى أبدعوها , و يحضرنى فى هذا المقام .. بعض شرذمة من مستشرقى الغرب المتعصبين ضد الإسلام , إذ قالوا " إن عمر بن الخطاب شخصية أسطورية لا وجود لها !! ألصق به المسلمون كل عظيم و خارق من الأعمال !!!!!!!!!!! " ( ........ إن يقولون إلا كذبا )

زادك الله ثراء , لتزيديننا مما أفاء الله عليك ....
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

بارك الله فيك يا ليلة عشق ...
زاد أدبى رائع ذلك الذى تداومين على تزويدنا به ...
أما عن اتهام شيكسبير , فلقد ذهب البعض - على ما ذكرت أن لا وجود أصلا لمن يسمى شيكسبير !! 
و لقد لحقت هذه التهمة بعدد من العظماء .. نتيجة للخوارق التى أبدعوها , و يحضرنى فى هذا المقام .. بعض شرذمة من مستشرقى الغرب المتعصبين ضد الإسلام , إذ قالوا " إن عمر بن الخطاب شخصية أسطورية لا وجود لها !! ألصق به المسلمون كل عظيم و خارق من الأعمال !!!!!!!!!!! " ( ........ إن يقولون إلا كذبا )

زادك الله ثراء , لتزيديننا مما أفاء الله عليك ....
مصطفى سلام

----------


## حمدى عزوز

اسجل شكرى وتقديرى على اختيار شخصية - هيباتيا - وعلى فكرة فى بعض المراجع تذكر -هيباشيا - شهيدة الفكر فعلا وتذكر قصة اخرى لقتلها ان من الب عليها الناس هو الراهب اللذى كان يكرهها وانه اصطحب الجموع الغاضبة من الكنيسة وذهبوا اليها ومزقوها فى شوارع الاسكندرية اشكرك مرة اخرى واسجل احترامى لما تكتبين

----------


## ليلة عشق

> بارك الله فيك يا ليلة عشق ...
> زاد أدبى رائع ذلك الذى تداومين على تزويدنا به ...
> أما عن اتهام شيكسبير , فلقد ذهب البعض - على ما ذكرت أن لا وجود أصلا لمن يسمى شيكسبير !! 
> و لقد لحقت هذه التهمة بعدد من العظماء .. نتيجة للخوارق التى أبدعوها , و يحضرنى فى هذا المقام .. بعض شرذمة من مستشرقى الغرب المتعصبين ضد الإسلام , إذ قالوا " إن عمر بن الخطاب شخصية أسطورية لا وجود لها !! ألصق به المسلمون كل عظيم و خارق من الأعمال !!!!!!!!!!! " ( ........ إن يقولون إلا كذبا )
> 
> زادك الله ثراء , لتزيديننا مما أفاء الله عليك ....
> مصطفى سلام


*الأستاذ الفاضل مصطفي سلام 

جزاك الله كل الخير أستاذي القدير علي مرورك الدائم وتشجيعك لي بصفة مستمرة .....
اما عن شكسبير فهو بالفعل شخصية خارقة في كتاباتة المتعدده وأني أذكر هنا ان (فرجينيا وولف ) الكاتبة البريطانية الشهيرة كانت كل يوم  تقرأ من كتبها صفحة ، و من كتب شكسبير صفحة . الي ان توصلت في النهاية أنها لن تستطيع أن تكتب أعظم مما كتب شكسبير .....
ومازلنا في انتظار الكثير من الأفتراءات من كثير مما يتطلعون الي الشهرة علي أكتاف المشاهير والعظماء .....
لك خالص الشكر أستاذي القدير ....
تقديري واحترامي لك لاحدود له......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اسجل شكرى وتقديرى على اختيار شخصية - هيباتيا - وعلى فكرة فى بعض المراجع تذكر -هيباشيا - شهيدة الفكر فعلا وتذكر قصة اخرى لقتلها ان من الب عليها الناس هو الراهب اللذى كان يكرهها وانه اصطحب الجموع الغاضبة من الكنيسة وذهبوا اليها ومزقوها فى شوارع الاسكندرية اشكرك مرة اخرى واسجل احترامى لما تكتبين


*الأستاذ الفاضل حمدي عزوز 

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم ومتابعتك للموضوع .....
بالفعل أستاذي القدير هي نفس الشخصية مع اختلاف الترجمة الحرفية للأسم .....
فقد كانت تدرس مذهب أفلاطون وأرسطو في محاضراتها ، مما جلب لها معاداة رجال الكنيسة بدعوى نشر أفكار ضد المسيحية وقتها .....
وماتت الفتاة التي عاشت للفكر وحده، بعد ان رفضت الزواج، وترهبنت في محراب الفلسفة، وعاشت حياة روحية تستهدف البحث عن الحقيقة، واعتنقت الحب الروحي لا الجسدي.....
ومن هنا أختلفت الآراء حول مقتلها أهو بسبب حب ابدلونيوس لها وهو مادفعة الي تحريض العامة لها أو بتخطيط مسبق من الكاهن سيربل المتعصب ... 
وفي الحالتين فقد فقدت حياتها بسبب أفكارها ومبادئها التي أمنت بها .......
أستاذي الفاضل سعدت بأضافتك الرائعة للموضوع مما زاده ثراء ورونق .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

* جان كالاس
محاكمة ظالمة من أعداء العدالة والحق 

تبدأ القصة صباح يوم 14 تشرين الأول – أكتوبر من عام 1761 ، ساعة شهدت الطريق المؤدية إلى بلدية مدينة ( تولوز ) الفرنسية القائد ( ديفيد بودريغ ) يسوق خمسة أشخاص ألقي القبض عليهم منذ قليل . هؤلاء الأشخاص هم ( جان كالاس ) وزوجته ( آن روز)  وابنهما ( بيار) وآخرين هما ( فرنسوا لافايس ) والخادمة ( جانيت ) .

منذ أربع ساعات فقط ، وجد ( مارك انطون ) ، الابن البكر ( لجان كالاس ) مقتولا في دكان أبيه ، تاجر القماش . ماذا سبق هذا " الحادث " والمفجع ؟
في الساعة السابعة من مساء 13 تشرين الأول – أكتوبر ، أغلق جان كالاس متجره وتوجه إلى بيته لينضم على العشاء ، إلى عائلته المكونة من زوجته وولديه ،  وكان عندهم ضيف هو الشاب فرنسوا لافايس . عند انتهاء العشاء ، توجه الجميع إلى البهو ، باستثناء جان مارك ، الذي كان يبدوا شاحباً ومرتجفاً ، مما دفع الخادمة جانيت إلى سؤاله :

-هل تشعر بالبرد يا سيدي ؟ لماذا لا تتغطى ؟
-كلا ، على العكس ، اشعر بأني احترق !

وفي الساعة التاسعة والنصف ، استأذن الضيف ، فرافقه بيار ، الابن الأصغر لجان كلاس ، وبيده قنديل . نزل الاثنان السلم وما أن وصلا إلى الممر الذي يحاذي الدكان وينتهي إلى الشارع  حتى وجدا باب الدكان مفتوحاً .  وهذا  مستغرب في تلك الساعة . نظرا إلى الداخل ، فإذا بهما يريان مارك انطون مقتولاً . 
هرع صاحب البيت والعدد القليل من المارة ليروا ما حصل ، كما فتحت الخادمة شباكها لتصرخ :

-يا الهي لقد قتلوه .

في الدكان ، كان القتيل جاثياً على أكداس القماش . لم يكن عليه أي اثر لجرح ، كل ما وجده طالب من طلاب الجراحة - احضر إلى المكان - هو خط اسود يلف العنق . هذا يثبت إن القتيل مات منتحراً ، خنقاً أو شنقاً . بعد ذلك وفي الساعة الحادية عشرة والنصف ، حضر قائد الشرطة ( ديفيد بودزيغ ) ومعه أربعون من رجاله . وما أن رآهم المتجمهرون حتى تعالت أصوات تردد : " لقد قتلوه ... قتله هؤلاء الهوغنو" 

( والهوغنو ) هم الكاثوليك . أما جان كالاس ، فكان بروتستنتيا لكنه معروف بتسامحه وبسعة صدره  حتى خادمته جانيت كانت كاثوليكية . ومنذ خمس وعشرون سنة ، وهي تعمل لدى عائلة كالاس دون أن ترى منهم أية مضايقة .
عام 1732 ، ولد مارك انطون . ومنذ نعومة أظفاره ، أظهر ميلاً نحو الخطابة والمسرح . وهذا ما دفعه ، عام 1759 ، عند نيله البكالوريا ، إلى التوجه نحو كلية الحقوق . لكن باب الجامعة صد في وجهه : لم يكن مسموحاً لبروتستنتي آنذاك بالوصول إلى المرحلة الجامعية .هذه الصدمة جعلت مارك انطوان في وضع نفسي متعب ،  ولا خلاص له من هذا الحائط المسدود إلا باعتناق المذهب الكاثوليكي . ويشاع في الحي الذي تسكنه عائلته ، ومعظم سكانه كاثوليك ، أن الشاب كان  ينوي اعتناق الكاثوليكية . لكن عائلته قتلته ،  مفضلة له هذا المصير على أن يحقق ما صمم عليه ...!*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هذه الشائعة هي التي دفعت القائد بودريغ لان يلقي القبض على العائلة بأكملها بما في ذلك الضيف والخادمة . وقد خالف بذلك كل الأصول القانونية التي تمنع القبض على شخص دون إذن بذلك .

 عند استجواب الموقوفين ، أكدوا جميعهم إن مارك انطون لم يكن ينوي تغيير مذهبه الذي توارثه عن أسلافه . وعن الجريمة ، أكد الأب ، بادئ الأمر ، إن ابنه ذهب ضحية أشخاص دخلوا إليه من الشارع ، لكن ليس هناك ما يثبت ذلك ،  فالدكان مغلق ولا اثر لكسر أو لخلع ، وهذا ما يرجح إن الجناة ، إنما قدموا من داخل البيت ،  غير أن الأب نفسه عاد ، في اليوم التالي، ليتراجع  عن أقواله تلك ، ويقول إن ابنه لم يقتل ، بل انتحر .  و دعم كلامه بأن قال انه ، عندما دخل الدكان ، بعد صراخ ابنه الثاني ، رأى القتيل معلقاً بحبل . وقد قام ، هو والابن الآخر ، يقطع الحبل . ولكن ، بعد فوات الأوان . هذه الرواية ، عاد وأكدها أخ القتيل بشهادته ، كما أكدها الآخرون ، الأم والضيف والخادمة .

هذا التراجع أثلج صدر قائد الشرطة . لقد كذبوا جميعاً ، بعد أن رأوا أن رواية الجريمة على أساس تغيير المذهب لن يكتب لها النجاح . وهل يكذب بريء ؟ لكن لماذا كذبوا ؟ الأمر غاية بالبساطة ففي عام 1761 ، عام وقائع هذه القضية ، كان الانتحار يشكل جرماً شائناً تعاقب عليه الجثة بأن تسحل في الشوارع ويبصق عليها المارة . لذلك ، فقد أراد أهل القتيل إخفاء الانتحار بادئ الأمر ،  لكنهم عادوا وكشفوه ، عندما رأوا أن روايتهم عن القتل لن تكون مقبولة من أحد .

في اليوم الثالث للحادث ، يوم 16 ، استدعي الجميع لتمثيل الجريمة . أثناء ذلك  وجد إن الانتحار لم يكن ليتم إلا إذا تمكن المنتحر من الصعود على كرسي ورفسه ليتدلى ويموت . هذا الكرسي لم يوجد . إذا هل صحيح أن الموت حصل بسبب الانتحار ؟ ألا  يمكن  كذلك ، أن يكون الكرسي قد اختفى من الدكان الذي ترك منذ الجريمة ، دون حراسة ؟ إن الشرطة تؤكد أن الموت لم يكن بسبب الانتحار .

توالى الشهود ، ومعظمهم مدفوعون بالتعصب ضد البروتستنتية أو بالوعود المغدقة . وها هو احدهم ( جان بيريس ) يؤكد انه رأى الأب يقتل ابنه في الدكان في الساعة التاسعة والنصف من مساء يوم الجريمة ،  لكن بعض الشهود لم تأت شهادته متوافقة ورغبة بودريغ ، منهم شاهد أكد عدم نية القتيل على اعتناق مذهب غير مذهبة ،  حتى إن هذا الشاهد ذهب ابعد من ذلك عندما كشف أن مارك انطون كان ينوي الدخول في الاكليروس البروتستنتي والسفر إلى جنيف لهذه الغاية ، إذا الأمر ليس كما يريد أن يصوره بودريغ بأنه جريمة من الأهل لمنع ابنهم من اعتناق المذهب الكاثوليكي .

لكن بودريغ لم يلق سلاحه . لجأ إلى إجراء آخر كان لا يزال سائداً آنذاك . ويقضي بأن يعلن في كل الكنائس ، وعلى مدى ثلاثة أسابيع ، أن مارك انطوان كان ينوي ترك البروتستنتية واعتناق الكاثوليكية ،  وعلى من لديه معلومات بهذا الخصوص ، أن يتقدم ويدلي بها أمام الشرطة  وهنا أيضا ، لم تثمر الخطوة ، ولم يتقدم احد بأية معلومات . انتقل بودريغ إلى مرحلة أكثر تقدماُ. عاد إلى الإعلان في الكنائس ، ولكن مع تهديد كنسي بالحرم ، هذه المرة لكل من لديه معلومات ولا يدلي بها . هنا أيضا  لم يتقدم أحد . 
أخيرا ولما نفدت لديه كل الوسائل ، أمر بودريغ بأن يجرى لمارك انطون جنازة كاثوليكي . وهذا يعني أن القتيل لم ينتحر وان في الأمر جريمة . وقد رافق هذه الجنازة دعاية ومديح لا مثيل لهما في تاريخ السلطة . اربعون كاهناً رفعوا النعش على الأكف وأوصلوه إلى الكنيسة .
 وهناك ، رفعت لافتة بارزة كتب عليها بخط عريض :
 " الردة عن الهرطقة . إمضاء : مارك انطون كالاس "
 ولم تتخلف أية من السلطات الرسمية في المدينة عن حضور المأتم . هكذا ، صدر الحكم في قضية كالاس قبل محاكمته .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*في العاشر من شهر تشرين الثاني – نوفمبر ، طلب المدعي العام الملكي ( ريكيه دي بونريبو )  الإعدام حرقاً حتى الموت لكل من الأب والأم والأخ . كما طلب السجن المؤبد لفرنسوا لافايس . والسجن خمس سنوات للخادمة جانيت .	
وفي الثامن عشر من الشهر نفسه ، أصدرت المحكمة حكماً منسجماً مع مطالب المدعي العام . وبعد سماع أقوال دفاعية حثيثة ، عدل الحكم بحيث أصبح يقضي بالإعدام بالمقصلة للأب وبالمؤبد للأم والأخ . أما الضيف والخادمة فقد برئا.

لكن هذا الحكم لا سيما الشق العائد للإعدام منه ، لن يصبح نهائياً ما لم يقترن بتصديق البرلمان . وقد رأى البرلمان أن يصار إلى تعريض الأب للتعذيب ، عله يعترف وعندها  يصدق الحكم .
وهكذا ، في العاشر من شهر آذار – مارس ، سبق بودريغ  المحكوم جان كالاس إلى غرفة التعذيب. وقد جاء ليحصل بالإكراه على ما عجز عن الحصول عليه بالوسائل الأخرى مع تنوعها. وقبل أن يتولى إلى الجلادين ، سأله بوديغ لأخر مرة سؤاله المعهود : 

-هل صحيح انك عشت في ظل الدين الجديد ، الذي تدعي انه المتطور ، وانك نشأت أولادك عليه ؟
-اجل 
-هل صحيح انك أنبئت ، صباح 13 تشرين الأول – أكتوبر عام 1791 ، إن ابنك مارك انطون ينوي تغيير دينه .
-كلا . لم ينبئني احد بذلك .
ويكمل بودريغ وكأنه لم يسمع الجواب :
-هل صحيح انك صممت ، منذ تلك اللحظة ، على خنقه بالاشتراك مع زوجتك وابنك الآخر وخادمتك وضيفك السيد لافايس ؟
وعلى الرغم من إن جان كالاس كان واثقاً من مصيره وان الحكم عليه يعتبر صادراً مسبقاً فقد أجاب بحزم وشجاعة نادرين :
-لم يكن ثمة أي تصميم من هذا النوع .

تجاه هذا الإصرار ، امر بودريغ الجلادين بالبدء . ويقضي هذا بشد الذراعين باتجاهين متعاكسين . وكان الشد يزداد كلما وجد المحقق أن الجواب ليس الجواب المرغوب أو انه غير كاف . ويستأنف بودريغ الأسئلة :

-هل قمت بتنفيذ جريمتك وحدك أم بالتنسيق مع الآخرين ؟
-لا أنا نفذت ولا الآخرون .
-أذكرك يا كالاس أن الحقيقة تخفف عنك الكثير من عذابك .
-أكرر أن ليس هناك جريمة وكلنا أبرياء .

واشتد العذاب واستمر التعذيب وكالاس لا يتزحزح عن موقفه . ولما كانت مراحل التعذيب قد استنفدت بكاملها دون نتيجة ، فقد أمر بودريغ بحل وثاق المتهم . وهذا ما تفرضه القوانين في هذه المرحلة .

وسيق كالاس إلى ساحة الكنيسة ، حيث المقصلة ، وسط جمهور غفير من الكاثوليك فقط . وكان طوال الطريق يتلقى الشتائم من الواقفين وممن هم في النوافذ دون أن يفقد هدوءه أو يحني رأسه . وأخيرا وصل إلى المنصة ، وقرئ على مسمعه نص الحكم ، فلم يتهيب ولم  يرهبه منظر المقصلة ، واستمر في نفيه الجريمة . هنا تقدم الجلاد منه ، وبضربات من عصا حديدية  كسر أطرافه أربعه . ثم ربطه بقوة ليختنق طوال ساعتين اثنتين .هذا إذا لم يمت ميتة طبيعية خلال هذه المدة .
أخر ما قاله كالاس ، وهو يحتضر ، كان أمام الأب ( بورغ ) الذي جاء ليستمع للاعتراف الأخير قال :
-لقد قلت الحقيقة . هل تعتقد بأن من الممكن أن يقدم أب على قتل ابنه ؟ سأموت بريئاً . ولست آسفا على حياة ستليها سعادة أبدية . كم ارثي لحال زوجتي وابني وخادمتي . وكم ارثي خاصة لحال المسكين السيد لافايس ، الذي قاده سوء طالعه لهذا المأزق .

مرت الساعتان دون أن يموت المسكين . هنا تقدم بودريغ وطرح عليه السؤال نفسه ، فلم يجب ، عندها ، تقدم الجلاد وأجهز عليه ورمى بجثته في النار وسط هرج جمهور جاء ينفص حقده عليه.
مات جان كلاس بعد أن أنقذ بشجاعته الآخرين . ذلك انه لو انصاع لأهوال التعذيب واعترف بجريمة لم يقترفها ، لكان كل المتهمين ولكانت اللعنة حلت بهم .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*لكن قصة جان جالاس لم تنته فصولها بعد ً ، لقد كان بين الجمهور الذي شهد التعذيب والإعدام تاجر مرسيلي يدعى (اوديبير) هذا الرجل هاله ما رأى وتيقن من أن في الأمر-  بالإضافة إلى خطأ عدلي - جريمة شائنة حركها تعصب ذميم . كان على اوديبير هذا أن يسافر إلى جنيف لأشغال خاصة ، لكنه قبل أن يصل إليها ، عرج على صديق له يسكن بلده فرناي ، بالقرب من الحدود السويسرية هذا الصديق هو ( فولتير ) .
استمع فولتير إلى اوديبير . وطرح أسئلة وأثار استفسارات ، بعد ذلك كتب إلى أصدقاء له سيتعلمهم الخبر . أخيرا أرسل بطلب الابن الأصغر لجان كالاس ، والذي كان خارج ( تولوز ) عند وقوع الحادث لأخيه . وبعد أن أنهى استقصاءاته كلها ، خرج هذا الفيلسوف المتحرر بنتيجة راسخة وهي أن الأمر يتجاوز كل الحدود ويصل إلى الفضيحة .
والقي فولتير بكامل ثقله في المعركة . جمع حوله من كبار رجال القانون وتولوا جميعاً مراجعة ملف الدعوى ابتداء من إلقاء القبض على عائلة كالاس حتى أخر لحظة من حياة رب العائلة . وقد وجدوا مخالفات وتجاوزات لا تفسير لها . اللهم إلا الإصرار على الإدانة ، ولو جاءت هذه الإدانة زوراً وبهتاناً . تساءلوا : لماذا أوقف الخمسة دون أمر بالتوقيف حسب الأصول ؟ لماذا لم ينظم المحضر الأول في اليوم نفسه ، بل أرجى إلى اليوم التالي ؟ لماذا أخيرا أمر بودريغ بإقامة مأتم كاثوليكي لمارك انطوان قبل أن تبت المحكمة بالدين الذي مات عليه ؟

وإذا كان ظاهر الحال أن فولتير يخوض معركة قضائية قانونية ليحق الحق ويدين المرتكبين  فان الواقع هو انه يرمي إلى ابعد من ذلك . لقد أراد أن يجعل من قضية كالاس رمزاً . كتب إلى كل من له اتصال بهم في أوروبا من ملوك وأمراء ووجهاء وعلماء . كتب إليهم يستصرخ ضمائرهم ويحثهم على إسماع أصواتهم حتى لا تتكرر مأساة ذلك البروتستنتي ويتلطخ جبين العدالة في فرنسا . 
وسمعت كلمة فولتير . ففي التاسع من شهر آذار – مارس من عام 1765 ، أي بعد ثلاث سنوات بالتمام والكمال من إرسال جان كالاس إلى المقصلة ، صدر الحكم من مجلس الملك برد اعتبار المسكين وبتبرئة جميع المحكومين الآخرين .

وأكثر من ذلك ، فقد رأى الملك التعويض على السيدة كالاس عما لاقاه زوجها وابنها الثاني من تعذيب ، وعما لقيته هي من قهر وحرمان ، فأمر بمنحها تعويضاً مالياً بلغ ثلاثين ألفا من أمواله الخاصة .

جرى كل هذا وقضاة البرلمان في تولوز مصرون على موقفهم من إدانة كالاس . لقد اعتبروا إن مجلس الملك لا يملك الصلاحية للنظر في قضية كهذه. لكن التناقض وذالك الظلم لم يكونا سوى مقدمة تمهيدية للقيام من الأفق. بعد خمس وعشرين سنة على هذه القضية ، انفجرت الثورة الفرنسة وانفجرت معها أحقاد متراكمة خلفتها ممارسات ظالمة من أعداء العدالة والحق هم صانعو الثورة الحقيقيون .*

*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*بيار لافال
 رجل الدولة

( بيار لافال ) كان رجل دولة. كان قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية يُعتبر بحق رجل دولة. كان ذلك قبل أن يلتصق اسمه باسم تلك المرحلة السوداء في تاريخ فرنسا. وربما نسي البعض أن بيار لافال كان في مرحلة أولى اشتراكياً وانضم إلى الاشتراكية الدولية، وحضر مؤتمراتها. لكن لافال مثله مثل الكثير من زئبقيي أهل السياسة تحول من اليسار إلى اليمين، هكذا من دون تفسير ولا تسويغ. إنها الظروف، وضرورات المعارك الانتخابية. وفي عام 1931، تألق الرجل عندما اختارته مجلة (تايم) (رجل العام)، هكذا مرة واحدة. حيّت فيه نموذجاً جديداً لرجل الدولة. وكان لافال آنذاك معارضاً لألمانيا، وكان يسعى لإقامة حلف ضد ألمانيا. ومشى لافال في تظاهرة أو تظاهرتين في شبابه ضد ألمانيا. لم يتسن لبيار لافال العمل على إصدار قرار خاص من مجلس الأمن. لم يكن ذاك الزمن يسمح بذلك. لو أن بيار لافال عاش في زمن غير زمانه. من يدري، فقد كان ليحظى باهتمام أمين عام الأمم المتحدة نفسه وتأييده.
وعندما ترك رئاسة الوزارة في منتصف الثلاثينيات انصرف لافال إلى العمل الخاص. وكان لافال سابقاً لعصره: إذ إنه بني إمبراطورية إعلامية (صحف وراديو) في ذلك الزمن. كان يريد أن يكون له ضلع في كل وسائل الإعلام، كم وعى أهميتها. 

كان لافال يريد لزعيم فرنسا أن يكون قويا. لهذا عمل في داخل الجمعية الوطنية لإعطاء صلاحيات شبه مطلقة
للماريشال بيتان. وكان لافال يؤمن بدور خاص لفرنسا. 
إن  فرنسا للافال، كانت أكثر من وطن ، كانت (رسالة)*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*محاكمة لافال (حكومة الماريشال بيتان )

في الرابع من شهر تشرين الأول – أكتوبر من عام 1945 ، بدأت محاكمة بيار لافال ، رئيس وزراء فرنسا في حكومة الماريشال بيتان . لافال الذي يرى فيه معظم الناس المسئول الأول عن معاناة الشعب الفرنسي في الفترة ما بين عامي 1940 – 1944 وهي الفترة التي كانت فيها فرنسا محتلة من قبل ألمانيا النازية .
ولهذه الغاية ، تشكلت محكمة عليا ، نظرت في البدء في قضية الماريشال بيتان  رئيس الدولة الفرنسية السابق ما بين تموز – يوليو وآب – أغسطس سنة 1945 . وها هي اليوم تنظر في قضية لافال ، وبعد ذلك ، في قضايا جميع الوزراء والنافذين في حكومة فيشي .
وهيئة المحلفين في هذه المحاكمة كانت قد تألفت من ستة وثلاثين محلفاً ، نصفهم من عناصر المقاومة والنصف الآخر من أعضاء مجلس النواب المنتخب في ظل الجمهورية الثالثة .
غير أن هذا العدد عاد واختصر إلى أربعة وعشرين : اثنا عشر منهم من البرلمانيين والاثنا عشر الآخرون من غير البرلمانيين . هذا التوزيع أثار انتقادات لاذعة من قبل الفرنسيين، ذلك أن الانتخابات النيابية لم تكن قد جرت بعد عندما تقرر ذلك . وهي لم تجر إلا بعد ثلاثة أسابيع من بدء المحاكمة . يضاف إلى ذلك أن الجمهورية الثالثة كانت غير قائمة فعلاً . فقد سبق وأولت هذه الجمهورية كافة صلاحياتها الدستورية إلى الماريشال بيتان . أما الجمهورية الرابعة ، فإنها لم تبدأ قانوناً إلا بعد انتخابات العاشر من تشرين الثاني – نوفمبر والثامن من كانون الأول – ديسمبر من سنة 1945 .
كل هذا يعني أن ما تقرر بالنسبة لتشكيل هيئة المحلفين ، إنما تقرر في الفراغ الدستوري ، وبالتالي ، يعتريه عيب جوهري . وقد أثار محامو بيتان هذه النقطة أثناء محاكمته . لكن المحكمة ردت الاعتراض واعتبرت نفسها صالحة للنظر في القضية . وهذا ما تم بالفعل . لذلك لم يعد من المفيد العودة إلى هذه النقطة في محاكمة لافال .
بدأت المحاكمة بعد أن احتل كل من الرئيس والأعضاء وهيئة المحلفين أماكنهم . أما المتهم ، فقد كان في القفص شاحباً ، مما يوحي بأنه كان مريضاً . مقاعد الدفاع وحدها كانت شاغرة . لماذا ؟ هذا السؤال طرحه الحضور كل على نفسه . وسرعان ما أتى الجواب عندما قرأ الرئيس كتاباً من محامي الدفاع الثلاثة يقولون فيه إن " التحقيقات التي سبق وطلبناها لم تؤمن ، على الرغم من الوعد بتأمينها . ونحن نخشى أن تؤدي السرعة في إجراء المحاكمة ، والتي أملتها ضغوطات سياسية ، لا اعتبارات قضائية  إلى التضحية بالعدالة . يتضح هذا من قول رئيس المحكمة انه سينتهي من المحاكمة بأكملها قبل الانتخابات ، ولو اضطره ذلك إلى وصل الوقت صباحاً وظهر ومساء ".
ولو علمنا إن الانتخابات عينت في 21 تشرين الأول – أكتوبر ، وان المحامي الذي كتب الرسالة باسمه واسم زميلة هو من قدام المقاومة ، ولا يكن بالتالي أي تعاطف مع المتهم ، وقد عينته المحكمة نفسها ، لاتضح الثقل الذي أرخت به الرسالة على المحكمة ، والإحراج الذي سببه لها .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*والواقع أن التحقيقات بمعظمها اختزلت ، إن لم نقل نسفت . فبعد أن كان قاضي التحقيق يزمع إجراء خمس وعشرين جلسة ، انزل العدد إلى سبع ، ودون أي تعليل . هذا بالإضافة إلى ثغرات أخرى في ملف الدفاع نفسه . وثغرات التحقيق والدفاع هذه حصلت بالطريقة عينها في ملف محاكمة بيتان التي تمت .
غير أن مكابرة رئيس المحكمة أدت إلى اعتبار رسالة محامي الدفاع نوعاً من الابتزاز وها هو يصرخ من على القوس منفعلاً :
قلت واكرر إنني لن أؤخذ بالمناورات . ولن اسمح بالعودة إلى هذه النقطة !
وتلاه المدعي العام الذي استنكر هو الآخر رسالة الدفاع ، لا سيما ما جاء فيها من أن المحكمة تتأثر بضغوطات سياسية .
لكن لافال ينتفض في قفصه ليصرخ في وجهه :
-لكن الواقع هو أن هذا صحيح . وأنت نفسك كنت في حكومتي ! واليوم تسوق ضدي تهماً من أنواع مختلفة ، لا يحق لكم ذلك ، بإمكانكم فقط قتلي . أما ما عدا ذلك فلا .
ويعود المدعي العام لينتفض في وجه المتهم ملصقاً به مسؤولية ما حل بفرنسا من احتلال ومعاناة طوال خمس سنوات . وأما عن اختصار التحقيقات ، فقد رد الملاحظة معتبراً إنها تفتقر لأي دليل.

لكن لافال أجاب مدافعاً :
-إذا كنت أقف متهماً في هذا القفص ، فلأني حاولت تجنيب بلادي ويلات الحرب . صحيح إنني قابلت هتلر وموسوليني وستالين والبابا ، لكن الصحيح أيضا إنني فعلت ذلك من اجل فرنسا. وقد كنت مستعداً لمقابلة الشيطان والتحدث معه من اجل هذه الغاية .

وساد في القاعة صمت عميق . صمت قطعة المتهم عندما أكمل قائلاً :

-غلطتي الكبرى هي أنني وثقت بالماريشال بيتان . هذا الرجل لم يكن رجل الظرف . وإذا كنتم تعتقدون إنكم باتهامي تدافعون عن فرنسا ، فاني أقول لكم إنكم بالاستماع إلي تعرفون كم خدمت بلدي . أما عن التحقيقات ، فاني اطلب تمديد مهلتها ثمانية أيام للتوسع فيها .

ولم تقبل المحكمة الطلب . فينتقض لافال ثانية ويقول :

-غريب هذا الأمر فعلا ! اعتقد أن مثل هذا الطلب هام ، حتى ولو جاء في قضية سرقة واحد من المخازن الكبرى .

ويلتفت إلى المدعي العام ليقول في وجهه :
-قرأت قرار الاتهام الذي نظمته بحقي. انه عبارة عن مقال رديء في صحيفة . فالاتهامات التي تلصقها بي رهيبة . الهدنة ؟ ألا ترى انه كان لا بد منها وإنها كانت مطلب 99% من الفرنسيين ؟
ويضيف بعد تنهد :
-عندما يحارب العسكريون عندنا ، فإنما يحاربون بشكل سيء جداً . أما عندما يتدخلون في السياسة ، فان تدخلهم يكون أسوأ بكثير .

وحتى يعرف الجميع إن المقصود بهذه الملاحظة هو الجنرال ديغول ، فقد أضاف :
استميح الجنرال ، الذي هو الآن في السلطة ، عذراً لكنني اعتبر ، وهو في هذا الموقع ، انه مدني ليس إلا .
وتجري ملاسنة حادة بين المدعي العام والمتهم ، يصرخ في نهايتها هذا الأخير في وجه خصمه قائلاً :
-لن تتمكنوا من السيطرة على أفكاري وعلى مشاعري . يمكنكم الحكم علي فوراً بالإعدام . احكموا علي فهذا سيكون أكثر وضوحاً .

وهنا ، ينفعل الرئيس ويأمر الشرطة بإخراج المتهم . فيرد هذا قائلاً :
   لا لزوم لذلك . سأخرج وحدي .

ويخرج فيصفق له احد الوزراء في حكومة  (فيشي )
وعندما عاد الهدوء إلى القاعة ، أعلن الرئيس انه يرفع الجلسة لتعقد في اليوم التالي ، ولو دون وجود المتهم .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وخرج الحضور وفي أذهانهم أن شيئا ما غير طبيعي يحدث في هذه المحاكمة وان لافال كان على صواب عندما أشار إليه بوضوح . 
في اليوم التالي ، بدأت الأمور مختلفة بعض الشيء . فقد أعلن الرئيس أن المحلفين رجوه بالإجماع أن يسمح للمتهم بالعودة إلى القاعة شرط أن لا يعاود سلوكه بالأمس ، تحت طائلة طرده نهائياً منها . أما محامو الدفاع ، فقد قطعوا امتناعهم عن الحضور واتوا جميعاً ليحتلوا مقاعدهم . جديد آخر ، وهو أن الاستماع إلى رئيس الجمهورية السابق ، البير لوبرون ، قد أرجئ إلى وقت آخر سيعلن فيما بعد .

بدأ محامي الدفاع الجلسة بتوضيح أسباب عدم حضوره بالأمس ، هو وزملاؤه ، قائلاً إن مستندات التحقيق لم تودع إياهم كلها . ولهذا استوجب " إعلان ذلك للملاً ، حتى يأخذ الرأي العام علماً به وبالتالي ، بالحد من حقوق الدفاع المقدسة " .

ثم انتقل إلى انتقاد سوء معاملة موكله طوال فترة التوقيت . فالزنزانة التي وضع فيها لا مثيل لها في السجن لأي موقوف من الموقوفين السياسيين . هذه الملاحظة لم ترق للرئيس مما تسبب في تعكير الجو ، لولا أن تدخل نقيب المحامين ورطب الأجواء بعض الشيء. لكن الأعصاب كانت أصبحت من التوتر بحيث تنذر بما قد لا تحمد عقباه.

وأنهى محامي الدفاع ملاحظاته بطلب إعادة القضية برمتها إلى قاضي التحقيق لاستكمال الملف وسد الثغرات فيه . ويذكر أن المتهم طلب نفسه في جلسة الأمس . وقد قال المحامي في هذا الصدد :

-لماذا لا تكون قضية بيار لافال كبيرة قدر كبره ؟ لماذا نحرمه من ابسط مبادئ العدالة ونمنع عليه ضمانات تعتبر من المسلمات التي لا نقاش حولها ؟ اليس في هذا مناسبة لإلقاء الضوء على سنوات أربع من تاريخنا الدراماتيكي ؟

وتلاه زميله ، محامي الدفاع الثاني ( جاك بارادوك ) ليؤكد الطلب ، مبرراً إياه بصعوبة استدعاء السياسيين الذين  يزمع دعوتهم للشهادة ، في خضم المعركة الانتخابية التي تخوضها البلاد . وأنهى المحامي طلبه بهذا التساؤل ، والذي طرحه بنبرة الاتهام المبطن:

-ما هي الأوامر التي وجهت إليك ، سيدي الرئيس ، لتتغاضى عن مثل هذه النواقص ؟ ويستشيط الرئيس غضباً وإحراجا ويرد على المحامي قائلاً :
-أمنعك من أن تكلمني بهذه اللهجة . وعليك أن تعلم إنني لا أتلقى أمرا من احد. وهذا نهجي منذ خمس وأربعين سنه ، أي منذ بدأت أتولى منصب القضاء .

    وهنا يتدخل المتهم ليطلب من المحكمة أن تستكمل إجراءات التحقيق وسط  صخب اضطر الرئيس لرفع الجلسة بحجة التداول من الدفاع .

استمر رفع الجلسة ثلاثة أرباع الساعة خرجت هيئة المحكمة في أثرها ليعلن الرئيس أن طلب الدفاع مردود وان ملف التحقيقات لن يعاد إلى قاضي التحقيق .
	وصرخ لافال من قفصه :
-هذا معيب . أنها فضيحة . إنكم لا تحاكمون هنا شخصاً بقدر ما تحاكمون سياسة .
ويرد عليه المدعي العام :
     - صحيح . نحن نحاكم سياسة . لكنها سياسة صنعها وجسدها هذا الشخص .		
  فيردف لافال قائلاً :
-طالما إنكم ترفضون طلب استكمال نواقص التحقيق ، فاني اطلب إدراج الطلب ومناقشته في الجريدة الرسمية . لعل في هذا تعويضاً عن الإجحاف وطعن العدالة .
-لقد استعاد لافال ذاته . انه يتحدث ، كما كان بالامس كرئيس للوزراء لا كمتهم . يتحدث وهو جالس بملء راحته على كرسيه في قفص الاتهام . وقد يكون هذا السلوك من دواعي الامتعاض الذي بدا واضحاً على وجوه أعضاء المحكمة وهيئة المحلفين .
ويكمل الرئيس استجوابه وسط هذا الجو المشحون .
-الم تكن تمارس سيطرتك وتأثيرك على الرئيس بيتان بما كان يتخذه من قرارات ؟
-أبدا .... كان يكفي أن ابدي له رأياً ليعمل بعكسه .
-لكنك كنت في فترة من الفترات وزير دولة ومرشحاً لخلافة بيتان .
-وزير دولة ! وأي يد لي في هذا المنصب ؟
لم يكن التقليل من دور لافال أمام الماريشال بيتان بالأمر الجديد . لقد حاول إيهام الجميع بهذا منذ الجلسة الأولى ، ساعة لمح إلى الخلافات المستمرة بينه وبين رئيسه .
    ويسترسل قائلاً :
-لم يكن موضوع خلافة بيتان بالأمر المهم بالنسبة لي ، وإذا كنت قد فكرت به في يوم من الأيام ، فذلك حتى لا أترك الساحة ، بعد رحيل الماريشال ، لأي عسكري مثله ، كنت مقتنعاً بأن رجلاً مدنياً يتسلم السلطة خير من أي عسكري . وهذا تفكير مبدئي لا يدخل الأشخاص في تكوينه. وهو ينطلق من مصلحة البلد العليا .
ثم يكمل مدفوعاً بالحماسة ، التي شحنته بها عبارته عن البلد ومصلحته العليا ، وكأنه على منصة يلقي خطاباً سياسياً خطيراً :
-وأذكركم ، انفعلت عندما رأيت مرة تلك العبارة " نحن ، فليب بيتان" يتوج بها توقعيه . قلت يومئذ في نفسي إن التاريخ يعيد البلد إلى الوراء ، إلى عهد الملكية . وهذا ما أغاظني في العمق .
-وهل أبديت احتجاجاً على هذا ؟
-وهل ينفع احتجاج مع الماريشال ؟
-لكنك مع ذلك ، قبلت منصباً رفيعاً في حكومته .
-لا منصب رفيعاً معه ، لأنه يملك كل الصلاحيات . كان دون سواه ، كل شيء . ولازلت اذكر ما قلته له ذات يوم من انه يحكم كما لم يحكم أي ملك من ملوك فرنسا ، أبان عهود الملكية المتمادية . لم يجبني . لكنه ، في اليوم التالي ، وأثناء اجتماعي به ، قال لي : " هل تشك بأن صلاحياتي تفوق بكثير ما كان لويس الرابع عشر بملك " ؟ .
-ومع ذلك احتفظت بمنصبك في حكومته !
-احتفظت به كما احتفظ به الجميع ، كل في الموقع الذي هو فيه .

 وانتهت جلسة اليوم ، في هذا الجو .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*في اليوم التالي ، في السادس من تشرين الأول – أكتوبر ، بدأ المتهم الجلسة بطلب الكلام . أثار قضية  (غيار  بوراجاس ) الذي حكم بالإعدام غيابياً لاشتراكه في عملية بيع صحيفة مارسيلية إلى الألمان والتجسس لحسابهم .وكان اسم لا فال قد تلوث بها  ، لكنه لم يحاكم ، كما لم يمثل أمام المحكمة لوجوده آنئذ في اسبانيا ،  لقد أراد المتهم من إثارته لهذه القضية أن يربك المحكمة عن طريق إعادتها إلى قوانين أصدرتها حكومة فيشي بضغط نازي . وهذه القوانين هي التي طبقتها المحكمة في القضية المذكورة ، لكن المدعي العام رفض هذه العودة إلى الوراء قائلاً للمتهم :

-لكن هذه القوانين اقترنت بتوقيعك عندما كنت في الحكم .
-وأنت طبقتها .
-أبدا .
وتدخل الرئيس لحسم الجدال وإعادة بعض الهدوء إلى القاعة ، وسأل المتهم :
-بالأمس سألتك كيف بقيت في منصبك في حكومة فيشي وسط هذا الجو المشحون بالضغوطات النازية وبفرض أراده المحتل . والجواب لا شك هو أن الألمان هم الذين وضعوك في هذا الموقع وأرادوا لك الدور .
-لا ، سيدي الرئيس .
-بلى – علماً بأني لا أود أن اتخذ صفة الاتهام . لكني القي ضوءاً ربما يكون في ذلك بعض الفائدة .
هنا ، بدأت همهمة في القاعة . صحيح إن معظم الحضور لا يتعاطف مع لافال ، لكن تنصيب الرئيس نفسه في مركز الاتهام لم يرق لهم . فهذا مخالف لأبسط قواعد أصول المحاكمة وطعن للعدالة في الصميم .
وينتهزها لافال ليهاجم . وتدب الفوضى في القاعة . ووسط هذه الفوضى ينطلق المتهم كالنمر في وجه الرئيس والأعضاء :
-أمام ما خلقته بمخالفتك للأصول وكذلك ما يحويه ملف التحقيق من ثغرات وانحرافات ، أرى نفسي أمام صعوبات لست مسئولا عنها .....
-ولست مسئولا كذلك عن أفعالك طوال أربع سنوات من العمالة اليس كذلك ؟
-طالما إن المحكمة تطرح السؤال وتعقيبه بالجواب ، فأني أرى أن نتوقف عند هذا الحد ، حفاظاً على حرمة العدالة وجلالها .
ويتدخل احد المحلفين للدفاع عن موقف الرئيس فتختلط الأصوات وتدب الفوضى . ويحاول صوت الرئيس أن ينفذ ليسال المتهم :
-الكلمة الآن للمحكمة . هل يرغب المتهم بالإجابة عن أسئلتها ؟
-لا .
- أحذرك من مغبة هذا الموقف . مرة ثانية ، هل تجيب عن الأسئلة .
-كلا ، طالما أن الطريقة في طرح الأسئلة هي إياها ، وطالما إن الأسئلة تطرح . بروح عدائية.
-حسناً . رفعت الجلسة .
قال الرئيس هذا وهو يغلي حنقا وحرجاً .
ويعود الهرج والمرج على أشده . حتى أن بعض المحلفين توصل إلى رفع الأيدي في وجه المتهم والى إغراقه بالسباب والشتائم :
-محرض ...!
-سوف تلقاها ، رصاصاتك الاثني عشرة !
-بل حبل المشنقة ! 
-سنسمعك تعوي بعد خمسة عشر يوماً !
وعندما قال له محلف آخر بلهجة مليئة بالحقد :
-لم تتغير !
أجابه :
-ولن أتغير .
ظلت الجلسة مرفوعة بعض الوقت . وعندما عادت والتأمت ، بدأها المتهم بقوله : 
-أن الطريقة التي تعاملني بها محكمتكم تطعن العدالة في الصميم . وحتى لا أكون شريكاً في هذه الجريمة تساق ضد العدالة ، فاني أعلن امتناعي عن الكلام .
ويرد عليه الرئيس بقولة :
-يعني ذلك انك لا زلت ترفض الإجابة ، اليس كذلك ؟
أجل .
ويهز الرئيس كتفة مبدياً بوضوح عجزه في الأمر . وبعد ذلك يأمر بمباشر المحكمة أن يدخل الشاهد الأول .
لكن مهزلة جديدة تبدأ وسط الفوضى والضجيج . لم يكن منتظراً أن يستدعى الشهود في هذه الجلسة . ذلك إن استجواب المتهم كان سيستغرق جلسات ، مما لم يتم معه استدعاء أي شاهد هذا اليوم .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أمام الواقع المخزي ، أعلن الرئيس تعليق الجلسة ، أسرع في إرسال الأمر المباشر ليفتش في طول باريس وعرضها عن واحد من شهود الادعاء الأربعة ، رئيس الجمهورية السابق ( البير لوبرون ) ، السفير (ليون نويل )، الجنرال وأمين سر مجلس الشيوخ السابق( دي لا بومراي ).
في هذه الأثناء ، أرسل رئيس المحكمة أيضا احد موظفيه إلى المتهم ليقنعه بالعدول عن موقفة والتجاوب مع المحكمة برده على أسئلتها . لكن موقف لافال كان صلباً :
-لا تراجع . كل ما يجري هو من صنع المحكمة . فليحكموا علي ، إنما لن يحاكموني .
وعادت المحكمة إلى الانعقاد وسط إحراج لها كبير . فلا المتهم ولا محاموه الثلاثة ، الذين تضامنوا معه ، حاضرين في مقاعدهم . مخرج صغير أتيح بشق النفس : لقد حضر ، أو أحضر، شاهد واحد من الأربعة ، وهو الرئيس السابق للجمهورية ، (البير لوبرون ) وقف هذا الشاهد ليعلن انه ليس لديه ما يقوله وما يمكن أن يكون مفيداً . اكتفى بسرد بعض الوقائع عن تسلم الافال الحكومة وعن الهدنة . وكلها لا تؤثر في صلب سير المحاكمة أو في القضية من قريب أو بعيد . 
كان من المتوقع أن يستمر المناقشات ما يقرب من ثلاثة أسابيع . لكن السؤال هو كيف لهذا الوقت أن يملأ وملف التحقيق شبه فارغ ؟ ناهيك عن إصرار المتهم على عدم المثول أمام المحكمة !
وهكذا كانت جلسة الثامن من الشهر تتخبط في جو باهت من الفراغ في الشكل وفي الأساس . فمقاعد المتهم ومحامية فارغة . أما المناقشات ، فكانت تافهة لدرجة إنها لم تثير اهتمام احد . حتى الشهود الادعاء ، ومنهم الجنرال دوايين وأمين السر العام لمجلس الشيوخ وعضو اتحاد العمال ، فكثيراً ما كانوا يغرقون الآخرين من تفاصيل مملة وسخيفة . واللحظة الوحيدة ، طوال هذه الجلسة والتي وجد فيها الحاضرون أنفسهم مشدودين بعض الشيء إلى أمر على قدر من الأهمية ، هي تلك التي قال فيها عضو الاتحاد هذا كيف إن الافال كان يستعجل فيها حكام المقاطعات على إلقاء القبض على العمال المعارضين لسياسته وزجهم في السجون . وقد بلغ عددهم خمسين ألفا ذهبوا ولم يرجعوا .
وجاء دور شهود الدفاع : ( ادوار هيريو ، بول بونكور ، البيرسارو ، بول رينو ، ليون بلوم) والجنرالات( دونين وبريدو ودي بيناي) .
والغريب أن أحدا  من هؤلاء لم يكن حاضراً . جميعهم ، وهم من السياسيين ، كانوا منهمكين في معاركهم الانتخابية بعيداً عن باريس .
وبغية كسر الجليد الذي تراكم منذ بداية هذه الجلسة ، فقد أمر المدعي العام كاتب المحكمة بقراءة الشهادة الخطية المقدمة من السيد( غازيل ) وهو دبلوماسي فرنسي سابق عمل في اسبانيا . ولشد ما كانت الدهشة مروعة للمحكمة بكافة عناصرها عندما لوحظ أن هذه الشهادة لا تمت للقضية بصلة وأنها ضمت سهواً إلى الملف ! 
وحتى يستوعب الاستهجان الذي بدا واضحاً على الوجوه ، صرخ الرئيس بوجه الكاتب قائلاً له :
-ما هذا الذي تتلوه ؟! 
وبذلك أضيفت مهزلة جديدة إلى المهازل المتراكمة في تلك المحاكمة ، التي تنظر في الواقع ، بأربع سنوات من حياة فرنسا ، أربع سنوات ، ربما كانت الأخطر في تاريخ هذا البلد الطويل .
بعد ذلك ، وللتخلص من الورطة ، أمر الرئيس برفع الجلسة لتعقد بعد قليل وفي بداية الجلسة التالية ، رأت المحكمة أن تقرأ الصفحات الخمس عشرة ، التي يتألف منها ملف التحقيقات . لكنها، وقد وجدت أن القراءة ستستغرق وقتاً قليل ، طرحت فكرة قراءة مقتطفات فقط . ولم تحتاج إلى عناء لإقناع هيئة المحلفين بالفكرة فموافقتها جاءت فورية ، وهذا دليل آخر ، يضاف إلى الأدلة السابقة ، على استهتار وسطحية ، قلما لوحظ مثلهما في محاكمة أخرى .
هذا الجو استمر في جلسة التاسع من الشهر ، وبعمق اكبر . كان على المحكمة أن تستمع في هذه الجلسة إلى شهادة (ليون نويل ) سفير فرنسا الذي سبق وأدلى بشهادة في قضية الماريشال بيتان . تقدم هذا الشاهد إلى المنصة . وعندما طلب منه الرئيس حلف اليمين ، رفض قائلاً انه سبق أن حلفها قبل شهادته المدونة في ملف التحقيق ، وانه لا يرى مسوغاً لحلفها طالما أن المتهم ومحاميه متغيبون ، وبالتالي ، لا يسعهم مناقشتها والدفاع  فيها .
وغادر الشاهد القاعة ملقناً المحكمة درساً في أصول المحاكمات ، وكذا في الحفاظ على حد ادني من الاعتبار للعدالة وحرمتها .وسط الضيق والحرج اللذين سببهما هذا التصرف للمحكمة بكامل هيئتها ، وقف المدعي العام يلقي مرافعته . كان بارداً ، بل ومتعباً . وبكلمة مختصرة ، كان غير موفق .
ومما زاد الطين بله ، انه لم يتورع عن القول أن هذه المحاكمة ينقصها الوضوح في الرؤية والصفاء في المعطيات . قالها وكأنه غير مسئول ، مع سائر المسئولين ، عن هذا الواقع . وأضاف متسائلاً :
-كيف لا تكون هذه المحاكمة كذلك ، والمتهم أصر منذ الجلسة الأولى على عدم المشاركة ؟
ويضاف اختصار إلى اختصار . فقد كانت مرافعة المدعي العام قصيرة ولم تعقبها مرافعات الدفاع أو ملاحظات المتهم . وهكذا ، في الساعة الرابعة والدقيقة العاشرة ، بدأت خلوة المداولة ولم تستمر أكثر من ساعة واحدة . ساعة واحدة في قضية على هذا القدر من الأهمية والتشعب .*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وصدر الحكم المنتظر . الإعدام بسبب " محاولة قلب نظام الحكم الجمهوري والتعامل مع العدو والخيانة العظمى " وأعقب هذا الحكم ملحق بمصادرة ممتلكات لافال بكاملها لصالح الأمة .
وعندما ابلغ المحكوم الحكم ، استمع إليه بهدوء ثم قال :
-مؤسف لأنهم لم يتركوا لي مزيداً من الوقت لأكتب صفحات أخرى من تاريخ فرنسا . وأضاف:
-ليس في نيتي التقدم بطلب التماس للعفو .
كانت الضجة التي أحدثها هذا الحكم كبيرة في فرنسا . لم يكن الاحتجاج عليه لأنه انزل عقوبة بمن تعاون مع العدو النازي ، لكن الثغرات التي لم تستكمل في التحقيقات وتحيز المحكمة طوال المحاكمة هي التي ألقت بظلال كثيفة على القضية وأحاطتها بأكثر من علامة استفهام .
وهرع محامو لافال إلى محاولة ، بل محاولات إنقاذ موكلهم . في العاشر من الشهر ، طلبوا مقابلة رئيس الحكومة ، الجنرال ( ديغول ) وفي الحادي عشر منه ، توجهوا إلى شخصيات عدة يمكن أن تكون مفيدة في هذا الإطار . منها رئيس الحكومة السابق ، بول رينو ، الذي قبل أن ينشر في جريدته ، النظام ، مقالاً ينتقد إجراءات المحاكمة دون جوهرها .
أما ( ليون) صرح بأنه لا يعتقد أن لافال كان طيباً بقدر ما يعتقد انه كان مسالماً أكثر من اللازم . واستغرب كيف أن فوتت فرصة عدم التوسع في المحاكمة .
ذلك إنها ، في نظره ، مشوقة ومفيدة في آن معاً .
في اليوم التالي ، أي في الثاني عشر ، وعند الساعة السابعة مساءً ، استقبل الجنرال ديغول المحامين الثلاثة في مكتبه . كانت المقابلة بروتوكولية . وبعدما شرح احد المحامين وجهة نظره وطلب إعادة المحاكمة ، سألهم الجنرال عماً إذا كان لديهم ما يضيفونه ، ووقف منهيا المقابلة ومودعاً إياهم بلباقة كلية .
وكان الجنرال في ظهيرة اليوم نفسه ، قد صرح لصحفيين انكليز جاؤوا يسألونه عن القضية انه لن تكون هناك " محاكمة ثانية للافال " .
خرج المحامون من مكتب الجنرال . وفي الغرفة الملاصقة ، حيث مكتب مدير قضايا العفو ، رأوا مدير مكتب الرئيس ( غاستون بالوسكي) يدخل عند الرئيس وفي يده نسخة من مجموعة القوانين . وها هو يخرج بعد لحظات ليعلن للمحامين الثلاثة أن الرئيس سيطلب استشارة من حارس الأختام الموجود حالياً في مدينة رين لإدارة حملته الانتخابية .
وعلى هذا ، فانه سيرسل إليه غداً رسالة محمولة بالطائرة مع احد موظفي وزراه العدل لهذه الغاية .
أسرع المحامون إلى الكاتب ( فرنسوا موريال ) لينشر في جريدة ( الفيغارو ) مقالاً آخر يضيفه إلى مقالاته التي باشر بنشرها منذ أيام ، وفيها  ينتقد سياسية التصفيات التي تتبعها المحاكم للتخلص من خصوم غير مرغوب فيهم . وقد أراد المحامون بهذه الخطوة دفع الحكومة والمحكمة العليا لتقرير إعادة المحاكمة ، خوفاً من التلوث في الاتهام بنحر العدالة .
لم يكتب مورياك المقال . لكنه كتب ، بعد شيء من النقاش ، رسالة إلى حارس الأختام حملتها الطائرة ، التي حملت رسالة ديغول .
يوم الثالث عشر ، لم يرشح أي خبر من رئاسة الحكومة . اليوم التالي ، كان يوم أحد . ويوم الأحد لا تنفذ أحكام إعدام . مساء ذلك اليوم الطويل ، رن جرس التليفون في مكتب احد المحامين، الأستاذ البيرنو ، ليعلن المتحدث عبر الخط :
-سيدي ، أنا مكلف من الرئاسة بإبلاغك ان بيار لافال سيعدم غداً صباحاً . اللقاء أمام قصر العدل ، حيث ستكون بانتظارك سيارة تنقلك إلى مكان التنفيذ .
-وهكذا حسم الموضوع ، ولن تكون هناك إعادة للمحاكمة . وما أن انتهت تلك المخابرة الهاتفية  حتى توجه المحامون إلى السجن حيث يقبع موكلهم في إحدى زنزاناته .
دخلوا إليه بعد إذن خاص ، وبعد أن أشير إليهم بعدم إبلاغه موعد تنفيذ الحكم . وقد وجدوا لافال آخر ، لم يعد ذلك الرجل القوي والمتغطرس ، لقد حل محله إنسان آخر ، إنسان يتمسك بالحياة ويريد أن يستمر فيها . وها هو يتوجه إلى محاميه يطلب أن يتصلوا بشخصيات ، سماها لهم ، ممكن أن يكونوا مفيدين في أطار طلب العفو أو إعادة المحاكمة . ولم يكتف بذلك ، بل أشار إليهم أن يمسكوا أقلاما وورقاً ليملي عليهم رسائل بهذا الشأن . كان عصبياً ومتشنجاً وهو يردد :
أرفض أن أموت . أرفض .
انه يرفض أن يموت ، ولكن اليس بعد فوات الأوان ؟ وارتبك المحامون . أطاعوه في كتابة الرسائل ولم يكتشفوا له السر الرهيب .
كانت الساعة تدق الثامنة صباحاً ، يوم الرابع عشر من شهر تشرين الأول – أكتوبر من عام 1945 ، عندما بدأ المكلفون بالتنفيذ ، من رسميين وسواهم ، بالصعود إلى السيارات التي ستقلهم إلى السجن . وصلوا ودخلوا زنزانة لافال . أما سائر الزنزانات ، فقد أغلقت شبابيكها الصغيرة المطلة على الممر حتى لا يرى المحكومين الآخرون ترتيبات تنفيذ حكم بإعدام محكوم زميل لهم.
فتح الحارس المكلف زنزانة لافال الذي كان نائماً . لحق به المدعي العام وربت على كتفه ليوقظه . نهض المسكين ، فقال له المدعي العام :
-بيار لافال ، حان الوقت ، تهيأ للموت بشجاعة .
لم يجب لافال . ولم يتحرك . تقدم أحد محاميه وهزه قليلاً قائلاً له :
-أرجوك يا سيدي . من أجلك ، من أجل محاميك ، من أجل التاريخ ، تشجع .
واستمر لافال في جموده بعض الوقت . أخيراً ، التفت ببطء وأفلت زجاجة صغيرة فارغة كان يمسكها بيده . لقد تجرع السم . ويتقدم الطبيب الشرعي بسرعة ليتفحص الزجاجة ويقول :
-انه السيانور 
وتسترعي انتباه الحضور قصاصة ورق كتب عليها :
-ارفض أن أموت برصاصات فرنسية . لا أريد أن يشترك جنود فرنسيون في قتل القانون . لقد اخترت موتي بسم الرومان . هذا السم ، سبق وخبأته في طيات ثيابي .
وأسرع طبيبي السجن إلى إسعاف لافال المحتضر ، بعد أن رفض الطبيب الشرعي هذه المهمة متذرعاً بموقف إنساني . أسرع إلى الحقن اللازمة وغسيل المعدة . وقد دام هذا الإسعاف قرابة ساعتين .
وحوالي الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً ، وكان لافال قد تماثل إلى الشفاء ، أذاعت وزارة العدل بياناً فيه من البلية ما يضحك : قال البيان :
" لم تعد حياة بيار لافال في خطر " وهذا يعني إن الإعدام سيتم .
وبعد لحظات ، كان لافال قد لبس ثيابه ووضع باقته البيضاء ووشاحه ذا اللونين .  كما كان قد مشط شعره ووضع قبعته على رأسه . أرادوا أن يجلسوه على كرسي لينقلوه إلى حيث الإعدام فرفض قائلاً :
-رئيس وزراء فرنسا يموت واقفاً . سأستجمع قواي لأصمد هذه اللحظة التي بقيت في حياتي .
وبسبب الحالة الصحية التي وصل إليها فقد رأى أولو الأمر أن ينفذ الحكم في فناء السجن ، لا  في قلعة شاتيون ، كما كان مقررا .
والتفت إلى القضاة الذين حكموا عليه وقال لهم :
-لقد أردتم حضور هذا المشهد . ابقوا إذا حتى النهاية .
وعندما طلب أن يسمح له بإعطاء الأمر ، للجنود المكلفين بإطلاق النار ، رفض طلبه لأنه " مخالف للقانون " .
عندما ، التفت إلى هؤلاء وقال لهم :
-أنا أسامحكم . فأنتم غير مسئولين . صوبوا نحو القلب . تحيا فرنسا 
وقبل أن ينهي مرة ثانية عبارة " تحيا فرنسا " كان كل شيء قد انتهى . مات بيار لافال وكانت الساعة تشير إلى الثانية عشرة والدقيقة الثانية والثلاثين ظهراً .*



*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*الأخت الكريمة/ليلة عشق
بسم الله ماشاء الله
محاكمات شيقة وجميلة وأسلوب مميز ورائع لعرضها كما عوتينا
وهو ليس بجديد عليك أختى الكريمة ليلة عشق .
بالأضافة الى المجهود الكبير لسردها لنا .
لك كل التحية والتقدير والأحترام على هذا المجهود الوافر.
وأستئزنك بالمشاركة لمحاكمات أخرى هامة أيضاأقوم بأضافتها.
دومت بكل خير وسعادة
مع خالص تحياتى*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الأخت الكريمة/ليلة عشق
> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> محاكمات شيقة وجميلة وأسلوب مميز ورائع لعرضها كما عوتينا
> وهو ليس بجديد عليك أختى الكريمة ليلة عشق .
> بالأضافة الى المجهود الكبير لسردها لنا .
> لك كل التحية والتقدير والأحترام على هذا المجهود الوافر.
> وأستئزنك بالمشاركة لمحاكمات أخرى هامة أيضاأقوم بأضافتها.
> دومت بكل خير وسعادة
> مع خالص تحياتى*


*الأستاذ الفاضل أشرف المملوك 

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الجميلة في شخصي......
وهو ليس بجديد عليك مما عهدتة منك في مواضيعك القيمة ومشاركاتك المميزة .....
جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك ......
وفي انتظارك مشاركاتك القيمة ومحاكمات أخري لتزيد الموضوع من ثراء قلمك روعة وبهاء ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*ومن أشهر السفاحين فى تاريخ مصر , القاتل المعروف باسم " الخط "
 والحقيقة أن هناك أكثر من شخص من المطاريد الذين سكنوا جبال الصعيد هربا من الملاحقة القانونية حملوا اسم خط الصعيد , ولكن أشهرهم وأكثرهم دموية هو " محمد منصور " الذى بدأت قصته بسبب جريمة قتل بسبب الثأر انتقاما لمقتل أحد أقاربه, ومن بعدها استمرت لعبة القط والفأر بينه وبين رجال الشرطة لمدة زادت على 34 عاما بدات من عام 1914 وحتى عام 1940 وعلى مدى هذه السنوات تحول منصور الى أسطورة اختلطت فيها الوقائع الحقيقية بالمبالغات منها احدى القصص العجيبة عندما علم أن مأمور أسيوط سيشاهد أحد الافلام فى سينما المدينة, وهنا دخل الخط قاعة العرض وجلس الى جوار المأمور مباشرة وقدم له سيجارة من علبته الانيقة وفى اليوم التالى أرسل اليه رسالة يقول فيها " انه الخط وهو سعيد بالسهرة معه فى السينما.. وجاءت نهاية الخط الدرامية عندما استطاعت الشرطة أن تستدرجه لمنزل أحد أصدقائه وتحاصره وعندما رفض أن يستسلم تم اطلاق النار عليه وقتله واراد بعض أهالى أسيوط وبعض ضباطها أن يحملوا جثته على " سيارة كارو " ويطوفوا بها المدينة لكن محافظها الشاعر الرقيق عزيز باشا أباظة رفض ذلك احتراما لقدسية الموت وخشية الهجوم على الجثة من أعدائه أو حملها على الاعناق من محبيه.*
*نقلا عن جريدة  الدستور*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل أشرف المملوك 

سلمت يداك علي هذه المشاركة القيمة للموضوع ......
وفي انتظار المزيد من المشاركات بقلمك الجميل ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ........

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

رائعة المحاكمات يا ليلة عشق
صدقينى انا بقالى حوالى ساعة اقرا فى الموضوع باستمتاع شديد 
وأنا أقرا تفاصيل المحاكمات المختلفة

فى انتظار باقى المحاكمات التاريخية

----------


## ليلة عشق

> رائعة المحاكمات يا ليلة عشق
> صدقينى انا بقالى حوالى ساعة اقرا فى الموضوع باستمتاع شديد 
> وأنا أقرا تفاصيل المحاكمات المختلفة
> 
> فى انتظار باقى المحاكمات التاريخية


*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 

أشكر لك هذا الحضور المتميز بقلبك النابض دائما واهتمامك وتذوقك لكل أضافة ......
واعذري لي تأخري عن تكملة الموضوع وباذن الله في طريقي لأستكمالة ........
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*مصرع المركيزة الحسناء (دي جانج )

القصة تدور حول مصرع ( المركيزة دي جانج ) وقاتلها القس (دي جانج)  والمركيزة دي جانج كانت زوجة أخيه، وكانت جميلة ومتدينة، وقد لمعت في بلاط الملك لويس الرابع عشر، وكانت ثرية ورثت عن جدها ما يزيد علي العشرين ألفا من الجنيهات ثمن أراض زراعية وكان اسمها قبل الزواج (مدموازيل شاتو بلان)

وقد تزوجت أول مرة وكانت في الثالثة عشرة من عمرها من المركيز (ده كاستلان) الابن الأكبر للدوق ( دي فيلار) من اعرق الأسر الفرنسية وكان ذلك في عام 1649، الذي قدمها إلي البلاط الملكي، وأعجب بجمالها ورقتها ( لويس الرابع عشر ) ، وأطلق عليها اسم ( الريفية الحسناء)  حتى أن ملكة السويد (كريستينا) عندما رأتها أعجبت بجمالها وقالت إنها لو كانت رجلا لوقعت في غرامها من أول نظرة!

وعندما مات زوجها الشاب غرقا علي ظهر سفينة بالقرب من جزيرة صقل يدا، امتنعت عن الظهور في حفلات القصر الملكي، ثم عاشت فترة مع والدتها ثم انتقلت إلي قرية ( أفينون ) لتباشر الزراعة في أرضها. ثم وقع اختيار المركيز ( دي جانج ) لها لتكون زوجة له وكانت في العشرين من عمرها.. وكان هذا الرجل غير عابئ بها ولا ملتفت لجمالها، بل كان يبحث عن اللذة والتسلية مع نساء أخريات، وكان شديد الغيرة عليها وسارت الأحداث إلي أن زاره أخاه الأكبر (القسيس دي جانج) ليقيم معه ومعه شقيقه الأصغر ضعيف الإرادة، السقيم الخلق وكان يلقب بالفارس...

وسرعان ما بسط الأخ الأكبر نفوذه علي الأخوين، وراقت له زوجة أخيه فأحبها وراودها عن نفسها فرفضت كل محاولاته غير الأخلاقية وصدمته بعنف، وكان رد الفعل أن هام بها حبا وزاد هيامه بها، وصارحها بهواه، ولكنها ردته، ولم تأبه بتهديداته بأن يوغر عليها صدر زوجها، وذكرته انه رجل دين، وعليه أن يبتعد عن هذه الصغائر ثم رمته بنظرة ازدراء قائلة له: لو كنت ضعيفة الخلق إلي هذا الحد كما يصور لك ذهنك السقيم فإنك آخر شخص أفكر في أن أمارس معه هذا الضعف...
واغتاظ الرجل وحاول مرة أخري أن يعود ويواصل ضغوطه عليها حتى يحقق هدفه، لعلها تلين وتبادله حبا بحب، ولكن دون جدوى.
وزاد من حنقه عليها أن علاقتها بأخيه الملقب بالفارس حسنة، فهو لم يخرج عن وقاره معها،، ولكن القسيس ظن أن بينها وبين أخيه علاقة ما، وأن بينهما مشاعر الحب، وقد أغراه أخوه الأكبر أن يكون معها علاقة حب حتى ينتهز هو الفرصة ويوقع بينها وبين زوجها...
فما كان من المركيزة إلا أن احتقرته كما احتقرت الأخ الأكبر، ولم يكن هناك من وسيلة أمام هذا القسيس الذي نسي إن من مهمته الحفاظ علي الأخلاق، فأخذ يحدث زوجها عن عدم إخلاص زوجته له...
 ومن هنا أخذت العلاقات بينها وبين زوجها تزداد سوءا.

وتمضي الأحداث ، ويموت احد أقارب المركيزة الأثرياء، والذي آلت ثروته إليها، وأغري بريق الذهب الأخوة الثلاثة الذين فكروا في طريقة للاستيلاء علي هذه الثروة التي آلت إليها  ،  وفطنت هي لخطة الإخوة الثلاثة الذين حاولوا قتلها بالزرنيخ ولكن الخطة فشلت لأن من دس لها السم في القشدة لم يدرك إن القشدة تحوي عنصرا مضادا للزرنيخ وبذلك قد فسد مفعوله.. 
قررت المركيزة أن تكتب ثروتها لأمها وحررت وصية بذلك وذهبت إلي موثق العقود الرسمية وسجلت هذه الوصية، وأشهدت عليها رجلين من رجال الكنيسة.

وانتقل المركيز مع زوجته وأخويه إلي قصره في (جانج) وهي ضاحية من ضواحي (أفينون) لتمضية فصل الشتاء هناك، ذهبت إلي هذا القصر خائفة من الانتقام.. ودخل عليها القسيس وطلب منها أن تكتب أموالها لزوجها فرفضت، وعاد إليها وفي يده اليسري كوب به شراب أسود اللون، بينما شهر بيده اليمني مسدسا في وجهها وصاح قائلا:  لابد من موتك.. فاختاري الميتة التي تشائين.. إما بالرصاص أو بالسم أو بالسيف...*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*استغاثت ولكن لم تعد تسمع إلا رجع بكاء.. استعطفت بلا جدوى. ودخل الأخ الفارس ولم يحرك ساكنا وأرغمت علي شرب السم ،وخارت قواها، وخرج الإخوان وهما علي يقين بأنها سوف تموت، وتحاملت هي علي نفسها وقفزت من النافذة المطلة علي حديقة القصر، ثم وضعت أصبعها في حلقها وأفرغت ما في بطنها، وخفف ذلك من أثر السم، ثم انطلقت بسرعة إلي الطريق وصرخت طالبة النجدة.
ولحق بها القسيس وأخوه، وحاولا أن يقنعا الناس بان زوجة أخيهم مصابة بلوثة عقلية وثم أمر الناس بالتفرق حتى لا يروا امرأة أخيهم بهذه الحالة المزرية، ثم هددهم بالمسدس، وأدخلها إلي احد المنازل المجاورة.
وما كادت تدخل المنزل حتى استل الأخ الملقب بالفارس السيف وأخذ يطعنها في كل أجزاء جسدها، وغرقت هي في دمها، بينما خرج ليبشر أخاه بأنه قتل المركيزة...
ودخل الشقيق الأكبر ليطلق عليها الرصاص أيضا حتى يخمد آخر أنفاسها، ولكن الزناد لم ينطلق لخلل فيه، وما أن شاهد الناس المركيزة وهي غارقة في دمائها حتى تأكدوا إن الأمر ليس أمر امرأة فقدت عقلها كما يدعي الجانيين، ولكن الأمر هي أمر جريمة محكمة، وعندما حاول الناس الإمساك بالجانيان والفتك بهما، تمكنا من الهرب، بينما كانت المركيزة مازالت تنبض بالحياة، وحاول النسوة إسعافها بينما سارع البعض لإبلاغ البوليس، عن الجانيين اللذين فرا وهربا دون أن يتمكن الناس بالإمساك بهما...

وجاء البوليس وتحدثت المركيزة عن الإخوة الثلاثة الذين ارتكبوا هذه الجريمة.. وتحدثت عن الدوافع التي دفعت كل منهما لقتلها..
وظهرت الحقيقة أمام الناس وأمام البوليس ثم سرعان ما فاضت روحها.. وعند تشريح جثتها عثر علي كمية كبيرة من السم في أمعائها كانت السبب المباشر في الوفاة.

أصدر برلمان ( تولوز ) أمرا بالقبض علي الإخوة الثلاثة، فقبض علي المركيز، أما القسيس والفارس فلم يعثر لهما علي أثر.
وصدر الحكم حضوريا علي المركيز بالسجن مدي الحياة وبمصادرة أمواله وممتلكاته، وبإعدام القسيس والفارس بعد القبض عليهما بطحن عظامها في آلة التعذيب.
ولم يرض الرأي العام عن الحكم الصادر ضد المركيز إذ كان يري أنه أيضا يستحق الإعدام كشقيقيه.

وكانت العادة المتبعة في ذلك العهد هي السماح للمحكوم عليهم بالسجن المؤبد بالالتحاق بالجيش الذي يحارب الأتراك، فالتحق به المركيز حيث قتل في أول موقعة حربية اشترك فيها، كما قتل الفارس في احدي المعارك وكان قد تطوع خفية في الجيش. أما القسيس القاتل فقد تمكن من الإفلات من يد العدالة وهرب إلي هولندا حيث تسمي باسم ( لامارتيليير).. ووقع في غرام احدي قريبات (الكونت دي ليبا) حاكم مدينة (خين) الذي رفض الموافقة علي زواجه من قريبته بحجة انه لا يعرف عن أصله شيئا ولكن هذا الزواج تم بالرغم منه.. إذ كانت الفتاة خليلة للقسيس العاهر من مدة قبل أن يتقدم رسميا لطلب يدها. 


ومن الغريب أن القسيس اعترف لزوجته بقصته كاملة، وان اسمه الحقيقي هو (دي جانج) فكانت المسكينة ترتعد فرائصها كلما نظرت إليه ولكنها لم تفض لأحد بهذا السر الرهيب، وقضي القس نحبه في هولندا علي انه السيد (لامارتيليير) الطيب القلب....

* * * 
ويقول مؤلف الكتاب
أليست هذه الجريمة العجيبة تعطي صورة للنفس البشرية عندما تعميها الأهواء والشهوات، وعندما يحتجب الضمير، ويتحول الإنسان إلي وحش كاسر يتصرف بغباء شديد.. لا يحد من أهوائه وشهواته حدود، ويصبح كل همه بعد أن يعميه الحقد عن الحقيقة، فيرتكب مالا يمكن أن يتصوره من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من فضيلة أو حياء.. ولكنه الإنسان عندما ينسلخ عن إنسانيته فيصبح مسخا آدميا قبيحا لا يستحق الرثاء.. بل يستحق أن يهال عليه تراب النسيان، بعد أن ينال جزاءه في أعماق السجون، أو في غياهب الإعدام....*



*
والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*المصريين في الخارج ...حقوق ضائعة بين الداخل والخارج  

اعتقالات غير قانونية و معاملة لا إنسانية واحتجاز تعسفي ، و محاكمات غير عادلة ، و منع من السفر ، و ترحيل . . 

تشير الأحداث إلى أن هناك العديد من المصريين في سجون الدول العربية والأجنبية، وإبقائهم داخل السجون محتجزين يعرضهم لمعاملات لا إنسانيه و إبقائهم دون رعاية يزيد من الأمر خطورة ، وذلك يرجع إلى تجاهل السفارات المصرية لهم وعدم التدخل السريع والفعال لحمايتهم من السجن وضياع حقوقهم فضلا عن تعرض الكثير منهم للقتل أو السرقة بالإكراه .

وفي حالات الوفاة التي قد تحدث أحياناً للمهاجر أثناء سفره و بعد ضياع العمر بحثا عن مورد رزق لتحسين الأوضاع المالية فان إمكانية تقل الجثمان إلى أرض الوطن يستلزم تكاليف فوق طاقة الأسر المصرية الأمر الذي يضطرها إلى دفن أبنائها في الخارج .

إلى جانب تعرض الكثير من المصريين وخاصةً المسافرين أو المتواجدين بالولايات المتحدة الامريكيه إلى مضايقات وتمييز داخل المطارات والمدارس وتعرض كل من يشتبه فيه بأنه مسلم أو عربي إلى حالات قتل أو تهديد بالقتل و قد انتشر ذلك بعد أحداث سبتمبر دون أن تتدخل السفارات المصرية هناك بأي طريقة أو تتخذ أي تدابير لضمان حماية الرعايا المصريين من الاضطهاد وانتهاك حقوقهم أو معاملتهم معامله لا إنسانيه سواء من قبل الحكومة الامريكيه أو الشعب الأمريكي فقد أصبح الأصل هو الاتهام و علية أن يثبت براءته باستمرار و بأنه ليس إرهابيا أو ضد الغرب . 



حالات نموذجية :  حالة المواطن / صلاح مصطفى شحاتة 
سافر المذكور للعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث عمل بوظيفة مندوب مبيعات لدي شركة عبد العزيز الراجحي بفرع وادي الدواسر بالرياض ، وقد كانت تعاملات الشركة لدي عملائها بمبالغ مؤجلة يحصلها المذكور بالأجل ، إلا إنه فوجيء بمطالبة الشركة له بالمبالغ الآجلة وذلك دون إعطائه فرصة لتحصيل تلك المبالغ و علي اثر ذلك تم احتجاز المذكور على ذمة القضية رقم 5435 لسنة 1420 ه والتي صدر فيها الحكم ضد المذكور بالسجن لمدة خمسة أشهر لتعسره في السداد وتم حبسه منذ شهر أكتوبر من عام 1999 بالسجن العام بحي الملذ بالرياض ثم تم نقله لسجن الحاير بالرياض وحتى الآن لم يخرج المذكور علي الرغم من انتهاء المدة المقررة للحبس تاركا زوجته و أولاده القصر دون راعي أو عائل لهم و خاطبت المنظمة الجهات المسئولة للعمل نحو الإفراج عن المذكور و ذلك حتى يتسنى له سداد المبالغ المطالبة منه مراعاة لظروفه الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية .

إيهاب صلاح الدين عبد العزيز محمد - محاكمة غير عادلة ومنصفة 
سافر للبحث عن عمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث التحق بالعمل بوظيفة مندوب مبيعات لدي مؤسسة مبيعات بمؤسسة الحمد و صاحبها السيد/خالد سليمان الحمد (الكفيل) 

و بسبب خلافات بينه وبين كفيله و مماطلة الأخير في سداد قيمة العمولة التي تقدر بـ 2% و المستحقة للمذكور 
و علي اثر ذلك تقدم المذكور برفع دعوى قضائية برقم 5678/8 ( قضية تزوير ) بتاريخ 8/8/1424 هـ ضد الكفيل إلا أن أوراق القضية اختفت من المحكمة ولم يتخذ حيال ذلك أية إجراءات قانونية هذا إلي جانب قيام الكفيل بتقديم شكوى ضد المذكور و علي اثر ذلك تم إلقاء القبض عليه علي ذمة القضية 356/292/29/92 جنوب الدمام و هو الآن يقض عقوبة صادرة ضده بسنة حبس و علي الرغم من مضي المدة إلا أن المذكور مازال قيد الحبس .



حالة المواطن / عبد المنعم السيد عبد العزيز - منع من السفر 
سافر المذكور منذ عام 1981 إلي دولة فرنسا للبحث عن فرصة عمل حيث التحق بالعمل بمهنة طباخ بمطعم اورينتال بباريس إلا انه منذ عام 2003 ازدادت حالته الصحية سوءً حيث أصيب بمرض الكبد و علي اثر ذلك دخل المستشفي للعلاج ، ثم بعدها قرر العودة إلي مصر لزيارة الأهل و استكمال العلاج إلا أن وافته المنية و علي اثر ذلك تقدمت أسرته بتاريخ 10/10/2005 بطلبات إلى السفارة الفرنسية بالقاهرة للحصول علي تأشيرة سفر للسفر إلي فرنسا للحصول على المستحقات المالية المستحقة للمذكور إلا أن السفارة رفضت الطلب و حتى الآن لم تتمكن أسرة المذكور من السفر لمتابعة الحصول علي المستحقات المادية للمذكور .



حالة المواطن / محمود محمد عبد الباقي - 
احتجاز و ترحيل 
منذ أكثر من 28 عاما سافر المذكور للعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث التحق بالعمل بورشة للمعدات الثقيلة بمنطقة البوادي المنطقة الصناعية لصاحبها ردة الله سليم عليثة الحربي ( الكفيل ) حيث عمل لديه بوظيفة عامل ميكانيكي معدات ثقيلة ، وفي غضون عام 2004 تعرض لحادث أصيب علي أثره بكسر في الزراع الأيسر الأمر الذي اضطره للعودة إلي القاهرة للعلاج و بتاريخ 6 ربيع الأول 1424 هـ و أثناء عودته إلي الأراضي السعودية فوجيء بإيقافه بمطار جدة حيث القي القبض عليه من قبل السلطات السعودية و ادخل سجن الأبعاد بجدة حيث استمر حبسه لمدة 42 يوما عومل فيهما معاملة غير لائقة ولا إنسانية ثم بعدها تم ترحيله إجباريا إلي مصر بتاريخ 8/7/1425 هـ دون السماح له بمتابعة أعماله أو تسوية أوضاعه المالية . 

 حالة المواطن / مصباح يوسف جودة - اختفاء 
في غضون عام 1988 سافر المذكور إلى دولة العراق للبحث عن فرصة عمل حيث عمل كمدرس بمدرسة الثانوية الصناعية بمحافظة صلاح الدين بقضاء بلد حي الشهداء ، و استقر هناك وتزوج من عراقية الجنسية و أنجب منها أولاد وكان دائم الاتصال بمصر ، و مع بداية عام 2006 انقطع الاتصال و أبلغت زوجته بتاريخ 16/1/2006 عن اختفائه بعد أن قامت مجموعة من القوات الأمريكية باقتحام منزله الكائن بحي الشهداء حيث قامت بإلقاء القبض عليه دون إبداء الأسباب القانونية لذلك . 

حالة المواطن / صلاح محمد سالم السيد - تعرض لحالة احتجاز تعسفي  

سافر المذكور للعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث عمل كمندوب مبيعات بشركة الشرق الأوسط للتجهيزات تحت كفالة السيد/ خليل فقيه و في غضون عام 1999 و علي اثر خلافات مادية ترك المذكور العمل لديه ، وبعد 10 شهور نقل كفالته لأخر إلا انه فوجيء بكفيله الأول الذي قام باستغلال نفوذه لاحتجاز المذكور بقسم شرطة القصيم و منع عنه الزيارة و لم يتم التحقيق معه و احتجازه دون وجود سند قانوني . 

حالة المواطن / احمد خيري عبد السلام - اختفاء  
" أنا أم الضابط بحري / احمد خيري عبد السلام قطب كان يعمل علي متن السفينة الكسندروس التابعة لشركة أردنية هو وتسعة مصريين آخرين و التي كانت متجهة من الأردن إلي تونس و بتاريخ 4/1/2005 انقطعت أخباره و انقطعت عن السفينة كل الأخبار بزعم أنها كانت أمام السواحل الليبية و منذ ذلك التاريخ و نحن مثل أمواج البحر التي لا ترسي علي بر " 
( الحالة رقم 7 )
هيام محمد توفيق 
ام مصرية لا تعلم مصير ابنها 


المذكور يعمل ضابط بحري علي متن السفينة (الكسندروس ) التابعة لشركة أردنية ،

و التي أبحرت بتاريخ 27/12/2004 و هي ترفع علم بنما من ميناء العقبة بالأردن متجهة إلي تونس و علي متنها طاقم مكون من 12 فرداً أغلبيتهم من المصريين ، إلا انه بتاريخ 4/1/2005 انقطعت الأخبار عن السفينة بزعم أنها كانت أمام السواحل الليبية و 

بتاريخ 26/1/2005 أخطرت وزارة الخارجية بكتابها إلي الهيئة المصرية لسلامة الملاحة البحرية انه قد تم احتجاز السفينة المذكورة و من عليها عن طريق السلطات الليبية بميناء بنغازي و

حتى الآن لم تتلقي المنظمة أية معلومات تفيد إجلاء مصير المذكور والسفينة .

 حالة المواطن / وليد بدري سيد يونس - احتجاز تعسفي و معاملة لا إنسانية في غضون عام 2001 سافر المذكور للعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية حيث التحق بالعمل كمحفظ للقران الكريم بجمعية لتحفيظ القران بمنطقة مكة المكرمة محافظة الكامل قرية الشرع و المسئول عنها السيد / دخيل اخيضر السلمي .

إلا انه بتاريخ 20 جماد الأول 1426 هـ فوجيء المذكور وعقب قيامه بأداء صلاة الظهر بمسجد دخيل بمجموعة من أفراد من المباحث العامة حيث قاموا بإلقاء القبض عليه و تقيده بالقيود الحديدية و تم اقتياده إلي قسم شرطة تنعيم ثم

بعد ذلك تم ترحيله إلي سجن الرصيفة بمكة المكرمة هذا دون عرضه علي أية جهة تحقيق . والذي استمر في محبسه لمدة 51 يوما تعرض خلالهم للتعذيب والمعاملة ألا إنسانية إلي جانب حبسه بزنزانة انفرادي و جلده و حرمانه من المياه و من الشرب . و صعقه بالكهرباء ،

و ذلك لإجباره علي الاعتراف بالاشتراك في جناية قتل المقدم مبارك السواط ، و بعد ذلك تم عرضه علي جهة للتحقيق معه في ذلك الشأن حيث وجهة إليه تهمة الاشتراك في جناية القتل سالفة الذكر ثم نقل إلي زنزانة جماعي لمدة 47 يوما و بعد ذلك و بتاريخ 27 شعبان 1426 ه ـ صدر قرار من السيد وزير الداخلية بإطلاق صراح المذكور لعدم ثبوت أية أدلة تدينه و القبض علي القاتل الحقيقي و تم بعد ذلك ترحيل المذكور إلي سجن الإصلاحية للترحيلات و تم إيداعه بعنبر 13 للجوازات و الذي استمر قيد الحبس لمدة 66 يوما ً . و بتاريخ 5/11/1426 هـ تم ترحيله دون السماح له بالحصول علي متعلقاتة الشخصية أو حقوقه المادية طرف الجمعية محل عمله . 

 حالة المواطن/ محمد فرج أحمد ندا - تعرض لحالة من الاحتجاز التعسفي  
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 11/8/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر منذ عام 1992 إلى المملكة العربية السعودية للعمل محاسبا بمجموعة شركات الراجحي- شركة فرسان للسفر والسياحة.

وبتاريخ 17/7/2004 فوجئ المذكور بإلقاء القبض عليه من قبل ضباط قسم شرطة السلمانية - بالرياض تنفيذا لقرار القبض عليه الذي صدر من الإنتربول المصري إلى الإنتربول السعودي، وما زال المذكور محتجزا حتى الآن بناء على صدور حكم ضده بالحبس غيابيا في الدعوى رقم 7123 لسنة 2003 جنح شبرا . وقامت أسرته بالمعارضة في الحكم وبناء عليه تم إلغاؤه،

كما تقدمت بطلب للإنتربول المصري مرفق به أصل شهادة صادرة من محكمة جنح شبرا الخيمة تفيد أن الحكم الغيابي معارض فيه لجلسة 30/9/2004. وبناء عليه صدر قرار من الإنتربول المصري بكف البحث عنه، وأبلغ به مكتب الإنتربول السعودي بموجب الفاكس رقم 1903 الصادر بتاريخ في 2/8/2004،

كما تم إخطار القنصلية المصرية في السعودية بصدور قرار بكف البحث عنه بموجب الفاكس رقم 1910 الصادر في ذات التاريخ، ورغم ذلك فما زال المذكور محتجزا حتى الآن بقسم شرطة السلمانية -الرياض دون أي سند قانوني.

بتاريخ 21/8/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المعنية للإفراج عن المذكور لعدم وجود سند أو مبرر قانوني لاستمرار احتجازه .



  حالة المواطن/ محمد أبو سريع عبد الكريم - ضياع حقوق مادية مستحقة 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 16/5/2004 تفيد أن المذكور وأولاده سافروا إلى المملكة العربية السعودية منذ 20 عاما، وخلال هذه الفترة أودع أمواله بشركة السلام للاستثمار والتنمية التي يملكها السيد/ محيى الدين عبد الله هلال، مصري الأصل وحاصل على الجنسية السعودية، بغية الاستثمار في المشروعات الإسلامية،

كما أودع مدخراته ومدخرات أسرته لدى شركة الإخلاص للاستثمار التي تعود ملكيتها إلى كل من رأفت أحمد عطية البرديني، ونبيل أحمد عطية البرديني وزوجته، ومحمد عبد العزيز علي الشيخ، وجميعهم مصريون . إلا أن المذكور وأولاده -داليا ودينا وراندا وعبد الله- لم يحصلوا على تلك الأموال حتى الآن . وبتاريخ 16/5/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المعنية بغية العمل على إعادة المستحقات المالية للمذكور وأولاده الموجودة لدى شركتي السلام والإخلاص للاستثمار.



  حالة المواطن / سامي محمد حسن - احتجاز خطأ 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 10/10/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر للكويت منذ عام 1990 عمل بعدة أعمال تجارية وتملك مطاعم ومحلات هناك، وبعد ذلك التحق بالعمل مدير مبيعات لدى المجموعة الخليجية السعودية للتجارة العامة والمقاولات لصاحبها علي بن يسر الحساوي - فرع الكويت وتحت كفالتها .

ولكن بتاريخ 5/6/1996 تم القبض على المذكور وإيداعه لدى إدارة الإبعاد لاتهامه بقضية شيك بدون رصيد رقم 1112/95 جنايات الجايرية (23/95 الجايرية)، واستمر المذكور بالحبس منذ 5/6/1996 وحتى 22/2/1997، وبعد ذلك حفظت القضية، حيث تبين أنه تم احتجاز المذكور بطريق الخطأ ودون وجه حق، وقيدت القضية ضد شخص آخر، وأضرت فترة الاحتجاز بالمذكور أضرارا مادية ومعنوية فادحة . بتاريخ 18/10/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المعنية.



حالة المواطن / حسين مبارك مصطفى أبو العلا - احتجاز تعسفي و ترحيل  
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 28/8/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر بصحبة زوجته للعمل بالكويت مشرف أمن لدى مؤسسة المصباح الفضي للتجارة العامة والمقاولات منذ عام 2001، وبتاريخ 17/5/2004 تم إلقاء القبض على المذكور ، من قبل الإدارة العامة للمباحث بمعرفة الضابط/ عبد الله بورحمة على إثر خلافات زوجية واستمر في الحبس حتى 13/6/2004 داخل النظارة رقم 4 بالمباحث الجنائية، ثم تم ترحيله إلى سجن الإبعاد وحتى الآن لم يتم الإفراج عنه أو التحقيق معه أو معرفة سبب الإبعاد.

تقدمت المنظمة بتاريخ 1/9/2004 ببلاغات إلى الجهات المعنية لمعرفة الموقف القانوني للمذكور والمطالبة بالإفراج عنه لعدم وجود سند أو مبرر قانوني لحبسه والسماح له بمزاولة عمله وتوفيق أوضاعه المالية، إلى جانب السماح له بمتابعة القضايا المرفوعة من قبله والتي ما زالت متداولة حتى الآن، والوقوف على سبب حجزه وسبب الإبعاد.



حالة المواطن / عبد المنعم محمد النادي يوسف 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 28/6/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر منذ عام 1997 إلى الكويت للقيام بأعمال النجارة بمشروع جابر العلي التابع لهيئة الإسكان، بموجب العقد رقم م. ع. ر. س/ع/ 796-97/98 وذلك من 9/98 إلى 12/99. حيث أوكل إليه القيام بأعمال النجارة بعدد 260 منزل والمباني العامة والخدمات الرئيسية بقطعة (3) بضاحية جابر العلي. وقام المذكور باستيفاء جميع الأعمال الموكلة إليه دون أي تقصير، وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يصرف للمذكور باقي مستحقاته المالية المتبقية والتي تقدر بحوالي 1716 دينارا كويتيا. وبتاريخ 1/7/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المعنية من أجل صرف باقي المستحقات المالية للمذكور.

 حالة المواطن/ محمد إبراهيم محمد موسى 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 22/4/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر إلى دولة الكويت في عام 1977 للعمل بوظيفة مدير مشروعات إنشائية بشركة عبد المحسن عبد العزيز - البباتين - بقطاع المقاولات، واستمر المذكور في عمله حتى عام 1982 ، وفي هذا العام انتقل للعمل مدير مشروعات وشريك بمؤسسة الخيران مع السيد/ محمد راشد الهاجري، وبتاريخ 1/11/1984 تعاقد المذكور مع مؤسسة عاقل للتجارة والمقاولات للعمل مديرا لقطاع المقاولات الإنشائية. 

وفي 4/11/1986 تم تعيين المذكور مدير مشروعات إنشائية بمؤسسة المعالي للمواد والمقاولات، ثم تم تعيينه مديرا للمؤسسة اعتبارا من 17/1/1987 بموجب تصديق 207 جلد 2، واستمر المذكور بتلك الوظيفة حتى عام 1989. بتاريخ 11/6/1989 فوجئ المذكور بإلقاء القبض عليه من قبل الضباط/ علي محمد العتدي وسعد اليوحي ضابطي مباحث مخفر الأحمدي لاتهامه بجناية القتل رقم 2878/ 89 - 29 / 89 جنايات الفنطاس، واقتيد المذكور إلى الحبس وتم الاعتداء عليه بالألفاظ النابية وتعرض للتعذيب؛ حيث قام الضابطان المذكوران بتقييد يديه وقدميه وتعليقه على الباب، ثم انهالا عليه بالضرب بالعصي والخيزران وبسلك كهربائي مجدول بعد أن قاما بخلع ثيابه، 

كما قاما بصعقه بالكهرباء. وتمت محاكمة المذكور أمام محكمة الجنايات الكويتية التي قضت ببراءته بجلسة 9/10/1989، ورغم ذلك استمر المذكور قيد محبسه رغم أن الحكم جاء نهائيا بتأييد المحكمة الإستئنافية له بالحكم رقم 1323/89ج الصادر بجلسة 26/11/1989. وأصدرت إدارة الإبعاد فيما بعد قرارا باستبعاد المذكور عن البلاد، وجاء ذلك القرار دون أي أسباب أو مبررات قانونية،

وعليه تم ترحيل المذكور إلى مصر هو وأسرته دون السماح له بتصفية أعماله ودون تمكينه من الحصول على ممتلكاته المؤلفة من أثاث شقته وأجهزة كهربائية ومنزلية وسيارات ومعدات، كذلك دون أخذ مستحقاته المالية طرف جهة عمله مؤسسة المعالي للمواد والمقاولات، وأمواله المودعة لدى البنك الوطني بالكويت. تقدمت المنظمة بتاريخ 16/5/2004 ببلاغات إلى الجهات المعنية .



حالة المواطن / عماد محمد إبراهيم عصر 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 3/10/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر منذ عام 1992 للعمل بالإمارات، وبتاريخ 14/3/2001 تعاقد مع صندوق التكافل الاجتماعي للعاملين بوزارة الداخلية للعمل بوظيفة مدير لشئون الموظفين، بموجب عقد العمل رقم (000398101- 1185) المحرر بتاريخ 2/4/2001 بإمارة أبو ظبي.

استمر المذكور متفانيا في عمله، وبتوجيه من السيد اللواء أحمد شامس محمد الوكيل المساعد لشئون الجنسية والإقامة رئيس مجلس إدارة الصندوق، قام المذكور بتأسيس الصندوق من حيث المقر وإعداد اللائحة التنفيذية والنظام الأساسي وإقامة المشروعات الخدمية الخاصة به، واستمر في العمل حتى أصبح من كبرى المؤسسات الخيرية في الإمارات.

وبتاريخ 11/8/2003 فوجي المذكور باتصال من قبل السيد المقدم/ عبد الكريم محمد مدير إدارة شئون الأمن بشرطة أبو ظبي يستدعيه، وهناك تم احتجازه وحبسه لمدة 5 أيام على إثر خلافات بينه -بصفته مديرا لشئون العاملين- وبين مجموعة من كبار الضباط، ثم صدر أمر باستبعاده عن البلاد بعد إجباره على عمل توكيل لأحد أقاربه لاستلام مستحقاته المالية، والذي قام بصرف مبلغ قدره 2845 درهما فقط، نيابة عنة مع العلم بأن مستحقاته تقدر بحوالي 198 ألف درهم. وبتاريخ 25/11/2004 تقدمت المنظمة بمخاطبة الجهات المسئولة .

  حالة المواطن / أحمد محمد علي جعفر 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 24/8/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر إلى الإمارات منذ 1/11/1980 للعمل بوظيفة موجه للعلوم والفيزياء بنظام العقد الخارجي بالمنطقة الشرقية التعليمية. وبتاريخ 27/8/1990 انتهت مدة خدمة المذكور لانتهاء مدة العقد.

إلا أن المذكور سافر دون صرف مستحقاته المالية؛ مخالفا" للقرار الصادر بتاريخ 6/6/1982 عن مجلس الخدمة المدنية بالإمارات، والذي أقر بأحقية العاملين بوزارة التربية والتعليم والشباب المعارين والمعينين بعقود خارجية بالإدارة رقم 2 في مزايا العقد الخارجي، ويشمل "السكن الحكومي - بدل أثاث - بدل استهلالك ماء وكهرباء - تذاكر السفر". وبتاريخ 1/9/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المعنية ، وما زال المذكور لم تصرف مستحقاته المالية لدى جهة عمله.

حالة المواطن: أحمد محمد أحمد عبد القادر 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 20/8/2004 تفيد أن المذكور سافر إلى الإمارات بتاريخ 28/4/2004 للعمل بعد التعاقد مع مؤسسة النيفة للمقاولات وصاحبها الشيخ/ فيصل عبد الله أحمد المعلا، واستمر المذكور في العمل حتى 10/5/2004، إلا أن المذكور تعرض لإصابة أثناء عمله عامل بناء؛ حيث سقط من فوق السقالة وأصيب في ظهره، وقد نصحه الأطباء بعدم أداء أي أعمال شاقة،

وبناء عليه طالب المذكور الشركة بصرف مستحقاته المالية من راتب شهري وتعويضه عن إصابته أثناء تأدية عمله، إلا أن المسئولين بالشركة رفضوا ذلك، فضلا عن قيام الشركة بفسخ العقد المبرم بينهما لاستحالة قيام المذكور بالأعمال الشاقة. وبتاريخ 1/9/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات لكل من وزارة الخارجية المصرية والسفارة الإماراتية بالقاهرة،

كما خاطبت الشركة المشكو في حقها لصرف المستحقات المالية للمذكور، إلى جانب صرف مبلغ تعويض عما أصابه من إصابة شديدة بالعمود الفقري (انزلاق غضروفي) أثناء تأدية عمله أفقدته معها وظيفته ومقدرته على القيام بمثل هذا العمل .



  حالة المواطن / حامد إبراهيم السيد النواح  
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 2/3/2005 تفيد أن المذكور سافر للعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية منذ عام 1980 ، وعمل في أكثر من جهة وبتاريخ 1/1/1406 هجريه تم نقل كفالته إلى السيد / محمد أمين محمود خان قادر حيث التحق بالعمل لديه بوظيفة مهندس زراعي بمؤسسه الذهبية للتجارة والزراعة والكائن مقرها بالمدينة المنورة حي قباء الطالع بموجب تعاقد شخصي بينهما.

وقد فوجئ الشاكي برفض الكفيل صرف مستحقاته المالية المستحق له عن فتره عمله التي استمر فيها منذ 1406 وحتى 1408 هجريه الأمر الذي اضطر معه المذكور إلى اللجوء لسمو الأمير عبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز أمير منطقه الرياض وقد طلب نقل كفالته للغير وضمان حقوقه الشرعية لدى الكفيل بالإضافة إلى انه قام برفع دعوى قضائية يطالب فيها كفيله السيد / محمد أمين محمود خان بمستحقاته المالية وصدر لصالحه حكم برقم 283/22 في 19/12/1414 هجريه والذي يقر بان يقوم الأخير بدفع مبلغ خمسون ألف ريال سعودي على أن يكون الدفع بواقع مبلغ ألف ومائتي ريال سعودي شهريا ويكون من نهاية شهر ذي الحجة من عام 1414 هجريه .إلا انه لم يتمكن من صرف مستحقاته ، وبتاريخ 8/3/2005 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المختصة لاتخاذ اللازم من إجراءات نحو العمل على صرف المستحقات المالية المستحقة للمذكور .

حاله المواطن/ منصور مبارك منصور حسين 
بتاريخ 3/4/2005 تلقت المنظمة شكوى المذكور والتي أفادت بأنه سافر إلى المملكة العربية السعودية للعمل بوظيفة مندوب مبيعات بشركة داك للمنظفات الكيماوية على كفالة الشركة العربية للمنظفات الكيماوية منذ عام 1412 هجريه إلا انه عقب سنتين من عمله ألقى القبض عليه على سند اتهامه في قضيه اختلاس أموال الشركة وقد تم الحكم عليه أمام محكمه جيزان الكبرى 

وقد قام عقب ذلك باستئناف الحكم ثم نقضه أمام محكمه التميز بمكة المكرمة والتي أصدرت حكما ببراءته إلا انه مازال مسجون بسجن جيزان منذ أكثر من سبع سنوات وحتى ألان مما اضطر المذكور إلى الدخول في حاله إضراب عن الطعام منذ تاريخ 12/3/2005 ، وبتاريخ 12/4/2005 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المختصة لاتخاذ اللازم للإفراج عن المذكور عملا بالحكم القضائي الصادر ببراءته ومراعاة للحالة الصحية التي يمر بها . 



 محسن محمد عبد المعطي صيام ( الشرقية) 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 28/5/2005 تفيد أن المذكور سافر للعمل بالإمارات في 18/11/96 حيث التحق بوظيفة عامل في المخازن لدي شركة لاميريل دبي والتي تعمل في مجال حفارات البترول إلا أنه في 12/1/2005 تم اتهامه في قضية سرقه صدر فيها الحكم في 12/2/2005 بالحبس 3 أشهر خففت بعد الاستئناف لشهرين ورغم ذلك استمر محبوسا في الفترة من 12/1/2005 وحتى 18/4/2005 وتعرض خلال هذه الفترة لمعامله سيئة وتعمد إهانته بالسب والضرب والتعذيب . وبتاريخ 18/4/2005 تم ترحيله من الإمارات دون الحصول على مستحقاته المالية .

 حاله المواطن / علي إبراهيم علي سعيد  
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 5/3/2005 تفيد أن المذكور سافر إلى الجماهيرية الليبية العظمى منذ عام 1975 للعمل بوظيفة كاتب مخازن بالشركة العامة للاستصلاح الزراعي بموجب تعاقد شخصي بين المذكور وبين فرع الشركة بالقاهرة. واستمر عمل المذكور في العمل حتى تاريخ 17/7/1977 عقب ذلك انتهت خدمته من الشركة وتم عودته إلى القاهرة بعد صرف جميع مستحقاته المالية دون صرف المستحقات التأمينية الخاصة به حيث انه مؤمن عليه بالهيئة العامة للضمان الاجتماعي بطرابلس تحت رقم 1182576 .

ونظرا لبلوغ المذكور سن 60 عاما تقدم إلى السفارة المصرية بطرابلس بخطاب مسجل مرفق به أصول المستندات وذلك للمطالبة بالحقوق المالية التأمينية المستحقة له والتي تسلمتها القنصلية المصرية بطرابلس بتاريخ 25/8 /2003 برقم صادر 817 مسجل وصادر إلى ليبيا ( ملف استعلامات الخارجية رقم 303 /1 ) ، وبتاريخ 21/3/2004 تقدم المذكور إلى وزاره الخارجية الشئون القنصلية للمواطنين بطلب لصرف مستحقاته التامينيه عن سنوات العمل بالشركة العامة للاستصلاح الزراعي وبفرعها الكائن بحي الفلاح بطرابلس. وبتاريخ 16/3/2005 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المختصة المعنية للعمل على صرف المستحقات التامينيه المستحقة للمذكور والموجودة طرف الشركة العامة للاستصلاح الزراعي .

 عربي محمد محمود (القاهرة ) بتاريخ 20/12/2005 تلقت المنظمة شكوى المذكور والتي أفادت أنه في غضون عام 1974 سافر للعمل بالكويت وعمل هناك لدي الشركة الماركسية للإنشاءات والمقاولات وذلك في غضون عام 1979 بعقد يجدد بتجديد الإقامة إلا أنه تم طرده من الشركة وإجباره على التوقيع على إيصالات أمانه وترك العمل في 21/4/2003 ولم يحصل علي مستحقاته المالية بتاريخ 22/12/2005 خاطبت المنظمة الجهات المعنية لصرف المستحقات المالية للمذكور .

  حاله المواطن / نبيل أحمد أحمد الجندي - الولايات المتحدة 
بتاريخ 26/3/2005 استقبلت المنظمة شكوى المذكور والتي أفادت بأنه سافر للعمل بالولايات المتحدة الامريكيه منذ عام 1979 وقد استقر هناك وحصل على الإقامة ( جرين كارد ) وتزوج من سيده تحمل الجنسية الامريكيه وأنجب منه ابنا والتحق بالعمل كمهندس لحام بشركه جوردن للمباني والمقاولات إلا انه عقب أحداث سبتمبر من عام 2001 فوجي المذكور باستدعائه من قبل إداره الجوازات واهجره بنيويورك وعندما توجه إليهم علم بأنه صدر بشأنه قرار ترحيل 

وعلى اثر ذلك تم اقتياده إلى سجن برجن كاونتى واستمر به سنه تعرض فيها لأشد أنواع التعذيب وعقب ذلك تم نقله إلى سجن هاتسون كاونتى وقضى به سنتين دون أدانه وعلى اثر ذلك تقدم المذكور برفع دعوى قضائية وشكاوى إلى المسئولين بشان أمر الترحيل والتعذيب الذي تعرض له إلا أنها كانت دون جدوى . وبتاريخ 20/4/2005 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المختصة مطالبه بتعويض المذكور عما أصابه من أضرار ماديه جسيمه من جراء الترحيل وأيضا التعويض عن فتره احتجازه لمده ثلاث سنوات دون أدانه .

  حالة المواطن / مصطفى بركات محسن رمضان - الولايات المتحدة  
بتاريخ 10/8/2005 تلقت المنظمة شكوى المذكور والتي أفادت أنه حصل على تأشيرة سياحة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لمدة خمس سنوات وسافر بتاريخ 5/7/2005 للولايات المتحدة على الخطوط الجوية الملكية الهولندية إلا أنه تم احتجازه في منطقة خارج مطار هيوستن بحجة أنه جاء للعمل وليس للسياحة . بتاريخ 13/8/2005 خاطب المنظمة الجهات المعنية لإجلاء مصير المذكور.

  حالة المواطن / خالد عمر محمد عيسى - أسبانيا  
بتاريخ 11/4/2005 تلقت المنظمة شكوى أسره /المذكور التي جاء بها انه سافر إلى المملكة الاسبانيه منذ عام 1999 للبحث عن فرصه عمل وفى غضون شهر يوليو عام 2003 التحق بالعمل في مطعم علاء الدين الكائن مقره بالعنوان ( دكتور توررس فيارويل ) ويملكه مصري الجنسية يدعى السيد/ إسماعيل حسن مناع إلا انه بتاريخ 28/2/2004 تلقت أسره الشاكي اتصالا هاتفيا منه يخبرهم بأنه سوف يعود إلى مصر بتاريخ 1/3/2004 إلا انه حتى الآن ومنذ ذلك التاريخ لم يعاود الاتصال ولم يعود إلى مصر ولم تتلقى أسرته أية أخبار عنه وبتاريخ 20/4/2005 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات إلى الجهات المختصة للتحقيق في واقعه اختفاء المذكور وإجلاء مصيره نظرا لظروف عائلته الاقتصادية والصحية حيث انه يعتبر عائلهم الوحيد.

حالة المواطن / حمد مقلد محمد عبد الصمد - فرنسا  
تلقت المنظمة شكوى المذكور بتاريخ 9/6/2005 والتي أفادت أنه مسافر منذ عام 1991 إلى دولة فرنسا للسياحة واستمر هناك للبحث عن عمل حيث عمل بالنقاشة وتزوج من سيدة من اصل مغربي وحاصلة على إقامة 10 سنوات ، وفي غضون عام 98 قرر المذكور العودة إلى مصر لزيارة الأهل وعاد إلى مصر وفي عام 2000 تقدم للقنصلية المصرية للحصول على تأشيرة للعودة إلى فرنسا إلا أن طلبه قوبل بالرفض وتقدم مرة أخري للحصول على التأشيرة في 24/5/2005 إلى أن طلبه قوبل بالرفض بتاريخ 12/6/2005 خاطبت المنظمة الجهات المختصة لمنح المذكور تأشيرة سفر لفرنسا.

 حالة المواطن: محمد جلال فريد حسن العشماوي - روسيا 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 30/3/2004 تفيد أن المذكور تزوج من روسية الجنسية تدعى/ ديانا كارنيشوفا من مواليد 7/12/1975، بموجب عقد القران الصادر من محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية الدائرة رقم 41 أحوال شخصية أجانب المؤرخ في 26/6/2000، وتزوج المذكور بعد إشهار زوجته إسلامها المؤرخ في 16/2/2000 من الأزهر الشريف، وأنجب منها الطفلة/ كاميليا محمد جلال فريد حسن بتاريخ 14/10/2000،

ثم بعد ذلك غادرا إلى روسيا، وعلى إثر نشوب خلافات زوجية بينهما لجأت الزوجة إلى القضاء بمدينة موسكو، حيث قامت برفع دعوى حضانة وطلاق في محكمة مدينة كوندا بوجا بمحافظة كاريليا بروسيا . بتاريخ 30/3/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات للجهات المعنية والعمل على ندب محام لحث الجهة المختصة للفت نظر محكمة مدينة كوندا بوجا بعدم النظر في الدعوى المقدمة من قبل المدعية السيدة/ ديانا كارينشوفا ضد الشاكي السيد/ محمد جلال فريد؛ وذلك استنادا لاتفاقية المساعدة القضائية المتبادلة في مجال الدعاوى المدنية والتجارية وقضايا الأسرة بين حكومتي جمهورية مصر العربية وروسيا الاتحادية الموقعة في موسكو بتاريخ 23/9/1997، والتي عمل بها من تاريخ 29/10/2002 و الصادرة بالقرار رقم 104 لسنة 1998 قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ، ولعدم الاختصاص للمحكمة بنظر هذه الدعوى؛ حيث إن ذلك يخالف بنود الاتفاقية سالفة الذكر في المادة 20 منها والتي يتطلب أخذها في الاعتبار.

حاله المواطن / محمد شافعي عبد المجيد - سوريا 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 5/1/2005 تفيد أن المذكور سافر إلى الجمهورية السورية للسياحة في 1/11/2002 واستمر هناك لمده شهرين وبتاريخ 1/1/2003 أثناء تواجده بمصلحه لهجره والجوازات بمحافظه دمشق ألقى القبض عليه وتم ترحيله لمصر بدون أسباب

كما تم الاعتداء عليه أثناء ترحيله بمنطقه البرامكه من قبل ضباط تابعيين للهجرة والجوازات بدائرة دمشق التابعة لوزارة الداخلية بمنطقه المرجه ونتج عن ترحيله تركه متعلقات خاصة به عباره عن أدوات وملابس كانت موجودة بالشقة الكائنة بمحافظه دير الزور - منطقه الميادين. وبتاريخ 2/3/2005 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات للجهات المختصة للعمل على اتخاذ اللازم نحو تعويض المذكور عن المتعلقات الخاصة به والتي تركها بالجمهورية السورية والتي تقدر بحوالى ثلاثة ألاف دولار . 

وبتاريخ 22/5/2005 تلقت المنظمة ردا من سفارة الجمهورية العربية السورية يفيد بأنهم خاطبوا الجهات المختصة في الجمهورية السورية والتي أفادتهم بأنه بتاريخ 6/1/2003 تم إيقاف المواطن المصري محمد شافعي عبد المجيد حسن لدى أداره الهجرة والجوازات نظرا لوجود أجراء منع دخول سابق بحقه لمخالفته شروط الإقامة .

حالة المواطن: عادل فتوح علي الجزار - جوانتانامو 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 9/8/2004 تفيد أن المذكور وهو من مواليد 1965 معتقل حاليا بمعتقل جوانتانامو بكوبا منذ 30/12/2001، وقد نمى إلى علم أسرته تلك المعلومات عن طريق الصليب الأحمر الدولي بالدقي، وأفادت أسرة المذكور التي تقدمت بالشكوى للمنظمة أن الحكومة الباكستانية هي التي قامت بإلقاء القبض عليه وسلمته إلى القوات الأمريكية.

 حالة المواطن: شريف فتحي علي - ايطاليا 
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 9/8/2004 تفيد أن المذكور وهو من مواليد 1976 سافر بتاريخ 27/3/1997 إلى إيطاليا للعمل وكان مقيما لدى خاله هناك، إلا أنه في غضون شهر نوفمبر من عام 2002 وصلت معلومات إلى أسرته تفيد أنه محتجز لدى القوات الأمريكية بكوبا، حيث تم إلقاء القبض عليه واعتقاله منذ 30/12/2001. مع العلم أنه على اتصال دائم بأسرته عن طريق الصليب الأحمر الدولي .

 حالة المواطن/ عصمت شوقي عبد الرءوف موسى خضير - البرازيل 

تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 15/6/2004 تفيد أنه منذ عام 1961 سافر والد المذكور السيد/ شوقي عبد الرءوف موسى خضير للعمل بدولة البرازيل، واستمر سفره وإقامته بالخارج ولم تكن الأسرة تعلم عنه أي أخبار، إلا أنه في غضون عام 1982 نمى إلى علم الأسرة وفاة والدهم سالف الذكر بعد أن علموا أنه كان متزوجا من أكثر من 4 سيدات . وتقدم المذكور إلى الجهات المسئولة المختصة بالعديد من الشكاوى للبحث عن ممتلكات لوالده المتوفى بالبرازيل منذ 22 عاما وحتى الآن.

وحتى الآن لم يتلق المذكور وباقي الورثة الشرعيين أي شيء من مستحقاتهم في تركة والدهم السيد/ شوقي عبد الرءوف موسى خضير المتوفى بدولة البرازيل . وبتاريخ 15/6/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات للجهات المعنية المختصة بالحفاظ على حقوق للمذكور وباقي الورثة الشرعيين في تركة والدهم سالف الذكر والمستحقة لهم، والموجودة بدولة البرازيل،

وقد تلقت المنظمة ردا من قبل السفارة البرازيلية مفاده عدم اختصاصها بهذا الشأن؛ حيث إنه يتعلق بحماية مصالح مواطن مصري، أما بخصوص السفارة المصرية فلم تتلق المنظمة أي ردود بخصوص هذا الشأن ولم يرد لها أي نتائج.

حالة المواطنة/ سحر رضا فرج حنين - الولايات المتحدة  
تلقت المنظمة شكوى بتاريخ 26/2/2004 تفيد أنه منذ حوالي 13 سنة تزوجت المذكورة من السيد/ مراد يونان غبريال عبد الجيد، وسافرت معه إلى الولايات المتحدة، حيث أقامت بولاية نيوجرسي مع زوجها. وبتاريخ 5 /11 /2003 فوجئ والد المذكورة باتصال هاتفي من زوجها وشقيقه، أفادا من خلاله بوفاة المذكورة في يوم 25 /10/2003 ودفنها في 28/10/2003.

وتقدم الوالد بعدد من الشكاوى للجهات المعنية التي أفادت بعدم وجود أحد من عائلة زوج المذكورة بالعنوان المذكور، إلى جانب عدم وصول أي شهادة وفاة للمذكورة وغير معلوم مكان الدفن، مع العلم أن البوليس الأمريكي بولاية نيوجيرسي قد تولي التحقيق في حالة اختفاء المذكورة . بتاريخ 16/5/2004 تقدمت المنظمة ببلاغات للجهات المختصة وحتى الآن لم يصلها رد خاص بهذا الشأن نحو إجلاء مصير المذكورة، وحث الجهات المعنية على سير إجراءات التحقيقات اللازمة لذلك .    
منقوووووووووووول 
من المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الأنسان *

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل أشرف المملوك 

الشكر لك علي الأضافات المتميزة ......
أعتذر عن تأخري في الرد نظراً لإنشغالي في الفترة السابقة ......
وعوده باذن الله قريبا لتكملة القضايا والمحاكمات .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اختى الكريمة ليلة عشق

تحية و تقدير لشخصكم الكريم 

شكرا لك

و شكرا لاخى العزيز اشرف المملوك على المشاركة الايجابية

تحياتى و تقديرى ,,

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=الرقي...<br />
تحياتى

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

الرقيقة ليلة عشق
لقد اخترتى عنوانك وموضوعك فاحسنت
وفهمتى فصولك وابوابك فقسمت
واجملت القول فاهمت
واحسنت الحديث وابدعت
وعزفت لحنا ً فأطربت
بجد رائع جداااااااااااااااا
تحياتى

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

الرقيقة ليلة عشق
لقد اخترتى عنوانك وموضوعك فاحسنت
وفهمتى فصولك وابوابك فقسمت
واجملت القول فاهمت
واحسنت الحديث وابدعت
وعزفت لحنا ً فأطربت
بجد رائع جداااااااااااااااا
تحياتى

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اختى الكريمة ليلة عشق
> 
> تحية و تقدير لشخصكم الكريم 
> 
> شكرا لك
> 
> و شكرا لاخى العزيز اشرف المملوك على المشاركة الايجابية
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل a_leader

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ......
لك الشكر علي مرورك الكريم واعجابك بالموضوع......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الرقيقة ليلة عشق
> لقد اخترتى عنوانك وموضوعك فاحسنت
> وفهمتى فصولك وابوابك فقسمت
> واجملت القول فاهمت
> واحسنت الحديث وابدعت
> وعزفت لحنا ً فأطربت
> بجد رائع جداااااااااااااااا
> تحياتى


*الأستاذ الفاضل الفرعون المغرد 

الرائع هو مرورك وكلماتك الراقية حقاً .......
 الشكر لك علي اعجابك بالموضوع واطلالتك الرائعة .......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*نهاية الأميرة العابثة 
( كارولين زوجة الملك جورج الرابع ) 
الملك جورج الثالث أرغم ولي عهده علي
الزواج من الأميرة كارولين لأسباب سياسية 


كان هذا الزواج سياسيا ما في ذلك شك أو من جهة أخري كان الملك قد ضاق ذرعا بسلوك ولي عهده الذي كان علي علاقة من  سيدة تدعي ( مسز فنز هربرت )  بدون زواج فأراد أن يضع حدا لسلوكه المشين، وكان ولي العهد شديد الإسراف إذ بلغت ديونه في عام 1792 ما يقرب من نصف مليون جنيه، الأمر الذي حدا برئيس الوزراء أن يعرض الأمر علي الملك، فقبل إن يسدد ديونه علي شرط أن يتولي رئيس الوزراء أقناعه بالزواج من كارولين، وعلي هذا الأساس رضخ ولي العهد لأوامر أبيه في هذا الزواج مرغما.
وهي كارولين ابنة الدوق ( برنزويك ) احد قواد الألمان الذين وقفوا إلي جانب انجلترا في حربها ضد فرنسا، وكانت والدتها الأميرة ( أوجتا ) أخت الملك جورج الثالث، ولم تكن كارولين جميلة بل كانت قصيرة القامة غير متناسقة الأعضاء، كما أنها لم تكن صغيرة السن بل كانت وقت خطبتها إلي ولي عهد انجلترا قد ناهزت الثامنة والعشرين ربيعا.
ويقول بعض المؤرخين إن كارولين كانت غير متزنة في أحاديثها بل رماها بعضهم بالجنون.. كما كان مظهرها الخارجي غير حسن وتميل إلي الفحش في الكلام.
وكان ولي العهد يجهل تمام الجهل كل هذه النقائص التي تشين كارولين، ولم يتجاسر احد من الوزراء الذين سبق لهم أن قابلوها وتحدثوا إليها أن يفضوا لولي العهد بذلك، وأن يكاشفوه بحقيقتها وذلك خوفا من الملك الذي كان شديد الرغبة في أن تتم هذه الزيجة بأي ثمن!

أرسل الملك بوزيره اللورد(  مالسلبوري ) إلي الدوق للاتفاق معه وتحديد ميعاد لإتمام العقد، وعندما تقابل الخطيبان لأول مرة في انجلترا، اتضح إن كلا منهما لم يفز بإعجاب الآخر، فقد كاد يغمي علي ولي العهد عندما شاهدها، حتى انه طلب إلي احد مرافقيه أن يسعفه بكأس من البراندي.
أما هي فقد حملقت في وجهه ببلاهة وقالت لوصيفاتها بالفرنسية (إنني أراه ضخما جدا ).
وعقد الزواج في 8 من ابريل سنة 1795 بكنيسة (الشايل روبال) وكان ولي العهد في حالة يرثي لها عند إجراء مراسم العقد، فقد علت وجهه صفرة شديدة، وقيل انه كان ثملا  ، أما كارولين فقد كانت علي العكس مبتهجة أشد الابتهاج.
وكان من الطبيعي أن يدب الخلاف بينهما حتى بعد أن أنجبا الأميرة ( شارلوت ).. 
وكان الناس يكرهون ولي العهد لأنه كان مغامرا وزير نساء، ومسرفا شديد الإسراف في كل شيء حتى بلغت ديونه ستمائة ألف جنيه.
بينما كانوا يحبون كارولين.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وفي عام 1804 قام نزاع بين الزوجين علي رعاية طفلتهما الأميرة شارلوت، وقد حدث هذا عندما ظهرت إشاعة بأن كارولين قد حملت سفاحا، مما حدا بالملك أن يجري تحقيقا في هذا الشأن وأطلق علي هذا التحقيق (التحقيق الحساس) وثبت من هذا التحقيق بأن الأميرة كانت علي علاقة مشينة ببعض ضباط الحرس، وإنها كانت علي علاقة بـ (وليم أوستين) وهو شاب وسيم (ابن مربية ولي العهد) 
وعندما رفع نتيجة هذا التحقيق إلي الملك جورج الثالث، أمر باستبعاد اسم كارولين من البلاط الملكي، وقد التمست من الملك أن يستمع إلي دفاعها فلن يأبه لها.
وكان رجال البلاط فيما عدا العدد القليل منهم يحقدون عليها حقدا شديدا لاستهتارها وسلوكها الشائن، ولكن غالبية الشعب الذي لم يكن يدري عن سلوكها شيئا كان في جانبها.

وعندما مرض الملك عين ولي عهده نائبا له، وكانت هي تعيش وحدها في قصر كنجتون ويتردد عليها بعض من كانت علي صلة طيبة بهم مثل الشاعر المعروف ( اللورد بيرون)  والكاتب الكبير ( شارلز لابي) وغيرهما ،  يوغرون صدر الأميرة ضد زوجها لكراهيتهم له.
رغم حب الشعب لها فإنها لم تستطع أن تستغل هذا الحب لمصلحتها، بل ذهبت إلي أوربا تتجول في مختلف مدنها لمدة ست سنوات، وهي تحيا حياة بوهيمية لا تليق بمركزها، واصطفت لنفسها وصيفا ايطاليا يدعي (برجاس).. وأخذت ألسنة الناس تتحدث عنها، ووصل الأمر إلي زوجها فقرر أن ينفصل عنها بأية وسيلة.

ومات الملك جورج الثالث وتولي بعده ولي عهده باسم جورج الرابع، وعندما علمت كارولين بذلك قررت العودة لتكون بجانبه علي العرش!
وكانت فرصة أمام الملك للتخلص منها، وكان تحت يده وثائق هامة تثبت عليها الخيانة الزوجية بطريق قاطع، فتقدم إلي مجلس اللوردات برسالة تلاها علي المجلس يوم 6 من يونيو سنة 1820، يتهم فيها زوجته بخيانته أثناء وجودها في أوربا.
وعلمت هي بذلك فأرسلت إلي المجلس رسالة تنفي عن نفسها هذه التهم، وان لديها الشهود علي ذلك ولكن اللجنة السرية التي كانت تفحص الوثائق والمستندات التي تقدم بها الملك انتهت إلي القرار الآتي:

استبان لهذه اللجنة من فحص المستندات والوثائق المقدمة ضد الأميرة كارولين، وثبت لديها بطريق قاطع إنها أثناء وجودها خارج الجزر البريطانية قد سلكت سلوكا مشينا لا يتفق وكرامة مركزها.. إذ شهد عدد كبير من مختلف الطبقات، وفي مختلف دول أوربا، شهادة تقطع بان الأميرة كانت علي علاقة مع شخص أجنبي وكانت تعيش معه معيشة مبتذلة. ولما كان هذا السلوك من جانبها لا يمس شخصها وحدها بل يمس الشعب البريطاني بأجمعه، وكرامة التاج فإن اللجنة تنصح باتخاذ إجراء تشريعي في هذا الشأن.
تقدمت كارولين بدورها إلي المجلس بطلب آخر ألحت فيه علي هذا المجلس بالموافقة علي سماع شهودها، وكان نصيب هذا الطلب الإهمال التام.

وبعد أيام تقدم نائب مدينة ليفربول إلي المجلس يقضي بحرمان كارولين من حقوقها وامتيازاتها كزوجة للملك، وفي الوقت نفسه بفصم عري الزوجية بينهما، وكانت المذكرة الإيضاحية المرفقة بهذا المشروع، تتضمن شرحا وافيا لما نسب إلي كارولين، إذ بدأت بسرد تفاصيل مغادرتها لانجلترا عام 1814، وكيف إنها أثناء وجودها بمدينة ميلانو بايطاليا قد اتخذت لنفسها وصيفا من بيئة وضيعة يدعي برتولمبو برجاس.
وتذكر المذكرة هذه العلاقة الشائنة ثم تطالب أن تحرم الأميرة من لقبها كملكة إزاء سلوكها المعيب إذ إنها لا تستحق بعد ذلك شرف الاستمرار كزوجة للملك، وان هذا الزواج يعتبر لاغيا بمجرد صدور المرسوم بذلك من جلالة الملك بناء علي رغبة أفراد رعيته الأوفياء الممثلين في هذا المجلس الموقر.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*حاولت كارولين من جانبها عرقلة سير القانون، فتقدم اللورد واكر في 6 من يوليه باقتراح بطلب فتح باب المناقشة فيه وسماع أقوال كارولين وشهودها وقد أخذ الرأي علي هذا الاقتراح، فوافقت عليه الأغلبية علي أن يناقش في جلسة سرية لا يحضرها إلا الأميرة والمدافعين عنها.
وفي مساء يوم 19 من أغسطس اجتمع البرلمان الانجليزي بمجلسيه، وبدأ في مناقشة مشروع القانون، واتفق الرأي علي استدعاء الأشخاص الذين سئلوا في التحقيق السري وكانت كارولين حاضرة في هذا الاجتماع.
نودي علي الشاهد الأول (تيودور ماجوش) وما أن سمعت كارولين اسمه حتى أسرعت إلي خارج القاعة وهي في أشد حالات الهياج قرر الشاهد أمام المجلس بعد حلفه لليمين انه كان خادما للأميرة أثناء وجودها في أوربا، وأنه يعرف برجاس عشيقها ويعرف انه من بيئة وضيعة، وقد اختارته الأميرة وصيفا لها لأنه كان وسيما وقال انه كثيرا ما رأي الأميرة تتردد ليلا علي غرفته وهي بملابس النوم، وتحدث عن سلوكياتها معه عندما سافر مع الأميرة إلي تونس، وسوريا ...
وأما الشاهدة الثانية فكانت (لويز ديمونت) السويسرية وصيفة الأميرة التي قالت أن هذا الوصيف كان يشارك الأميرة غرفتها مرتديا ثياب النوم، و..لم يحضر احد من شهود الأميرة كارولين ودافع عنها المحامي الشهير بروجرام الذي لم يجد ما يدافع به عن الأميرة إلا بتلاوة فقرات من خطابات كان قد أرسلها إلي الأميرة الملك الراحل جورج الثالث، وفي هذه الخطابات يشيد بحسن أخلاقها وصفاتها الحميدة أو إنها خير زوجة لابنه ولي العهد. وقال بان شهادة الشهود بنيت علي إشاعات لا يمكن أن ترمي إلي مرتبة الدليل في مثل هذه الدعوي الدقيقة.

والغريب ان الشعب كان متعاطفا مع الأميرة لكراهيته للملك، ولم يصدق هذه الاتهامات وعندما احتفل في 19 من يوليو سنة 1821 بتتويج الملك جورج الرابع ملكا علي البلاد، حاولت كارولين أن تقحم نفسها علي هذا الاحتفال بدخول مكانه، إلا إنها منعت من الدخول.
وبعد شهرين من تتويج الملك قضت كارولين نحبها بصورة فجائية ، ونقل جثمانها عبر البحار إلي موطنها الأصلي ألمانيا، حيث وريت التراب في مدينة برنزويك بجوار أسلافها.*


*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الياهو بن شاؤول كوهين

الجاسوس الإسرائيلي
          الملقب ب كامل أمين ثابت   
أخطر جاسوس زرعته إسرائيل في سوريا

يهودي من أصل سوري حلبي، ‏ولد بالإسكندرية التي هاجر إليها احد أجداده سنة 1924. وفي عام 1944 انضم ايلي كوهين إلى منظمة الشباب اليهودي الصهيوني في الإسكندرية وبدا متحمسا للسياسة الصهيونية وسياستها العدوانية على البلاد العربية،‏ وبعد حرب 1948 اخذ يدعو مع غيره من أعضاء المنظمة لهجرة اليهود المصريين إلى فلسطين وبالفعل في عام 1949‏ هاجر أبواه وثلاثة من أشقاءه إلي إسرائيل بينما تخلف هو في الإسكندرية ‏.‏
وقبل أن يهاجر إلى إسرائيل عمل تحت قيادة ( إبراهام دار ) وهو أحد كبار الجواسيس الإسرائيليين الذي وصل إلى مصر ليباشر دوره في التجسس ومساعدة اليهود علي الهجرة وتجنيد العملاء‏،
‏ واتخذ الجاسوس اسم ( جون دارلينج‏ ) وشكل شبكة للمخابرات الإسرائيلية بمصر نفذت سلسلة من التفجيرات ببعض المنشآت الأمريكية في القاهرة والإسكندرية‏ بهدف إفساد العلاقة بين مصر والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
و في عام 1954 تم إلقاء القبض على أفراد الشبكة في فضيحة كبرى عرفت حينها بفضيحة ( لافون ) وبعد انتهاء عمليات التحقيق‏ كان أيلي كوهين قد تمكن من إقناع المحققين ببراءة صفحته إلي أن خرج من مصر‏ عام 1955‏ حيث التحق هناك بالوحدة رقم ‏131‏ بجهاز أمان لمخابرات جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي‏ ثم أعيد إلي مصر‏ ولكنه كان تحت عيون المخابرات المصرية‏ التي لم تنس ماضيه فاعتقلته مع بدء العدوان الثلاثي ضد مصر في أكتوبر ‏1956.‏
وبعد الإفراج عنه هاجر إلي إسرائيل عام 1957‏,‏ حيث استقر به المقام محاسبا في بعض الشركات‏,‏ وانقطعت صلته مع ( أمان ) لفترة من الوقت‏,‏ ولكنها استؤنفت عندما طرد من عمله‏ وعمل لفترة كمترجم في وزارة الدفاع الإسرائيلية ولما ضاق به الحال استقال وتزوج من يهودية من أصل مغربي عام 1959.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*رأت المخابرات الإسرائيلية في ايلي كوهين مشروع جاسوس جيد فتم إعداده في البداية لكي يعمل في مصر‏,‏ ولكن الخطة ما لبثت أن عدلت‏,‏ ورأي أن أنسب مجال لنشاطه التجسسي هو دمشق‏.‏
وبدأ الإعداد الدقيق لكي يقوم بدوره الجديد‏,‏ ولم تكن هناك صعوبة في تدريبه علي التكلم باللهجة السورية‏,‏ لأنه كان يجيد العربية بحكم نشأته في الإسكندرية‏.‏
ورتبت له المخابرات الإسرائيلية قصة ملفقه يبدو بها مسلما يحمل اسم ( كامل أمين ثابت ) هاجر وعائلته إلى الإسكندرية ثم سافر عمه إلى الأرجنتين عام 1946 حيث لحق به كامل وعائلته عام 1947 وفي عام 1952 توفى والده في الأرجنتين بالسكتة القلبية كما توفيت والدته بعد ستة أشهر وبقى كامل وحده هناك يعمل في تجارة الأقمشة.
وتم تدريبه على كيفية استخدام أجهزة الإرسال والاستقبال اللاسلكي والكتابة بالحبر السري كما راح يدرس في الوقت نفسه كل أخبار سوريا ويحفظ أسماء رجالها السياسيين والبارزين في عالم الاقتصاد والتجارة. مع تعليمه أصول الآيات القرآنية وتعاليم الدين الإسلامي.
وفي‏ 3‏ فبراير ‏1961‏ غادر ايلي كوهين إسرائيل إلي زيوريخ‏,‏ ومنها حجز تذكرة سفر إلي العاصمة التشيلية سنتياجو باسم كامل أمين ثابت‏,‏ ولكنه تخلف في بيونس ايرس حيث كانت هناك تسهيلات معدة سلفا لكي يدخل الأرجنتين بدون تدقيق في شخصيته الجديدة‏.‏
وفي الأرجنتين استقبله عميل إسرائيلي يحمل اسم أبراهام حيث نصحه بتعلم اللغة الاسبانية حتى لا يفتضح أمره وبالفعل تعلم كوهين اللغة الاسبانية وكان أبراهام يمده بالمال ويطلعه على كل ما يجب أن يعرفه لكي ينجح في مهمته.
وبمساعدة بعض العملاء تم تعيين كوهين في شركة للنقل وظل كوهين لمدة تقترب من العام يبني وجوده في العاصمة الأرجنتينية كرجل أعمال سوري ناجح‏ فكون لنفسه هوية لا يرقى إليها الشك,‏ واكتسب وضعا متميزا لدي الجالية العربية في الأرجنتين‏,‏ باعتباره قوميا سوريا شديد الحماس لوطنه وأصبح شخصية مرموقة في كل ندوات العرب واحتفالاتهم‏،‏ وسهل له ذلك إقامة صداقات وطيدة مع الدبلوماسيين السوريين وبالذات مع الملحق العسكري بالسفارة السورية‏,‏ العقيد أمين الحافظ.
وخلال المآدب الفاخرة التي اعتاد كوهين أو كامل أمين ثابت إقامتها في كل مناسبة وغير مناسبة‏,‏ ليكون الدبلوماسيون السوريون علي رأس الضيوف‏,‏ لم يكن يخفي حنينه إلي الوطن الحبيب‏,‏ ورغبته في زيارة دمشق‏ لذلك لم يكن غريبا أن يرحل إليها بعد أن وصلته الإشارة من المخابرات الإسرائيلية ووصل إليها بالفعل في يناير ‏1962 حاملا معه الآت دقيقة للتجسس,‏ ومزودا بعدد غير قليل من التوصيات الرسمية وغير الرسمية لأكبر عدد من الشخصيات المهمة في سوريا‏,‏ مع الإشادة بنوع خاص إلي الروح الوطنية العالية التي يتميز بها‏,‏ والتي تستحق أن يكون محل ترحيب واهتمام من المسئولين في سوريا‏.‏
وبالطبع‏,‏ لم يفت كوهين أن يمر علي تل أبيب قبل وصوله إلي دمشق‏,‏ ولكن ذلك تطلب منه القيام بدورة واسعة بين عواصم أوروبا قبل أن ينزل في مطار دمشق وسط هالة من الترحيب والاحتفال‏.‏ و أعلن الجاسوس انه قرر تصفية كل أعماله العالقة في الأرجنتين ليظل في دمشق مدعيا الحب لوطن لم ينتمي إليه يوما.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*بعد أقل من شهرين من استقراره في دمشق‏,‏ تلقت أجهزة الاستقبال في أمان أولي رسائله التجسسية التي لم تنقطع علي مدي ما يقرب من ثلاث سنوات‏,‏ بمعدل رسالتين علي الأقل كل أسبوع‏.‏
وفي الشهور الأولي تمكن كوهين أو كامل من إقامة شبكة واسعة من العلاقات المهمة‏‏ مع ضباط الجيش و المسئولين الحربيين‏.‏
وكان من الأمور المعتادة أن يقوم بزيارة أصدقائه في مقار عملهم‏,‏ ولم يكن مستهجنا أن يتحدثوا معه بحرية عن تكتيكاتهم في حالة نشوب الحرب مع إسرائيل‏,‏ وأن يجيبوا بدقة علي أي سؤال فني يتعلق بطائرات الميج أو السوخوي‏,‏ أو الغواصات التي وصلت حديثا من الاتحاد السوفيتي أو الفرق بين الدبابة ( تي ـ‏52‏ وتي ـ‏54‏) ... الخ من أمور كانت محل اهتمامه كجاسوس.
وبالطبع كانت هذه المعلومات تصل أولا بأول إلي إسرائيل‏,‏ ومعها قوائم بأسماء و تحركات الضباط السوريين بين مختلف المواقع والوحدات‏.‏
وفي سبتمبر‏1962‏ صحبه أحد أصدقائه في جولة داخل التحصينات الدفاعية بمرتفعات الجولان‏..‏ وقد تمكن من تصوير جميع التحصينات بواسطة آلة التصوير الدقيقة المثبتة في ساعة يده‏,‏ وهي احدي ثمار التعاون الوثيق بين المخابرات الإسرائيلية والأمريكية.
ومع أن صور هذه المواقع سبق أن تزودت بها إسرائيل عن طريق وسائل الاستطلاع الجوي الأمريكية‏,‏ إلا أن مطابقتها علي رسائل كوهين كانت لها أهمية خاصة‏ سواء من حيث تأكيد صحتها‏,‏ أو من حيث الثقة في مدي قدرات الجاسوس الإسرائيلي‏.‏
وفي عام ‏1964,‏ عقب ضم جهاز أمان إلي الموساد‏,‏ زود كوهين قادته في تل أبيب بتفصيلات وافية للخطط الدفاعية السورية في منطقة القنيطرة‏,‏ وفي تقرير آخر أبلغهم بوصول صفقة دبابات روسية من طراز تي ـ‏54,‏ وأماكن توزيعها‏,‏ وكذلك تفاصيل الخطة السورية التي أعدت بمعرفة الخبراء الروس لاجتياح الجزء الشمالي من إسرائيل في حالة نشوب الحرب‏.‏
وازداد نجاح ايلي كوهين خاصة مع بإغداقه الأموال على حزب البعث وتجمعت حوله السلطة واقترب من أن يرشح رئيسا للحزب أو للوزراء!.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هناك أكثر من رواية حول سقوط ايلي كوهين نجم المجتمع السوري لكن الرواية الأصح هي تلك التي يذكرها ( رفعت الجمال ) الجاسوس المصري الشهير بنفسه..
"... شاهدته مره في سهرة عائلية حضرها مسئولون في الموساد وعرفوني به انه رجل أعمال إسرائيلي في أمريكا ويغدق على إسرائيل بالتبرعات المالية.. ولم يكن هناك أي مجال للشك في الصديق اليهودي الغني، وكنت على علاقة صداقة مع طبيبة شابه من أصل مغربي اسمها (ليلى) وفي زيارة لها بمنزلها شاهدت صورة صديقنا اليهودي الغني مع امرأة جميلة وطفلين فسألتها من هذا؟ قالت انه ايلي كوهين زوج شقيقتي ناديا وهو باحث في وزارة الدفاع وموفد للعمل في بعض السفارات الإسرائيلية في الخارج، .. لم تغب المعلومة عن ذهني كما إنها لم تكن على قدر كبير من الأهمية العاجلة، وفي أكتوبر عام 1964 كنت في رحلة عمل للاتفاق على أفواج سياحية في روما وفق تعليمات المخابرات المصرية وفي الشركة السياحية وجدت بعض المجلات والصحف ووقعت عيناي على صورة ايلي كوهين فقرأت المكتوب أسفل الصورة، (الفريق أول على عامر والوفد المرافق له بصحبة القادة العسكريين في سوريا والعضو القيادي لحزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي كامل أمين ثابت) وكان كامل هذا هو ايلي كوهين الذي سهرت معه في إسرائيل وتجمعت الخيوط في عقلي فحصلت على نسخة من هذه الجريدة اللبنانية من محل بيع الصحف بالفندق وفي المساء التقيت مع (قلب الأسد) محمد نسيم رجل المهام الصعبة في المخابرات المصرية وسألته هل يسمح لي أن اعمل خارج نطاق إسرائيل؟ فنظر لي بعيون ثاقبة..
- ماذا ؟
- قلت: خارج إسرائيل.
- قال: أوضح.
- قلت: كامل أمين ثابت احد قيادات حزب البعث السوري هو ايلي كوهين الإسرائيلي مزروع في سوريا وأخشى أن يتولى هناك منصبا كبيرا.
- قال: ما هي أدلتك؟
- قلت: هذه الصورة ولقائي معه في تل أبيب ثم أن صديقة لي اعترفت انه يعمل في جيش الدفاع.
ابتسم قلب الأسد وأوهمني انه يعرف هذه المعلومة فأصبت بإحباط شديد ثم اقترب من النافذة وعاد فجأة واقترب مني وقال..
- لو صدقت توقعاتك يا رفعت لسجلنا هذا بإسمك ضمن الأعمال النادرة في ملفات المخابرات المصرية.."
وعقب هذا اللقاء طار رجال المخابرات المصرية شرقا وغربا للتأكد من المعلومة وفي مكتب مدير المخابرات في ذلك الوقت السيد صلاح نصر تجمعت الحقائق وقابل مدير المخابرات الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ثم طار في نفس الليلة بطائرة خاصة إلى دمشق حاملا ملفا ضخما وخاصا إلى الرئيس السوري أمين حافظ.
وتم القبض على ايلي كوهين وسط دهشة الجميع واعدم في ساحة المرجة بدمشق في 18 مايو 1965 



والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="2 80"]الاخت الكريمة 
ليله عشق 
يستحق موضوعك هذا 
ان يكون كتاب 
نحتفظ به لما حواه من معلومات وفوائد عظيمة 
قديمه وحديثه 
وحزينه ومبهجة 
اشكرك على ما متعتينه به 
لك منى ارق تحياتى 
وفى انتظار اروع القصص القادمة 
[/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *[frame="2 80"]الاخت الكريمة 
> ليله عشق 
> يستحق موضوعك هذا 
> ان يكون كتاب 
> نحتفظ به لما حواه من معلومات وفوائد عظيمة 
> قديمه وحديثه 
> وحزينه ومبهجة 
> اشكرك على ما متعتينه به 
> لك منى ارق تحياتى 
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

بل الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم المحمل بالزهور النديه .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الآنسة تيموثي دي يون دوبيمونت
الجاسوسة (الرجل)
ظل جنسها سراً حتى كشف عنه الطبيب الشرعي عند وفاتها

تمتعت بحياة حافلة كجاسوسة، ودبلوماسية، وضابط في الجيش وقد عملت مراقباً للمطبوعات وسكرتيرة سفير فرنسا لدى ا لبلاط الروسي في عهد الإمبراطورة (القيصرة lzarina) إليزابيث، وكذلك قائدة لسلاح الفرسان الفرنسي خلال حرب السبع سنوات وعضواً في الوفد الذي وقع معاهدة وقف الحرب ومبعوثة سياسية مطلقة الصلاحية لدى إنجلترا، وقد منحت وسام سينت لويس لمجهوداتها وجهودها المقدرة كجاسوسة، وقد كتب عن سيرة حياتها أكثر من عشرين كتاباً، إضافة إلى عدد من القصص التاريخية والمسرحيات والأفلام.
ولدت الآنسة تيموثي دي يون دو بيونت في شهر تشرين الأول من عام 1728 في مدينة تونير بفرنسا لعائلة اشتهر أفرادها بالمحاماة، وكان والدها لويس دي يون دوبيمونت نائباً عاماً وكانت أمها السيدة فرانسو دي جوفانسون من النبلاء وكانت أسرتها فائقة الثراء، وكانت والدتها توفر لها من الفساتين ما يزيدها جمالاً على جمالها حتى إذا ما بلغت السابعة توفيت الأم، وعمد والد تيموثي إلى تغيير حياتها نسبة لأنها لم تكن كابنة ترث فلساً واحداً من ثروة أمها، فعمد إلى شراء ملابس صبي وأصبحت تيموثي ولداً تحمل الاسم تشارلس جينيفيف لويس بدلاً من تيموثي، وثار الشك حول طفولة تيموثي ولازمها هذا طوال حياتها.. ولم يعرف السر إلا لحظة الوفاة.
بدأت تيموثي تتعلم القراءة منذ وقت مبكر وفاقت قريناتها في الدراسة وبخاصة في مجال اللغات، ومنحت جائزة لقوة ذاكرتها، وبعد تخرجها من كلية مازارين في فرنسا عام 1749 عملت سكرتيرة لمدير البريد بباريس ثم عملت مراقباً للمطبوعات، وفي عام 1756 التحقت تيموثي بالخدمة السرية الملكية حيث كانت تضم شبكة جاسوسية تعمل تحت إشراف ( الملك لويس ) مباشرة.

قبل نشوب حرب السبع سنوات كانت الإمبراطورة الروسية ( إليزابيث بتروفنا ) الأولى تجري مفاوضات مع بريطانيا لدعم ملك هانوفر ( جورج الثاني )  بآلاف المرتزقة الروس ولحماية (هانوفر) غير المحصنة من غزو كانت تعد له كل من فرنسا وبروسيا لهذا الجزء من ألمانيا الحليفة لبريطانيا، وكان البريطانيون حريصين على توقيع ههذ الاتفاقية مع روسيا لدرجة أن جواسيسهم قاموا برشوة كل من كان يعمل في حاشية الإمبراطورة حتى لا يسمحوا لأي مندوب أوروبي آخر بمقابلة الإمبراطورة ليقنعها بما يضر مصالحهم وكانت بريطانيا قد وعدت الإمبراطورة بدفع نصف مليون جنيه استرليني لقاء مساعدتها لهم.

كان (  لويس الخامس عشر ) ملك فرنسا، والذي كان يعشق التجسس، يعتقد بأن آنسة أو سيدة فرنسية معروفة بجمالها ودبلوماسيتها ودهائها قد تستطيع الدخول إلى بلاط الإمبراطورية الروسية، خاصة وأن آخر جاسوس قد بعث به لويس قد انكشف أمره وأودع السجن تمهيداً لتنفيذ حكم الإعدام فيه بعد أن اتهمه البريطانيون في حاشية الإمبراطورة بالتجسس لصالح فرنسا، وبدأ الملك لويس يبحث عن الجاسوسة المناسبة وأخيراً وقع اختياره على تيموثي دي يون دو بيمونت، وقد جاء في أرشيف وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية أن (تيموثي دي يون ) شابة صغيرة السن، صغيرة الحجم (خمسة أقدام وأربع بوصات) ممشوقة القوام، وتتميز بعينين زرقاوتين صافيتين، وبصوت رخيم، وينطق وجهها بالحيوية دون مساحيق، وكلفت تيموثي بالمهمة.

ودعت تيموثي دي يون فرنسا بعد أن ارتدت من الفساتين آخر صيحة في عالم الموضة، وغادرت إلى روسيا في صحبة السيد جيفالير دوجلاس الذي كان يسافر تحت غطاء السياحة للاستشفاء بعد أن نصحه الأطباء بالعيش لفترة في منطقة ذات جو بارد، وكانت دي يون في رفقته بصفتها ابنة أخته، وكان جيفالير ودي يون قد ظهرا في حفلات المجتمع ا لباريسي كتجربة لمعرفة أثر ظهورهما على أفراد المجتمع الأرستقراطي ولقيا استحساناً خاصة وأن للآنسة دي يون صوتاً شجياً يضفي عليها مزيداً من الأنوثة، وقد وصفها بعضهم بأنها آنسة خجولة، مغناج، وفيها شيء من الغموض يضيف لسحرها الأخاذ، وكانت دي يون طوال الرحلة إلى بيترسبيرج تطالع كتاباً فتنت به كان قد أعطاها إياه الملك كهدية وداع، وكان يضم بين صفحاته خطاباً من الملك لويس الخامس عشر إلى إمبراطورة روسيا القيصرة إليزابيث، يناشدها فيه أن تبدأ بتبادل الرسائل معه سراً تمهيداً لإعادة العلاقات الدبلوماسية بين بلديهما، وقد ضم الكتاب، الرسالة، شيفرة سرية في حال التخاطب بينهما، وكان الملك بهذه الرسالة قد وضع جاسوسته المبتدئة في (حيص بيص)، وأصبحت حياتها بهذا مهددة متى وقع الخطاب في يد أحد من أفراد حاشية تعيش على التآمر، وشعارها الكيد والدسيسة والخداع، وقد وصفها الملك نفسه بوكر للأفاعي السامة خاصة وأن نائب الإمبراطورية كان معروفاً بحبه للبريطانيين وكراهيته للفرنسيين، وكان قد بث عيونه في كل مكان يرصدون كل حركة، والعقوبة الإعدام.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*عندما وصلت دي يون إلى مدينة بيترسبيرج (سينت بيتر سبيرج) حاول رفيقها دوجلاس أن يصل إلى الإمبراطورة بكل الوسائل الممكنة، ولكن رجال الحاشية كانوا يصدونه عند كل زيارة، غير أن ابنة أخته (الجاسوسة دي يون) استطاعت أن تصل عن طريق النائب الثاني للإمبراطورة، والذي كان يميل للفرنسيين، إلى البلاط الإمبراطوري، ولم يلبث أن قدمها للإمبراطورة، وكانت الإمبراطورة الطاعنة في السن منغمسة في الملذات، وتعشق كل ما هو جديد، وكان من حسن حظ الجاسوسة دي يون أنها قادمة من باريس عاصمة الأناقة التي تمثل كل ما هو حديث في عالم ا لأزياء، كما كانت (المدموزيل) تيموثي دي يون وجهاً جديداً بعد أن ملت الإمبراطورة السماع للقصص القديمة المعادة، ولم تكتف الإمبراطورة بالإعجاب، بل جعلت دي يون وصيفة شرف للبلاط تدخل عليها متى تشاء، وفي أي وقت تشاء، وانتهزت دي يون أول فرصة اختلت فيها بالملكة وأخبرتها بأنها مندوبة لملك فرنسا وأنها تحمل إليها رسالة صداقة، ولما أحست قبولاً ناشدت الإمبراطورة أن تكتب رسالة إلى الملك لويس تدعوه فيها لتعيين سفير جديد لفرنسا لدى روسيا، وعرفت دي يون كل أسرار القصر الإمبراطوري، وتوثقت صلتها بالإمبراطورة إلى حد توقيع اتفاقية مع فرنسا تعاهدها فيها بعدم الوقوف إلى جانب بريطانيا، وبهذا لم تر اتفاقية روسيا وبريطانيا التي كان ينتظرها السفير البريطاني النور.
في عام 1757 عادت تيموثي دي يون إلى فرنسا حاملة معها كل أسرار القصر الإمبراطوري، وقد أعجب الملك بصفة خاصة بالوثيقة التي لا تقدر بثمن والتي حملتها إليه وكانت عبارة عن نسخة طبق الأصل من وصية الإمبراطور بيتر (الأكبر) Peter the Great إلى حلفائه في العرش الموسكوي، وكان أخر ما في الوصية صورة تبين مطامع روسيا في التوسع، وكانت تعتبر هذه الخطوة مثالاً رائعاً لنجاح دي يون في عالم الجاسوسية، وقد اكتسبت ثقة الملك فقام بتكليفها بعملية تجسسية أخرى في قلب روسيا تحت غطاء مساعد سفير فرنسا لدى روسيا واكتسبت سمعة طبية كدبلوماسية وبقيت تنقل لفرنسا أسرار الإمبراطورة طوال خمس سنوات.
في عام 1761 شعر الملك بأن الجاسوسة قد طال بقاؤها في روسيا وخشي عليها من أن ينكشف أمرها ودعاها للعودة حيث خصص لها مبلغاً سنوياً لمعاشها، وبعد عام قرر تعيينها قائداً لسلاح الفرسان المميز وخاصة بعد أن ظهرت موهبتها في المبارزة بالسيف، وكانت حرب السبع سنوات قد أوشكت على النهاية ولم تتمكن الجاسوسة دي يون من القتال كفارس إلا في حملة واحدة كمعاون aide de camp للمارشال دي بروغ، وأظهرت شجاعة وجرحت في رأسها وإحدى رجليها ومنحت أعلى وسام وهي بعد في الخامسة والثلاثين من عمرها وأصبحت تعتبر في سلك النبلاء.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وفي أيلول عام 1762 بعث الملك لويس الجاسوسة دي يون إلى إنجلترا لحاجته إلى معرفة الشروط التي يمكن أن يقبل بها البريطانيون لإنهاء حرب السبع سنوات، واستطاعت جاسوسة لويس أن تعيش في المجتمع البريطاني الأرستقراطي كواحدة منهم، وتعرفت على عدد من القادة وانتهزت ذات يوم فرصة إغواء الضابط الإنجليزي المساعد للدوق بدفورد، وحين غلبه السكر وغط في نوم عميق سرقت كل الأوراق التي كانت في حوزته وإذا بها تكشف عن نوايا بريطانيا في مسألة وقف الحرب، وكان من نتيجة ذلك أن وقعت فرنسا مع بريطانيا معاهدة إنهاء الحرب التي أطلقت عليها عام 1763 (معاهدة باريس) وكان الفضل فيما توصل إليه الطرفان يرجع إلى عملية التجسس التي قامت بها دي يون، وبقيت الجاسوسة في بريطانيا تحت ستار سكرتيرة بالسفارة ثم في وظيفة وكيل مقيم ثم في منصب وزير مفوض مطلق الصلاحية (بما يشبه السفير)، وكانت خلال عملها كدبلوماسية تحصل على الأسرار من أعلى الرتب والمناصب حول الضباط الإنجليز والجيش والدفاعات الساحلية خاصة وأن لويس كان يفكر سراً في غزو بريطانيا وكان في حاجة ماسة لهذه المعلومات، واكتسبت جاسوسة لويس ثقة الملكة صوفيا جارلوت زوجة الملك جورج الثالث وكسبت بهذا ثقة الجميع، وبقيت دي يون تحظى برعاية الملك حتى اشتدت غيرة ( مدام دي بومبادور  ) عليها بسبب نجاحها وحظوتها لدى الملك، وبدأت تعمل على إعادتها إلى فرنسا بما يشبه المؤامرة.
وفي تشرين الأول 1763 استدعيت دي يون إلى فرنسا ولكنها رفضت إطاعة الأوامر وكتبت إلى الملك لتؤكد له أنها واقعة تحت تأثير مؤامرة وأن السفير الفرنسي في إنجلترا قد حاول تخديرها واختطافها، وقد تمت إدانة السفير بعد أن ثبت جرمه وعزل من منصبه، ورغم هذا بقيت دي يون في بريطانيا وأصدرت كتاباً نشر عام 1764 عن ذكرياتها وحقق الكتاب نجاحاً منقطع النظير، ولحسن حظ دي يون أنها لم تشر في الكتاب إلى الخطة السرية التي وضعها الملك لويس لغزو بريطانيا، وقد أنقذ ذلك حياتها.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وفي عام 1766 أحد التحولات التي لازمت حياة الجاسوسة تيموثي دي يون أصبحت مدربة للمبارزة بالسيف واكتسبت سمعة كان من أثرها انطلاق شائعة قوية أن الجاسوسة (رجل) وبصدور كتاب آخر لها عام 1774 زادت حدة الشائعة وترك الناس المراهنة على الخيول واتجهوا بنسبة أكبر للمراهنة حول شخصية الجاسوسة دي يون، وبلغ ما وضع في الرهان 300.000 جنيه إسترليني فكان مبلغاً لا يصدق في عالم الرهانات في تلك الأيام، وذلك في لندن وحدها، ورصد بعضهم مبلغ 6000 جنيه استرليني لمن يدلي بحقيقة الجاسوسة، بل وأصبحت الرهانات جزءاً من سوق الأسهم، ورفعت إحدى شركات التأمين قضية لإعادة رهن، وشهد الكثيرون بأن الجاسوسة امرأة، ولما حانت ساعة استدعاء دي يون للمحكمة كانت قد فرت بجلدها إلى فرنسا، وكان لويس السادس عشر قد عفا عن الجاسوسة وناشدها العودة لفرنسا، وبعودتها أعادت للملك الجديد كل الأوراق السرية التي كانت بحوزتها، واكتسبت عطف مدام أنطوانيت التي بعثت لها بوصيفاتها وبآخر ما عرفه عالم الأزياء في فرنسا، وظلت دي يون تعيش بعد ذلك في رفاهية وتضع وسام الملك على صدرها.. وكتبت في وصفها للفارق بين المرأة والرجل: (إن الله قد خلق المرأة والرجل، أحدهما ظل يعمل الخير، والآخر ظل يعمل الشر، وبقي الرجل يعتقد أن العالم ملك له دون غيره، طالما بقي في هذه الأرض، ولكن طالما بقيت المرأة في هذه الأرض فإن الفضيلة من نصيبها).
في اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر أيار عام 1810 توفيت الجاسوسة التي شغلت العالم زمناً في هدوء، ولكن بعضهم لم يشأ أن تموت والكشف عن شخصيتها في عالم الغيب، وأصر بعضهم على ضرورة الكشف على الجسد المسجى للجاسوسة التي توفيت عن 83 عاماً، واستجاب الطبيب الشرعي وفحص الجثمان ثم خرج ليعلن على الملأ إن الجاسوسة الفرنسية حادة الذكاء ليست خنثى Hemaphrodite woman، بل كانت دائماً ولا تزال رجلاً مكتمل الرجولة.. واكتشفت السيدة كول التي شاركت الجاسوسة شقتها للسنوات العشر الأخيرة أن الجاسوسة (رجل).*


*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الإسكندر الأكبر.. نهاية أسطورة
تآمر مع والدته علي قتل أبيه حتى ينفرد بحكم الإمبراطورية الإغريقية 
قتل أعز أصدقائه تحت تأثير الخمر وباع 30 ألف أسير فارسي في سوق الرقيق ! 


كان الاسكندر الأكبر من أعظم القادة العسكريين في كل العصور، فقد كان عبقرية عسكرية.. وكان أيضا عبقرية سياسية، فرغم فتوحاته الشاسعة التي تعدي بها حدود بلاده إلي فارس ومصر والهند، كان يتوج هذه الفتوحات بإرضاء أهلها واحترام دياناتهم، حتى أنه عندما جاء إلي مصر ذهب إلي واحة سيوه وادعي أنه ابن الإله آمون.. وربما كان هذا الاتساع في الأفق مرجعه إلي أنه كان تلميذا للفيلسوف اليوناني الكبير أرسطو.
وقد استطاع والده ( فيليب ) عندما تولي عرض مقدونيا أن يخضع بلاد الإغريق، ويوحد كلمتهم تحت علم واحد وكان أمله أن يخضع الشعوب المجاورة لنفوذه، كما كان من آماله أن يعلن الحرب علي الإمبراطورية الفارسية ويخضعها لنفوذه، وهي التي ظلت لسنوات طويلة تخيف المدن اليونانية، وتفرض سلطانها عليها.

وكان فيليب هذا متزوجا من ست زوجات، ولكنه لم ينجب سوي وريثين شرعيين من زوجته الملكة ( أوليمبياس )، وكان أحد هذين الورثين مصابا بالصرع ولا يصلح لأن يرث فيليب الذي استطاع أن يخضع المدن اليونانية لسلطانه، أما الآخر فهو ( الاسكندر ) الذي ورث عن والده الشجاعة، وعن أمه الدهاء والمكر وقد فكر فيليب طويلا فيمن يرثه في ملكه العريض، وهو مقبل علي حروب كثيرة يشاركه فيها ابنه صاحب العبقرية العسكرية، الاسكندر، وتتابعت علامات الاستفهام علي رأسه، ماذا يحدث لو أن الاسكندرقتل في أحد المعارك! هل يصبح العرش بلا وريث؟! وهداه تفكيره أن يتزوج للمرة السابعة حتي يأتي بولي للعهد لو حدث لابنه الاسكندر حادث يودي بحياته سواء في ميادين القتال أو في غير ميادين القتال!
وكان من الطبيعي أن يحدث خلاف بين فيليب وزوجته الملكة أوليمبياس، فهي لا تريده أن يتزوج عليها، وكان من الطبيعي أيضا أن يغضب الاسكندر لغضب أمه، وان كان البعض يري أن الاسكندر كانت له طموحات لا حدود لها، وأنه كان يريد أن يغزو العالم كله وليس بلاد فارس وحدها، وأن هذا المجد ينبغي أن يلصق به لا بأبيه، فهو يعيش للمجد، وخياله يحوم حول تكوين امبراطورية شاسعة الأطراف يكون هو امبراطورها، لا والده الذي يريد أن يتزوج علي والدته من أجل ولي للعرش قد يخلفه علي مملكته.. ويقول بعض المؤرخين أن الملكة أوليمبياس، قد دبرت مؤامرة مع ولدها الاسكندر للتخلص من والده فيليب، فتم اغتيال فيليب بطعنة في أحد حفلات الزواج!*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كان من الطبيعي أن تحدث فتن واضطرابات عقب اغتيال فيليب، ولكن حزم الاسكندر ومقدرته العسكرية والسياسية، جعلت الفتن تنام في مهدها وتدين له البلاد بالولاء التام، وعندما حاولت احدي المدن اليونانية الثورة عليه، سرعان ما أخمد هذه الثورة بعد أن هدم المدينة وسوي بيوتها بالأرض! كما أمر أن يباع رجالها وأطفالها ونساؤها في سوق العبيد!
وكون الاسكندر الذي أصبح الاسكندر الأكبر جيشا منظم من مقدونيا ليبدأ مشروعه الامبراطوري في التوسع والاستيلاء علي الدول المجاورة، لنشر الثقافة الاغريقية بجانب أطماعه أن يكون سيدا علي العالم!
والغريب أنه عندما كان يهاجم الفرس، وكان معهم عدد كبير من الجنود المرتزقة من الاغريق، وكان عددهم يزيد عن عشرين ألف مقاتل، وقد أمر الاسكندر بعد هزيمة الفرس، بقتل كل هؤلاء المرتزقة باعتبارهم خانوا بلادهم، وانضموا الي جيش الفرس.

وقاريء التاريخ يعرف كيف استطاع الاسكندر هزيمة الفرس هزيمة منكرة، وأصبح قائدا عسكريا لا ينافس بعد هزيمته ملك الفرس ( دارا ) وبعد أن أصبحت صورته في العالم صورة القائد الشاب المنتصر دائما، والذي روع الجميع بما كان يصنعه بعد أن ينتصر في معركة من المعارك، فإنه مثلا بعد أن أسقط مدينة صور وأخذها من يد الفرس دمر المدينة، وباع 30 ألف من أهلها كرقيق وعندما استولي علي مصر رحب به المصريون باعتباره قد أنقذهم من نير الاستعمار الفارسي

لقد انتقل الاسكندر من نصر الي نصر، فقد قضي علي امبراطورية الفرس واستولي علي أملاكها، كما استولي علي مصر والهند، وكان من أطماعه أن يكون أعظم أسطول في العالم، وأن يخضع العالم لسطوة حكمه.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*لقد انتقل الاسكندر من نصر الي نصر، فقد قضي علي امبراطورية الفرس واستولي علي أملاكها، كما استولي علي مصر والهند، وكان من أطماعه أن يكون أعظم أسطول في العالم، وأن يخضع العالم لسطوة حكمه.
ويبدو أن الاسكندر وقد أسكره خمر هذه الانتصارات المذهلة، فإذا به في لحظات شعوره بتألق هذه الانتصارات يتحول إلي إنسان آخر.. إنسان يملأه الزهو والغرور، وعدم الاعتداد بالآخرين، حتى انه أمر بقتل أحد أصدقائه المقربين وابنه (بارمينيو) كما قتل صديقه ( كليتس ) وهو في حالة سكر في معركة معه وهو تحت تأثير الخمر.
يقال أن بطليموس قد أخرج جثمانه من بابل حيث توفي ونقله الي الاسكندرية (ومازال المغامرون يبحثون كل حين عن هذا الجثمان الذي لا تقدر قيمته التاريخية بمال إن وجد).
ويقول:
حياة الاسكندر تعتبر العامل الحاسم في نقطة ارتكاز التاريخ الانساني..
يعتبر الاسكندر في المنتصف الهندسي للتطور الانساني، والحياة الانسانية بعده تختلف اختلافا بينا عن الحياة قبله، فكأنه يقع في منتصف رحلة الانسانية (كما أن نشاطه يقع في قلب العالم كما تخيله) اذا نظرنا الي خريطة العالم، فإننا نتبين للوهلة الأولي المسافات الشاسعة التي اخترقها بجيشه (كما فعل من قبله قورش العظيم ودارا العظيم) ثم نتبين الهدف الي أخذ نفسه بتحقيقه ومقدار من تحقق من هذا الهدف.
لم يكن هدفه تحقيق الفتوحات فحسب، بل كان من أهدافه استكشاف المناطق ثم استعمارها والاستقرار فيها، وحقق هذه الأهداف وتشابك الغزو العسكري مع السياسة السليمة والفن والتجارة والتقدم التقني والعلمي، وفي هذا الشأن فاق الاسكندر كل من سبقوه، فاقهم بالاستفادة الكاملة مما تركوه له، ومما ورثه عن الحضارة الاغريقية.
ويقول عن شخصية الاسكندر:
كان انسانا فيه كل فضائل الانسان ونقائصه.. هو رجل قتل أصدقاءه عندما غاب عقله بفعل الخمر، كما كان يقتل أعداءه بآلالاف وهو في كامل عقله سواء اشترك في مؤامرة لقتل والده أو لم يشترك في تلك المؤامرة لا يغير شيئا من حكمنا عليه.. كان يتأسف كثيرا علي جرائمه ويندم علي أفعاله الخاطئة ولكنه لم يغير من طباعه ولم يقومها، كان شديد التدين ولكنه لم يمتنع أن ينصب إلها، كان باني ملك عظيم ولكنه لم يتزوج لينجب وريثا للعرش إلا في آخر الأمر، رغم كل هذه التناقضات في حياته، فإن حياته كانت ذات معني عظيم.. ورث نبوغه من أبيه، وحدة طبعه من أمه..*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*المهم أن الاسكندر الذي كون إمبراطورية هائلة، وبني مدينة الإسكندرية في مصر، والاسكندرونة بالشام مات بعد أن أقام وليمة شراب في بابل فمات في 323 ق.م وأن هذه الإمبراطورية كما يقول ه.ج.ويلز سرعان ما تمزقت أربا تلك الرقعة الهائلة من الأرض. وقبض ( سلوقوس ) أحد قواده علي معظم الإمبراطورية الفارسية من السند إلي افيسوس، واستولي علي مصر قائد آخر هو ( بطليموس )، كما اختار مقدونيا قائد آخر اسمه ( انتيجوناس ) ، أما بقية الإمبراطورية فإنها رزحت في غمرات الفوضى وعدم الاستقرار، وجعلت تنتقل إلي أيدي مجموعة متعاقبة من المغامرين المحليين، وابتدأت غارات البرابرة من الشمال وأخذت تتسع مجالا وتزداد وحدة، حتى انتهت الأمر بظهور قوة جديدة هي قوة الجمهورية الرومانية التي جاءت من الغرب وأخذت تخضع الجزء تلو الجزء إلي أن ربطت بينها جميعا إمبراطورية جيدة أطول عمرا.


هذه صورة سريعة لأعظم قائد عسكري في التاريخ.. رغم عظمته العسكرية وطموحاته السياسية، لوث أمجاده وانتصاراته بنزواته عندما قتل والده، ونكل ببعض أصدقائه، وباع الأحرار في سوق الرقيق.*


*والي اللقاء في حلقة قادمة باذن الله مع قضية ومحاكمة جديدة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*نهاية بطلة ( كريستين تريفولس )  
ظلت تحارب الاستعمار النمساوي لإيطاليا حتى وفاتها 


لم تكن مدينة ميلانو الإيطالية تعرف عندما ولدت بها فتاة تدعي ( كريستين تريفولس )  أن هذه الفتاة سيدون اسمها في التاريخ علي أنها احدي الفتيات اللاتي وهبن حياتهن لتحرير وطنها من الاستعمار النمساوي وجرائمه، وأنها حفرت تاريخا عريضا لنفسها يوم أن عاشت لهدف نبيل، وأنها تعرضت للموت والنفي والتشريد من أجل القضية التي آمنت بها وعاشت لها.
كانت كريستين تريفولس هذه من أسرة شديدة الثراء، وكان ميلادها في مدينة ميلانو الإيطالية عام 1808م، ولكن ها لها عندما تفتحت عيناها علي الحياة أن جيوش النمسا قد احتلت هذه المقاطعة، وأنها ترتكب الكثير من الجرائم تحت سطوة هذا الاحتلال، وأنهم كانوا يرهقون الناس بفرض الضرائب التي لا تطاق، بجانب تكبيلهم لحريات الناس، وإذلالهم بلا مبرر..!
وفكرت في الطريقة التي تأخذ لنفسها موقفا ايجابيا من الأحداث .
كان من الممكن لفتاة بالغة الجمال والثراء أن تبحث عن رجل يشاركها الحياة، وتشاركه الحياة، وما أكثر الذين تقدموا يطلبون يدها.. من أكثر الشباب الذي كان يحاول أن يقترب منها ويغزو قلبها!
ولكنها عزفت عن كل هذه الأمور، وأخذت تثقف نفسها بنفسها، حتى ذاع اسمها في كل أنحاء إيطاليا.. كانوا يتحدثون عن هذه الفتاة المثقفة والتي درست الأدب والفلسفة، وأصبحت تناقش كبار أدباء عصرها وكبار مفكريها في عطائهم الأدبي والفكري، ومع ذلك فقد آثرت أن تلبس الزي العسكري، وتحمل السيف والخنجر، وتنادي بضرورة التخلص من الاستعمار النمساوي لبلادها. وأنه لا كرامة في ظل الاحتلال.. ولا معني للحياة والمستعمر يجثم علي تراب الوطن، وأن من المستحيل علي هذا المستعمر أن يرحل بالهتافات ضده، ولا بالخطب الرنانة ولا بالكلمات التي تكتب أو تلقي علي الجماهير، ولا حتى بالكتب والمجلات التي تنادي بالاستقلال، ولكن بالكفاح المسلح، والكفاح المسلح وحده هو الذي يرغم العدو علي الرحيل عن البلاد.
ومن هنا فقد شجعت الناس علي أن يكونوا الكتائب ويتدربوا علي حرب العصابات، وكانت هي تنفق من أموالها علي هذه الكتائب المسلحة، من أجل أن يشعر المستعمر النمساوي أن استمراره في احتلال مقاطعة لومبارديا ليس نزهة ولكن هو الجحيم بعينة.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كان من الطبيعي علي فتاة تملك هذه الشهرة.. وهذا الحال أن تلفت الأنظار إليها.. وخاصة أنها تملك بجانب ذلك الجمال الآسر، فتقدم إليها شريف ثري يدعي الأمير (بليوزو) وطلب يدها، ووافقت بعد أن شعرت بأنه هو الآخر يمتلئ وطنية وحبا في تحرير تراب وطنه.

ولم يشغلها هذا الزواج عن الجهاد في سبيل وطنها، فبثت روح المقاومة في حزب ( الكربوناري) عدو النمسا، واستطاعت أن تضم إليه الناس التي تكونت منهم جماعة (الجردنيرا) الذين بدءوا في الهجوم علي قوات الاحتلال، مما أنهك المستعمر، بينما ارتفع اسم كريستين إلي القمة، وأصبحت حديث الناس.
وبدلا من أن يعجب بها زوجها، إذا به يخونها في كل شيء!
خانها عندما تعرف بامرأة أخري فأهان بذلك كبرياءها وأنوثتها!
وخانها عندما تعاون مع المستعمر وفض يده من قضية النضال المتحمسة لها زوجته.. وعندما رأته ذات يوم يدخل المسرح مع خليلته، فانهارت وسقطت علي الأرض مغشيا عليها!

ولم تجد أمامها من سلوى إلا العودة إلي ساحة نضالها ضد أعداء وطنها، وذات ليلة خرجت متجهة إلي أحد المنازل البعيدة حيث كان يجتمع فيه المقاومون للاحتلال، ولكنها لاحظت وجود رجلا يتبعها، وعرفت بفطرتها أنه أحد جواسيس الأعداء، وهنا قررت العودة من حيث أتت حتى لا يعرف الأعداء مكان أصدقائها، ولكن الرجل أمسك بها، وهددها بالقتل لو لم تدله علي المنزل الذي يجتمع فيه رفقاء السلاح، وما كان منها إلا أن تخلصت منه، ثم ضربته بالخنجر، فسقط قتيلا، وعندما أرادت الهرب لم يمكنها رفقاء هذا الجاسوس من جنود النمسا وأمسكوا بها وأودعوها السجن!
ولم تطق الحياة داخل هذا السجن الذي يضم بين جدرانه البغايا والمجرمات وقد تخلصت من السجن عندما تدخل زوجها بعلاقاته مع النمساويين بأن يطلق سراحها، فأطلق حاكم المنطقة المرأة علي شرط أن تنفي خارج البلاد، فاختارت أن يكون منفاها باريس!

وفي باريس أرادت أن تنسي خيانة زوجها لها بعد أن انفصلت عنه.
كما أنها قررت أن تتقرب من ساسة فرنسا وأدبائها وشعرائها وأقامت صالونا أدبيا عرفت من خلاله الوزير ( تيير) والمؤرخ (أدجستان تييري ) والشاعر ( هتريك هانيه) والموسيقي (شوبان).. ودفعتهم أن يكونوا من الدعاة ضد الاستعمار النمساوي لبلادها كما أنها استطاعت أن تنشيء بمالها بعض الصحف والمجلات التي كرست جهودها بضرورة وحدة إيطاليا، كما أسست حزبا ينادي بذلك من المنفيين الايطاليين في فرنسا.

وعندما علمت أن ملك إقليم (بيمونت) قد استرد مدينة ميلانو من النمسا، عادت إلي بلادها، ولم تكن تدري أن هذا الملك تخاذل بعد ذلك وعاد وسلم المدينة إلي النمساويين، من هنا شعرت بالخطر، وتزيت بزي متسولة حتى لا يقبض عليها ويزجوا بها في أعماق السجن، أو يقوموا بقتلها، ولجأت إلي قصر مجهول لأحدي صديقاتها لتعيش فيه.
ولكنها لم تهدأ أو لم تهادن العدو ، بل أخذت تبيع مصاغها لتصرف علي المقاومة الشعبية، وتوزيع المنشورات ضد العدو.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وفي هذه اللحظات سمعت عن شاب يدعي ( جايتانو ستيلزي) كان شديد الوسامة.. شديد الوطنية. يقاوم المستعمر ببسالة منقطعة النظير وما كادت تراه حتى أحبته من أعماقها.. لقد عرف الحب طريقة إلي قلبها لأول مرة، وما كادت تتعرف عليه حتى بادلها نفس الحب.. لقد جمعهما الحب، كما جمعهما الهدف المشترك وهو تحرير أرض الوطن، والعمل علي وحدة إيطاليا وتمض الأيام..
وإذا بهذا الشاب يقرر أن يقوم بعملية جريئة داخل معسكر الأعداء كان يريد أن ينسف مستودع الذخيرة بهذا المعسكر، ولكن شاهده بعض الجند من الأعداء، وأطلقوا عليه الرصاص، ولكنه استطاع الهرب رغم جراحه، وذهب إلي القصر المهجور الذي تعيش فيه حبيبته، وعندما رأته وهو ينزف دما أسرعت إليه، ثم سرعان ما لفظ آخر أنفاسه!
وجن جنونها إنها لم تحب أحدا في حياتها سواه؟ كيف يموت بهذه السرعة؟ 
ورفضت أن توسده التراب!!
إنها تريد أن تراه.. ولو لبضعة أشهر..!!
واستدعت أحد الأطباء الكبار ليحنط الجثة التي ألبستها ثوب المجاهدين ، وأرقدت الجثة في حجرة بعيدة في القصر علي فراش من حرير، وأخذت تدخل عليه حجرته يوميا لكي تري هذا الذي كان ملء حياتها وسمعها.
ويقول الأستاذ ( إبراهيم المصري ) عن خاتمة هذه القصة التي لا تكاد تصدق.
بيد أن قيادة جيش العدو كانت قد بثت العيون والأرصاد حول المرأة، تمكنت من استكشاف مكمنها. فطرق رجال الشرطة فجأة أبواب القصر المهجور واقتحموا حجراته، فوجدوا كريستين في الغرفة النائية منحنية علي الجثة المحنطة، ومشهرة خنجرا تريد أن تطعن به نفسها كي تلحق بحبيبها ولا تقتل بيد العدو، فارتمي عليها رجال الشرطة، وانتزعوا منها الخنجر، واندفعوا بها خارج القصر إلي حيث مقر قيادة الجيش، ولكن أنصارها الأحرار الذين كانوا قد علموا بما وقع، أسرعوا لنجدتها، وتقاطروا علي رجال الشرطة من مختلف الأزقة والدروب، فدارت بين الفريقين معركة طاحنة، تمكنت (كريستين) خلالها من الفرار والالتجاء إلي بيت فدائي يسر لها سبل السفر مرة ثانية إلي فرنسا..
فهبطت باريس، وعادت تجاهد وتكافح وتثير أقطاب السياسة علي استعداء النمساويين، حتى تدخلت الحكومة الفرنسية في الأمر، فانسحب الجيش النمساوي من مقاطعة لومبارديا، وتحققت وحدة إيطاليا علي يد الزعيم ( كافور)
وإذ ذاك.. إذ ذاك.. فقط.. عادت (كريستين) مثلجة الصدر إلي بلادها
فاحتفل بها المجاهدون، واستقبلها الشعب كما يستقبل الأبطال.
وعاشت بعد ذلك في القصر المهجور نفسه وماتت سنة 1871 في الحجرة نفسها التي كان يرقد فيها جثمان البطل الشهيد.

أليست هذه صورة بالغة الجمال، لإنسانة قوية الإرادة.. شديدة الإيثار.. أحبت وطنها، وأحبت الحب، فكانت صورة مجسدة للوطنية الصادقة والحب الصادق؟

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

ليلة عشق الغالية
انجازاتك فى الموضوع رائعة
واستكمالك لعرض المحاكمات أكثر من رائع
أعجبنى كثيرا الوفاء فى قصة كريستين
تحياتى لك على مجهودك الجميل فى الموضوع   :M (32):

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ليلة عشق الغالية
> انجازاتك فى الموضوع رائعة
> واستكمالك لعرض المحاكمات أكثر من رائع
> أعجبنى كثيرا الوفاء فى قصة كريستين
> تحياتى لك على مجهودك الجميل فى الموضوع


*الغالية قلب مصر 

مرورك الجميل ومتابعتك للموضوع يزيده ثراء ورقي غاليتي .....
الشكر لكِ علي جميل تواجدك الرائع دائما ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*نهاية الامبراطور بونابرت
الأيام الأخيرة لأشهر قائد تاريخي وهو نابليون بونابرت
نابليون قهر جيوش أوروبا وهزمته ثلوج روسيا 

 عندما وقع أسيرا في يد قوات الحلفاء بقيادة انجلترا بعد هزيمة (ووترلو) ونفي الي جزيرة ( سانت هيلانة )  في جنوب المحيط الأطلس .تذكر ما مر به من أيام المجد، وأيام الهزيمة، الي أن مات مصابا بالسرطان في 5 مايو 1821م.
والحديث عن نابليون بونابرت حديث يطول، وربما يذكرنا أيضا بما أحدثة من تغيرات في تاريخنا المعاصر يوم غزا مصر عام 1798م.
ومعروف أنه هرب من مصر عام 1799م ليبدأ انقلابا يتولي بعده السلطة في فرنسا، وهو الذي أشرف علي مراجعة القانون الفرنسي الذي أعطي الكثير من الحريات للشعب الفرنسي، ثم انطلق ليكون امبراطورية أوربية هائلة الي أن هزم في روسيا، ثم هزم بعد أن تحالفت عليه أوربا في معركة الأمم، حيث سقطت باريس في أيديهم في 11 ابريل 1814، وتنازل عن العرش، ونفي الي جزيرة (ألبا) في الساحل الشمالي الغربي لايطاليا، ولكن نابليون صاحب الطموحات التي لا تحد، عاد الي فرنسا من جديد، وحكم مائة يوم، حيث تصدي له الحلفاء بقيادة انجلترا وتحت قيادة القائد دوق ولينجتون، حيث هزم في موقعة 'ووترلو الشهيرة'.. وهنا فر الي باريس، وتنازل عن العرش، ونفي الي جزيرة سانت هيلانة.
والعجيب أن نابليون وهو في سنوات تألقه لم يكن يؤمن اطلاقا بشيء اسمه الحظ..
كان كل شيء عنده محسوبا بالقلم والمسطرة.
المعارك العسكرية ممكن الانتصار فيها من خلال خطط موضوعة، يتسم بالعلم والمنطق ولا مجال للهزيمة في ظل هذه الخطط المحكمة.
والسياسة لابد أن تحقق النتائج المرسومة لها طالما أعد لها الاعداد الجيد.
ولكن هذه الأفكار عن الموضوعية والتخطيط، ابتدأ يتحفظ عليها يوم غزا روسيا، وتألبت عليه قوي الطبيعة البالغة القسوة، بجانب المقاومة الروسية، مما جعله يفقد نصف مليون جندي، ويعرف معني الهزيمة.
كما أنه أيقن أن هناك القدر الذي لا يمكن الافلات منه، وأحس بهذه السطوة في المعارك التي خاضها وفشل فيها، فقد كان يقول قبل أن يخوض معركة (ووترلو) التي هزم فيها، وانتهي دوره التاريخي بعدها.. قال نابليون قبل هذه المعركة.
'هاتف داخلي ينبئني أن النتيجة سوف لا تكون سارة، وأني أعزو فشلي الي أفول نجمة حظي'.
لقد اعترف نابليون بأن هناك أمورا من الصعب التحكم فيها، فوق قدرة البشر، ومن هنا عرف الرجل الذي لم يكن يؤمن بكلمة المستحيل، أن المستحيل قد يصبح حقيقة لا نعرفها في بعض الظروف.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كان نابليون يردد
إن الحظ يعمل ضدي..
وكان يظن أنه بعد أن انتهي به المطاف سجينا في جزيرة (سانت هيلانة) أنه سوف يعيش البقية الباقية من عمره هاديء البال بعد أن عاش حياته السابقة كلها في طموحات تكوين امبراطورية فرنسية بالغة الاتساع، تشمل بجانب أوربا أجزاء من آسيا وافريقيا، ولكنه رأي أحلامه وهي تتهاوي، ورأي مجده وهو يتساقط، وأنه الآن حبيس جزيرة جرداء وآن له أن يستريح

ولكن نابليون لم يكن يتصور أن نهاية حياته لن تكون راحة.. ولن يكون فيها ما يصبو اليه من سكينة اليأس، وأن سجانه سوف يعاملونه بقسوة بالغة لا تليق بالامبراطور نابليون، الذي دوي اسمه وشهرته في كل مكان
ولم يكن يدري أن الانجليز سوف يحولون حياته الي جحيم لا يطاق في تلك الجزيرة القاحلة القابعة في جنوب المحيط الأطلنطي.
لم يكن يتصور أن حاكم هذه الجزيرة التي تخضع للنفوذ الانجليزي سوف يعامله بصلف وغرور.. وانه مجرد أسير.. وكان هذ الرجل الانجليزي اسمه (هدسون لو).. وكان يقول
أنا آمر القائد بونابرت أنه أسيري!! وقد سمعه نابليون يقول ذلك، فرد عليه في حدة وغضب
أنا لست أسير أحد.. إنما أنا ضيف الأمة الانجليزية!!
ويرد عليه الحاكم الانجليزي
هذا هراء.. وسأرغمه علي طاعتي أو أضعه في القيود والسلاسل.
وعاملوه معاملة في غاية القسوة والاذلال، حتي عبر عن ذلك أحد أصدقاء نابليون بونابرت بقوله:
'إنهم يقتلون بوخز الإبر رجلا عجزت عن هزيمته جيوش أوربا'*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*وما أكثر ما احتد النقاش بين نابليون وسجانه، وكان نابليون يقول لهم أنه سيد أوربا، وسيظل اسمه في التاريخ، بينما لن يعرف التاريخ عن سجانه هذا شيئا.
وقال له نابليون يوما إنك تضحكني!
واتهمه هدسون له بخشونة الأخلاق!!
وقرر نابليون ألا يلقي هذا الحاكم مرة ثانية، لأنه يثير فيه الغضب، وبالفعل لم يلتق به هذا الحاكم بعد ذلك إلا ونابليون علي سرير المرض.

ويعلق المرحوم علي أدهم، علي هذا بعد دراسته عن (نابليون وسخرية الأقدار) بقوله
'وهكذا ظلت الحرب التي ظن أنه قد نبذها وباعدها بقبوله المنفي فلاحقه، وتأبي أن تتركه، وظلت الحرب ناشبة الي يوم مماته، ولكنها كانت حربا ضد الطغيان الذي حاول أن يفرضه عليه هدسون لو، كانت حرب صغائر وسفاسف يثيرها مستبد ضئيل الشأن علي رجل فقد كل شيء، وعزيز قوم ذل.
وصار نابليون يعتقد أن هذه المعركة هي الحلقة الأخيرة من المعارك التي دامت طوال حياته ضد الانجليز. وكان (هدسون لو) في نظره يمثل الانجليز.
قال لليدي مالكوم:
'لقد لبست تاج فرنسا الامبراطوري، وتاج ايطاليا الحديدي، وانجلترا الآن تقدم لي تاجا أروع وأعظم، وهو اكليل الشوك'..
فالاهانة والتحقير والاستبداد تزيد في شهرتي، وإني أعزو الي انجلترا تألق مجدي وكان يعزي نفسه بقوله
غيري من الناس يخفضهم فشلهم، أما أنا فقد رفعني الفشل الي أسمي المراتب، ولم يستطع أن يواجه حقيقة أن حبسه كان ثمنا تقاضته الأقدار لطموحه المتناهي، ومطامعه البعيدة، وللحيوات البشرية التي حطمها وأسال دماءها في حروبه العديدة، ولكنه كان في منفاه، وقد أثقلته المصائب وأذلته الأحزان أشجع منه في أيام مجده و الدنيا عليه مقبلة.
كان عظيما وجلدا صبورا، كان رجلا، وقد صبر صبرا جميلا علي سخرية الأقدار.

هذه صورة سريعة عن قائد من أعظم قواد التاريخ طالما صال وجال.. وطالما حلم بامبراطورية لا تغرب عنها الشمس.. وقد ذهب عنه كل هذه الطموحات، وعرف معني الهزيمة.. وعرف الشتات والغربة وقضبان السجون، ثم انتهي كل ذلك ولم يبق إلا مرارة الذكريات!
ولكن كل ما حدث لنابليون في منفاه من عذابات يتضاءل أمام ما يحدث الآن في سجن العراق الكبير.. في القرن الحادي والعشرين!!*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## حمادو

الفاضلة ليلة عشق
لم اقرأ كل المحاكمات وانما لايسعني القول غير انها موسوعة عظيمة واسمحي لي بطباعتها وقرائتها وحفظها.
جزاكي الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع المبذول من اجل اظهار الموسوعة بهذا الشكل.
تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> لم اقرأ كل المحاكمات وانما لايسعني القول غير انها موسوعة عظيمة واسمحي لي بطباعتها وقرائتها وحفظها.
> جزاكي الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع المبذول من اجل اظهار الموسوعة بهذا الشكل.
> تقبلي تحياتي


*الأخ العزيز حمادو 

وجزاك الخير بمثلة أخي الكريم .....
الشكر لك علي جميل تواجدك ومرورك الدائم .....
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## maya2007

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بمعنى الكلمة يسلملوا ايديكى

----------

